# FET June / July 2011 (incl those testing in Aug)



## jen747

After a  fresh cycle BFN in April, we are waiting for FET - starting downreg on day 21 of next cycle (hopefully mid June). 

I alternate between being impatient and wanting to start now and feeling nervous about going through tx again! 

I couldn't find a thread for people having in FET in June/July so thought I'd start one in the hope of finding some buddies to join me on this cycle and see if anyone had any advice about FET -  as it is all very new to me!!

Jen
-x-


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jen   , 

I am a bit ahead of you and am on the april/may thread but most people ahead of me on there, guess i am may/june really.  I started down reg injections on 27th April and was due to go back today for bloods but as still not had AF couldnt go and have to call them when AF arrives, very frustrating, really hoping it comes soon (1st time i have said that in a few years!!) so i get on with next step of TX.

I know what you mean about being nervous i feel the same so scared of getting that BFN again, but im having regular reiki and that is keeping me positive    and had 1st acupuncture yesterday so gonna have that throughout each part of TX too, will give anything a go!!!

will be nice to hear how you get on as you start your TX

take care Em xx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi ladies

I have just had my first failed ICSI and have 3 frosties (all blast).  

We are seeing the consultant on 20th May for our follow up and POA, and from what the nurses say we should hopefully start next month.  Im hoping to go on a natural FET as periods are very regular.  I don't know much about FET so am depserately learning/seeking advice.

I have also booked in with a Zita West affiliated acupuncturist and my frirst appointment is next wednesday.

Im remarkably upbeat about the whole BFN (think its having my frosties thats done this!!)

Em whilst i was DR for my fresh cycle AF was 10 days late...so unbelievably frustrating and having to put up with headaches for 2 extra weeks  

Jen did they say you had to wait a cycle before you started? Are you medicated cycle??

RR xxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi RR nice to hear from you  ,

Sorry to hear about your BFN its really rubbish isnt it, but i think i handled it very well considering and again i think it was knowing i had 8 little frosties so it didnt feel like a total failure.  I didnt mind the acupuncture and will def be using throughout next stages as well got next treatment booked in next thurs, when i will hopefully be on next lot of injections by then.  

Good to hear that you were 10 days late when D/R makes me feel better as i had short protocol IVF last year so didnt D/R at all, so all new to me this part.  

good luck and really hope you get green light to go very soon xx


----------



## jen747

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your replies  

I am at Guys hospital and they couldn't offer me a follow up after my BFN until the end of June so they suggested just going on 6th June for appt to arrange FET. I was very upset when I got my BFN - as I started bleeding heavily so didn't even make it to test date. I had been realistic throughout the cycle but as the results were so good (100% fertilisation and 7 of 8 embryos making it to blast) I think I got my hopes up and started to believe that it had worked.

I am ok now though and like you have both said, having some frosties makes it much easier to deal with. We have two cycles funded on the nhs plus the FETs so it really is like getting a bonus go (or two). 

I am going to be down regulating again this time and didn't realise that there are so many stages to go through with FET - I naively thought that you just did down reg and then they put embryos back. I thought FET was a shorter process but have been told that it involves taking HRT for 2-3 weeks. Just when you think you know it all!!  

I was told that I had to have a natural bleed (not failed cycle bleed) and then I could start on day 21. I bet my AF will be late this month too - just to make me more impatient!!

Jen
-x-


----------



## Rubyruby78

Em - good tips i was given to bring AF on was to put a hot water bottle on your tummy.  Didn't bring it on for me but for a lot of girs it seems to bring it on (along with hot baths and !!!)

BFN is rubbish - all the rest of our treatment went really well and I responded well and got good quality eggs.  Guess Mother Nature thoguht its not our time...but hey we both have   to fall back on!!!

How often do you go for acupuncture? Ive had it before but for back problems but thought it cant do any harm for IVF either

RR xxxxx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi Jen

Our posts got crossed!!!

Sorry you have to wait such a long time  for your follow up 

I have no idea what to expect with FET - do both of you have regular cycles?? Im so hoping not to have to DR again - the headaches were horrid  Plus we are private and the extra drugs will cost MORE money 

Ah well its another waiting game til my follow up!!!  Great to have you both to chat to
xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

Jen i know how hard it is waiting, i have first IVF in december got a big BFN for xmas!!! then only having 1st FET now i thought it would never come round, i had to have 3 natural AFs before they would see me again, so frustrating.  I am NHS like you and again i get 2 cycles but am hoping that i wont need that much, sure my frosties will be great.  I am just about to quailfy in refelexology and a tip for helping your AF arrive quicker is to rub the reflex points on hands or feet that relate to ovaries /uterus (just google it) is it really meant to help.

RR - thanks for hot bath tip will give that a go tongiht, but got pains now so its not far away now.  I only had my first acupuncture on Monday night and the lady was fabulous and knew more about FET than me as she has helped so many ladies.  I am having another one next thurs then she wants to do them at certain points in TX, but hey will anything a go!!!

lovely chatting with you both, keep smiling and being positive   
Em xx


----------



## smallyetfeisty

Hi all,

I'd like to join this thread if that's ok?  And a bit like everyone else I currently know nothing about FET protocols!

I've been going through my first cycle of ICSI and had EC today when I was then told that they would be cancelling our cycle due to hyper-stimulation.  Devastated isn't the word.      Spent most of the day crying - would actually just quite like to find my 'off' valve now!

I think for them it's all so routine 'this happens so we do this, this doesn't work so we move onto this' but the experience of going through it all - whether its a failed cycle or one where the rug gets pulled from under you - is anything but routine and just feels heartbreaking.  Finding it so hard as I've suffered quite badly with side effects through icsi (mild OHSS) but thought I had a definite 'end date' (which would have been the end of May) in mind.  

I'm now trying to get my head round the fact that we'll be doing a FET instead of our fresh cycle and like you Jen I think this is likely to be June/July time.  As best as I can understand it at present anyway.  Will be bombarding the dr with questions when I go back for my bloods on Saturday as feel I need informaiton to feel back in control of the situation (even though in reality I realise I have no control whatsoever!)

Nice to find this specific thread and its great that its just a small group of lovely ladies who'll all be going through the same thing at about the same time...

xx


----------



## jen747

smalletfeisty - Welcome to our little FET group. Whilst I haven't been through what you are going through, I completely understand how all of this can get you down and how you work out dates for when things will happen etc and it really knocks you when anything changes. Unfortunately this whole game can be so unfair and cruel sometimes. No matter what we think or hope will happen our bodies/mother nature seem to have other ideas!

Right, lets think about the positives....  How many eggs did you get? Are they going ahead with fertilisation and calling you tomorrow? 

I guess the thing to try and focus on is that your embryos will have a much better chance by postponing as I understand that OHSS can be very dangerous. I think sometimes the staff at the clinics forget that for us this is so important and we put all our hopes and dreams in their hands. Whilst I don't doubt that they are doing the best thing for you sometimes they aren't the most tactful people are they?!

I expect you are stronger than you are giving yourself credit for and although it feels devastating now, in a few days you will feel better and ready to look forward to the next stage and  your FET, whenever that happens. When I got my BFN I was so devastated and emotional (don't underestimate how much those drugs are affecting you!!) I had to take a few days off work but then I picked myself up and was able to look forwards, to the next round.

Thinking of you and hoping that you get good news and lots of embryos.

jen
-x-


----------



## elpis

hi

we just got a BFN after our first ICSI cycle despite them telling us that the embryo was top notch and "as good as it gets".  i cant help thinking if it didnt work for fresh then there isnt much chance for frozen. we have an appointment in a few weeks to go through the FET plan and apparently i will have to use suprecor like before and then have 2 scans and then they put one back in. they said that they might put 2 in this time but we wont know that until our appointment. 

have any of you had any diagnostic stuff done to work out why it might not have worked for fresh? i have heard about all the immune tests you can have but have also heard that many clinics dont believe in them- think i will ask at our appointment though.

still havent had a bleed even though OTD was yesterday. dont feel like i am going to either although the clinic said it would take a few days and when it starts it will be awful apparently.

so they said for us we could go through FET after my next proper cycle which i think means starting around beginning of july although its probably so messed up from all the drugs- who knows.

good to have others to chat to!


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi all

Apologies for short post...I'm on my phone but will post more at work in a bit!

Elpis just wanted to say a few things. My AF was a bit late but was as normal in terms of heaviness and pain so not too bad. It started as brown discharge (tmi) but once I stopped pessaries it was normal.  I am with you in terms of questioning why they didn't implant. As with u everything went smoothly and tests showed all was ok with me. I'm now convinced there's something wrong with me and will be asking about immune tests but I know the clinic will say it's just down to nature. I have my follow up on 20th so will be asking lots if qs.

RR xxxx


----------



## elpis

i know what you mean. we thought that because we had icsi, the reason why it may not work is because of the quality of the embryo as they had to pick the sperm rather than nature choosing for us. seeing as we had a great embryo it must be something else. the only thing with us is that they did a 2day transfer so i suppose it could have looked the best one at the time and then not made it much further on.


----------



## 6061kirsty

Hi there 

Can I join here too? I just had my follow up appointment today with the doctor and should be doing FET June. I am now trying to get my head around FET just as I had to with IVF. 

Well unlike most of you I never had the opportunity to go a head with ET due to OHSS. It was devastating as the first I knew I had it was after EC so it was hard not to go through the process of ET and the dreaded 2ww  . 

Anyway, we are looking at FET June have to go for scan next week to ensure my ovaries have or almost returned back to normal size then I can start with the drugs.  I am not sure what it is I will be taking, I know I do not have to do the injections. 

This is my first IVF and first FET wanting to share and read  all your experiences. 

Xxx


----------



## Kateu

Hi all

Please may I join? I had my bfn on Tuesday but knew before then it hadn't worked as previously I've felt the embryos implant and started bleeding heavily dead on 2 weeks after ec (you can set your watch by me except when I need af to turn up on time!). Our clinic said we had to wait 2 months so will hopefully be back in July. We haven't got a follow up appointment as we went to Cyprus but do everything by email as this was our 3rd cycle. I have never had any spare embies to freeze before so have no idea what to expect or what meds, if any, we'll need.

Hope everyone has fun weekends.

xx


----------



## lulabell75

Hi ladies,

I suppose I will be FET in June. Just had my FET cancelled for this cycle as the ET would fall on Sunday and they don't work Sundays!  

Have had an up/down week but only found out last night that it would def be cancelled and advice was to go ahead next cycle.

It's unmedicated so I will have a scan about day 11 after that it's all down to how follicle grows and what day the embryos were frozen. For me, they were day 2 so I have to have my ET on day 2 from ov. They do give an injection to release the egg so that they can time it just right.

I have had 4 BFNs from fresh ICSI followed by BFP from FET giving me a DD in Feb 2007.


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies,

I have been to have bloods checked today (day 19 of D/R injections) and all ok to start oestrogen tablets tomorrow. Got scan date of 31st May and ET on 6th June. Glad it all moving now, and hope you all not to far behind me.


Lulabell - gutted for you, that is so harsh they dont do weekends, is that normal to cancell or is it because you are on unmedicated. This is my first FET so bit new to it all, i didnt have a choice think clinic just do medicated.  I really hope you get going again very soon, lots of luck.

xx


----------



## louby lou84

hello ladies im due to start a fet in july time my 1st icsi was a bfn   im all new to this be nice to chat with people in similar situations xx


----------



## Ale40

Hello everyone  

May I join in? Everything indicates I will start my FET protocol in 21 days!

My name is Alessandra. 

In March 2010, my partner and I underwent an ICSI at Homerton Fertility Clinic, and I became pregnant. But on November 2010, 36 weeks pregnant and 12 days before the due date, our little baby daughter feel asleep. She lost her life to a genetic diesease. Although we could not go on with a DNA analysis because her radiology and post morten exams did not provided with a precise diagnosis, it was certain she had one type of skeletal dysplasia.

This might have been hereditary or a brand new mutation - we can't know.  Also, we don't have much time for waiting and grieving.  My partner is 45, I am 38, I have a blocked tube, and in 2007 I suffered TIA (a 'small' stroke) - hence the older I am when  pregnant, the higher are the chances of having a massive stroke or thrombosis, and the riskier that is for baby. We discovered have a gene mutation which makes my blood prone to develop cloths.

We have been back to our fertility specialist at Homerton last week, who gave the go-ahead for the FET. I will be on Clexane 40ml from the day 1 of the protocol up until six weeks after (hopefully!!) labour. I am waiting for the call from the nurses, to arrange for the drugs, explaining the details of the protocol, etc. They should call me any time this afternoon  


We have two high-quality frozen dreams, at blastocyst stage, which we are hoping to transfer.

I hope we are not hoping for too much - a 'boring', textbook type  pregnancy, leading to a happy, healthy child.

If anyone have questions please do not hesitate in ask - I will be happy to help! By the way, are there any Homerton patients here?


A boatload of babydust to everyone,

Alessandra


----------



## Peacelilly

Hello everyone, can I join you?
I expect to start FET early July, I have never done FET before but as you can see from my signature had 2 pregnancies as a result of IVf, one ended in an early miscarriage and the other very sadly resulted in premature labour due to an infection and I gave birth to my little girl at just 23 weeks, very sad and traumatic time. Alessandra sorry for the loss of your little girl I know only too well how awful you will have been feeling, I am sure there will be brighter times ahead for us both xx
The clinic told me I could start on my 3rd cyle which would have been May but I will be phoning up on day 1 at the end of June, needed some time to let my hair down and have just returned from a much needed holiday and have another planned in 2 weeks before I get back on the bandwagon. I have been tracking with the clear blue smiley faces and I have been told likely to be a ntural FET, anyone else doing this? I am anxious to get going again now and hope this thread has lots of luck and babies on there way.
Look forward to chatting
Paula


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

If its not too many, I would like to join this thread too!  Kirsty - good to see you again (remember you from the OHSS thread).  I'm having FET in June.  As I have an irregular cycle, I took noristherone to bring on my period (started today), I also had a cetrotide injection today to quieten my ovaries and started prognova too.  I have a scan next Friday to see how my lining is doing.  It will be between 10-20 days from now (maybe a bit longer) before the lining will hopefully be ready for the FET.

I have never actually had an ET, as our first cycle we had failed fertilisation and the second cycle I overstimulated, so havent endured a 2 week wait yet....  

Alessandra & Peacelilly- so sorry for your losses. Looking forward to talking with you all!

Claire x


----------



## Angel14

Hi everyone,

I hope i can join this thread please as you all seem very friendly  

I got a BFN but my AF arrived at 7am on my OTD end of April. My consultant wanted to see me last week but had to have an op on my leg so got my follow-up appt this wed.  I have two frosties.

I am confused with the process as read different things. I have been told im a natural FET but my AF comes between day 27-31: is that regular enough?

I was totally devastated by my BFN and still am and this FET is my last chance and i do not think it will work at all. After the FET, i would have spent £7500 so not feeling happy.

I am sorry to hear of all the BFN and especially for the very sad stories.

Wishing all you ladies lots of luck.

xxx


----------



## jen747

Hi everyone,

 there are lots of us on here now! It's good to have so many people also doing FET. I have no idea how they make the desicion re medicated or unmedicated. My clinic didn't even discuss it with me so unmedicated wasn't even offered as an option.

Ale40 & Peacelilly -y ou have both been through so much. I can't believe how cruel life can be sometimes. I really hope this is your time. xx

Angel14 - I was devastated by my BFN too and took a few days of work to get my head straight. We had an excellent blast put back and even the clinic were really positive. This isn't an easy thing to go through and takes a lot of strength to put the last go behind us and be ready to put ourselves through it again doesn't it.

Lulabell75 -I can't believe that your clinic don't work Sundays and would put you through a whole cycle only to cancel it because it falls on a Sunday - that's awful and incredibly frustrating. I'm glad that you are able to start again soon though. It's also good to hear that you your DD was from FET


----------



## zbw2010

Hello, im Zoey  

I couldn't find a thread that fell with my dates so I thought I would start one and hopefully make some new F-Friends as I am new to all of this!

After a M/MC last October we are booked back in for review at Nurture on 15th June to restart treatment and to discuss the process of thawing out our 2 frozen embryo's.

My cycles can be a little unpredictable as such we will be having a medicated cycle, if all goes to plan we should be able to start DR in July.

I'm exceptionally nervous as we were heartbroken last year when we had the MC, the drugs didn't really agree with me and the 13wks that I was pregnant I spent pretty much all of it with my head down the loo or on fluids only to be followed be a week in hospital after the evac as I managed to catch some sort of infection during the process! Needless to say we wanted to give it a break for a while!

After a nice holiday we are feeling positive and ready to go and I would love to meet some lovely ladies who are in a similar boat to us regards having FET after a failed Fresh TX.

We only have two frozen embryo's and we have never been through the FET process before  as such we would be really grateful to anybody that is willing to share their past experiences with us.

Wishing you all the very best of luck and lots of baby-dust Zoey   xx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi there everyone   Its so reassuring to have so many of us going through it

Jen, my clinic was really positive for us too after ET - so getting the BFN was very hard.  I seeemed to take the news well until middle of last week when i broke down.  Im ok now and positive for my consultation.  All sorts of things have been flying through my head - mainly that theres something undetected in me as to why they didn't implant.  

Its so refreshing to hear stories of successes with FET 

Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## jen747

Rubyruby78 - That's exactly how I feel! You hear of so many people discovering, further down the line, that there are other issues that you begin to wonder don't you?? My clinic won't do any investigations at this stage as they just put  it down to bad luck. I think if we are unsuccessful with all of our FETs then I will probably pay to have all the immune tests done before going through another fresh cycle. Fingers crossed we get lucky before then!

Hello to everyone else. Hope this week isn't dragging too much! I don't enjoy my job so the days are painfully long even though I only have to work 7hrs a day!!!

xx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi Jen! I have my consultation on friday to see what went wrong and see when to do FET. I know they'll say its just down to luck.  But im the same as you...if these FET don't take i will definitely look into further testing.  

Week is dragging but days are going quick - im really looking forward to getting my POA on friday.  Ive started health kick again this week...after the BFN, i turned into an alcoholic and chocolholic for a week!!
xxxx


----------



## Ale40

*claireyttc, Peacelilly, Angel14, jen747* - thank you for your very warm words.   It's been 6 months and 7 days since our daughter feel asleep, and I still think about her every day. I have no idea how are feelings are going to be with the next pregnancy (I am sure it will happen!!). Most probably, sadness and happiness will live together.

The nurse called us and offered a pre-treatment appointment on Tuesday, 24 May, 8h30. Unfortunately, my DP is off to Germany to visit my mother in law so we can't make it that day. Unfortunately, Homerton is soooo busy they don't have any time slots available until july!  The nurse was very friendly, and she assured me there are always cancellations and she will call us as soon as another time slot is free. I can't take my eyes out of my iphone now!

Babydust to everyone,

Alessandra


----------



## Ale40

... and below is how my FET protocol is set to be. I am having a medicated protocol:

*D1 (16 May) * - call the nurse

*D21 (05 May)* - start Suprefact; start Clexane 40ml

*2-3 weeks later* - first scan. If all OK with uterus and ovaries, start Progynova

*10 days later * - second scan to access endometrium line thickness. If not good enough (at least 8mm thick) another scan will be scheduled. If all fine, I will start stop taking Suprefact, start the Cyclogest, and continue with the Progynova

*4,5 days after starting Cyclogest * - thawing and transfer of embryos

*2 weeks later* - blood and urine test   

*4 weeks later* - if pregnancy test is positive, I think there will be an scan to check viability of the pregnancy. If all OK, I am discharged from the fertility clinic and referred to the risk pregnancy clinic.   

&#8230; and, apparently, that's how 5-day embryos develop after the transfer:
1dpt - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt - Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
6dpt - Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on Home pregnancy tests

Dpt = day post-transfer


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

Thanks for the informative post Alessandra.  My protocol as it is very different to yours but is also a medicated one (as my cycles are irregular).  On our fresh cycles I had a short protocol designed to avoid over stimulation (but it didnt).  For my FET cycle, I had a large (3mg) injection of Cetrotide on day 1 (16th May) of my period.  I also started prognova on day 1.  On day 6-8 I will have smaller cetrotide injections of 0.25mg.  I keep taking prognova and then have a scan next Friday on 27th May, they will then tell me when to move onto phase 2 which introduces the cyclogest.  When the womb lining is ready they put the embryo back (hopefully if we get that far and some survive).  

We are defrosting 3 embryos the first time, with a view to putting one back if we are lucky enough.  I would rather have 2 put back but the clinic and my husband are adamant that we should only have one put back  .  Who knows given our previous 2 goes werent excatly as success, I'm not feeling particularly positive about this next phase.  Maybe I'm just having a low moment.

Anyone else on the thread either been through or currently doing a similar medicated cycle to the one above?

Love, luck and babydust to all!

C x


----------



## Angel14

Hi everyone,

Lulubell - i think it is awful your clinic cancelled your transfer because it was a weekend, how can they work like that! Mine doesnt do EC on weekends but does do ET. 

Jen - it is based on your AF, mine are 27-31 days and apparently thats regular but if not that regular,you have to to have a medicated cycle, although i know it is some clinics policy to do medicated regardless. Apparently there is research to suggest the success rate is no different.

Claire - is this medicated cycle as complex as the fresh one? Are you coping ok?

Ale40 - when does your FET process start hun? 

Ruby - how are you feeling now? I tried to turn into an alcoholic but couldnt, just didnt feel like even drinking! BUT definitely a chocoholic, i have put on so much weight  

Anyone i have missed, i hope you are ok?

AFM - I had my follow-up yesterday (at my satelite clinic) and have been told i am to have a natural FET cycle with no drugs at all, not even the pessarries!! This will be wierd after everything the fresh cycle puts us through!

My AF due today/tomorrow but apparently i am supposed to see another consultant to go through the FET process in Bristol which i already did yesterday!! I want to go with this AF cycle so they may let me start with this cycle on day 9 with the ovulation kits but if they insist i see another consultant first, i have to wait 2-3 months!! Which i think is outrageous!  

How long has anyone else had to wait. I was told to go with next cycle and not wait.  All i have to do is ovulation tests from day 9 and when i get my lh surge, call the clinic and they will defrost my two embies and do the transfer!

So because they are too busy and have made staff cuts, i may have to wait a few months when my satelite doc said to go asap!!

xxxx


----------



## Ale40

*Angel14!!!* - Just got a time-slot for our pre-treatment appointment, with the fertility nurse. It's on * 31 May, 9h15*!! 

On the pre-treatment appointment, the fertility nurse will tell us more details about the protocol, when we should receive our drugs, and hopefully will give us more dates for the first scan.

My FET protocol starts on 5 June (D21 of my current cycle). On that day i will start with the Suprefact (nasal spray, I think) and Clexane (injections).

I have told my DP, he is sooooooo happy!!! He is a man programmed to be a dad and born to be grandad 

I am looking forward to share more of our journey with all of you, and send out lots of good vibe.

Babydust to everyone, 

Alessandra


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

hope we are all feeling ok today, i havent been on here for a few days so lots of new faces i see  .

I have just had 2nd acupuncture session and i have to say some of them were a bit painful tonight, nothing i couldnt handle but did say OW a few times....but just keep thinking all for a good cause so will keep going. Got next one a few days before scan on 31st May to help increase blood flow to womb, so heres hoping it helps.

am feeling nice and chilled now and got my fab DH in the kitchen cooking my tea... i am a lucky lady 

hope you are feeling nice and positive and motivated for upcoming tx, lets get lots of lovely BFP   

Love em xx


----------



## jen747

Hi everyone,

Em - there must have been something in the air - my dh cooked for me last night as well - nothing exciting though! 

Ale40 - I'm starting tx around then too - just waiting for my schedule to come in the post. I will be downregging from 7th.

Angel14 - I think Guys do medicated for most FETs as my cycles are quite regular but I don't think they even looked at that and just said I'd downreg without any talk of other options.

Rubyruby - I had good intentions and was determined to be healthy until FET but....chocolate and cake got in the way!!

Quick question - did anyone else bleed before OTD on fresh cycle? One of the girls I met has been recommended to take extra progesterone to try and stop this happening and wondered if this is normal practice (and whether I should ask clinic if I should be doing this)


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Jen,

I did get my AF before my OTD in Dec so was not exactly surprised by the BFN, although clinic did say that getting Af doesnt always mean it hasnt worked, but my gut instincts knew better.  I was just on pessaries by this stage, but maybe chat to your clinic about it.  If you are anything like me i always think of loads of questions once we are back in car on way home!!!

Em xx


----------



## Peacelilly

Hi,
Angel14 my clinic advises a wait of 3 cycles between a fresh and frozen cycle bit if you are having one FET after another you can go staright away, that is for natural FET not sure about medicated. I believe that natural FET is not just if you have regular cycles but also if you ovulate, some ladies need meds to help.
Jem747 - On my 2nd cycle I bled before OTD, this I think can be normal if the embryo does not in plant, re the progesterone my clinic has progesterone support 2 weeks from ET as standard but I know across the country clinics vary with policy on this, some ask you to take it for 12 weeks. Not sure if it is needed with FET? it is something to do with the process of EC and replacing what we would naturally produce.
Lulubell-my clinic doesn't work Sundays either, awful really considering the amount some of us pay, hoping I don;t end up in a similar situation, would just be my luck.
Em Mac17 - with you on the accupuncture, had it for my last cycle and had positive pregnancy, really feel it relaxes me, my clinic actually offer it is a service, at a cost of course and they suggest stats show it works, starting again myself soon, must book an appt.
Claireyttc - are you self funding? is it because of your age they will only allow 1 embryo to be put back?

Sorry for those I have missed. I have a question my clinic froze the embryos on day 1 after fertilisation and they will take them out the freezer and advise on if I have a day 2,3 or 5 transfer, does anyone know how many they will take out the freezer, I have 7 so not sure if they will take them all and see which is best? Any stories would help. Don't want to take them all out so I have a second chance.
Peacelilly


----------



## dippymoo86

Hi Everyone, since having our last cycle cancelled we are looking to have FET at the end of June.
I've put on the longer protocol type this down with a down reg and have to have Buserelin injections on day 21  

Lost of   for everyone
Kay xx


----------



## dippymoo86

Peacelilly - Our clinic give you the option of how you want to work the big thaw when you sign your consent forms. we chose for them to do them one at a type until they get one that survives. Hope that helps
Kay x


----------



## Rubyruby78

Peace Lilly we had the choice too on how to thaw them. We too opted for one at a time and if it didn't survive the thaw we would defrost number 2 and so on. Hopefully number 2 won't be needed.

Good luck xxx


----------



## dippymoo86

I do apologies for my crappy typing. Blummin Iphones!


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

Hope you are all having lovely weekends!

Peacelilly -  Yes it is because of my age that they only want us to put one back.  We are at a private, self funding clinic in Glasgow which has a real focus on reducing multiple pregnancies.  Like most of you (I'm guessing), having tried for so long, twins would be a god send, but I do accept the ideally it would be better and lower risk to have one baby at a time.

Your clinic should discuss with you the plan for thawing embryos and it all depends on the number you have and the quality of them.  We have 15 that were frozen on day 3, all more or less the same quality.  They have advised thawing 3 the first time.  If more than 1 of them makes it to a day 5 blast, they will freeze them again.  They are very "sketchy" about the success rates of re-freezing embryos as they said it doesnt really happen very often....  

I had my second cetrotide injection today, one more tomorrow.  Also still taking the prognova and have a scan next Friday to see how thick the womb lining is.  No idea yet what the date will be for the FET...

Speak to you all soon.

c x


----------



## Peacelilly

Hi
Thanks for sharing protocols on how many the clinics will thaw, I guess I will know more when I phone up on day 1, should be in about 4 and a bit weeks time, I am so impatient wish it was sooner. I really feel like all I have done for the last few years is wait, thought I was there last year only for it all to be taken away so cruelly from me.  Got to say not looking forward to yet another 2 week wait, sends me round the twist not knowing.
Claireyttc, are the meds you are on for down reg? 
Hope everyone is o.k.
Peacelilly


----------



## nat4353

Hi Girls

can I join please were looking to do FET as soon as possible we have 13 ice babies from our previous 2 fresh cycles , we have had a FET in the past that was a BFN but with with a clinic whos fet stats were not good.

now with a clinic whos FET stats are much better so praying that this works 

nat xxx


----------



## Rubyruby78

HI ladies

Just thought id pop on to update you all after my consultation.  It would seem I reposnded well to the drugs and was "textbook".  However the embryos they implanted on day 3 were only 6 & 7 cell and not top grade.  Consultant was surprised that I had 3 blasts to freeze and is incredibly positive about FET.  We are going to have  one thawed at a time and follow a natural cycle just using OPKs.  He wants me to have 2 more bleeds to ensure all drugs have gone and so going with my end June/early July cycle.  He did say theres a 30% chance they wont thaw so if this happens on number 1 we may have to wait until the following months as apparently thawing blasts is a long winded process.

We are happy with all this and just about to book an all inclusive holiday to Egypt in 4 weeks time  
xxx


----------



## 6061kirsty

Hi Ladies, sorry I have not been on here for awhile well, since asking if I can if I could join this thread. 

Just wanted to update you all, I saw the Frozen embryo specialist nurse today, all seems positive, just waiting for my AF to arrive which is 4 days late grrrr.  I have to have this AF as this will be my first natural cycle since IVF and then on my next AF (end of june time) will commence taking HRT (Climaval 2m table three times a day) for approx 2 weeks, to thicken and prepare the lining of the uterus for the embryos. All being well I should be starting my FET July, its all now dependent on my AFs, which can be very unpredictable ranging from 28 days to around 42 days per cycle. I was really hoping to start with this cycle, but the nurses want to make sure that all previous drugs are out of my system and the ohss has fully gone....grrrrrr so frustrating, waiting. We have decided to book a holiday to Egypt in a couple of weeks before FET so that will fill some time   

Clareyttc - yay, I remember you from the OHSS thread   ....how are you and when are you starting with FET?? 

Sorry for the lack of personals, I will go through and catch up on what has been happening on this thread.  Hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## birdey

hi ladies, do you mind if i join your thread? im currently taking provera to start my af and doing my buserlin then all go with fet, we have 3 frosties waiting for us this is our 6th cycle, 2 m/c, 2 bfn and 1 cancelled due to sever ohss. so really been long hard 3 and half years. would be great to chat to ladies who doing fet.

hope you all well
kirst x


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi, can i join to please i am in middle of fet now, fingers crossed for transfer next week! This is the 9th time for me luckily had 1 lil girl who is 5 now from fet, but all fresh failed so this time fingers crossed.. Nat which clinic are you using now. I am with QE at min and have been all the way threw. just had failed fresh april 11.. 
Good luck to all 
and lots of bfp!!!
danielle
xx


----------



## Helen3

Hello lovely ladies,
I have just heard that I can start downregulating next week, for a mid summer's day ET with our OE. Wish me luck as they were frozen when I was 44 so I know they are unlikely to be successful, but we feel we want to try...last chance, then we'll move onto DE if necessary


----------



## Rosy238

Hi Zoey,

Im not exactly what your looking for.....but...... we are hoping to start our fet in july/august, have a consult at liverpool in a weeks time to decide if medicated or natural cycle but this is our first fet, our last  ivf attempt was successful and we have a gorgous 2 year old called maisy.  We stunned alot of people mostly the staff at liverpool as no one thought it would work first time as my endometriosis has done alot of damage, I was carrying twins till 8 weeks and then lost one so we are extremely gratefull to have our lil miracle!

Some hope I may be able to share with you is that the people I now work for had at least 4 fresh cycles and none of them were succesfull, on their 4th cycle they also managed to get some frozen embryos, they had some of those transfered and had a gorgous girl who is now 10, they then had another fet and have a gorgous lil boy who is now 6, so just goes to show that even when a fresh cycle doesnt work it doesnt mean to say that a frozen wont! they are proof of that as both of their ivf children are from fet!!!!

We are new to the routine of FET too, but miracle's do happen and you just have to have hope    when we had our first IVF this site was fantastic, I got lots of support just when I needed it especially in my 2ww, a time when you think no one understands what your going through except here they do understand.

Wishing you lots of luck.
Rosy.xxx


----------



## elpis

they have told us they will defrost all 3 at once as they are frozen together. it all sounds fairly straightforward with very few drugs- buserelin, progynova and then the cyclogest. we were expecting them to talk to us about the failed fresh cycle but that didnt happen at all and they said we needed a different appointment. fortunately an embryologist was free so she came in and spoke to us about our fresh icsi go. it sounds like it was just bad luck but they didnt seem to have thought through what they might do differently next time. she fobbed off the question about immune tests. not really sure what to make of it all. i thought they would have had some sort of evaluation to say how it went rather than have to ask all the questions. sorry to ramble on, but it was a bit weird and i just wondered if others have had similar experiences?


----------



## 19kaz76

My AF started today after fresh icsi cycle. Otd not until Sunday nut I know it's over. We have 5 blasto frosties so I'm trying to look forward to and plan an FET cycle. Do you know how long we'll have to wait? Planning forward is all I can do to stop from crumbling right now!


----------



## freespirit.

Good Morning ladies ,
I'd love to join this little group   I will be doing FET in August . 

Zoey , So sorry to hear about your heartbreaking  M/MC    . I'm another one who's not exactly in your situation , but would love to join you in your journey . FET does work and we have to keep that in our minds , if the embies are strong enough to stand the whole freeze thaw process they are definatly little fighters    One of my good FF buddies had a failed first cycle but then went for FEt and now has a gorgous little girl through it   I'm at Care Notts , are you a local lady too ? 

Rosy , How fantastic that your first cycle worked   Hope your gonna stun all the staff again  

Kaz , sorry to hear of your BFN   I think clinics like you to wait a minimum of 2 bleeds after a failed medicated cycle , though obviously you clinic will recommend what just right for you and your situation .

I'm not D/R just taking progynova fom CD1 , though i have done FET before I have never had this protocol where I don't do buseralin . I will still be having a right ol cocktail of drugs though and also having intralipids due to elivated NKC . I shall also be doing acupuncture . I am on the healthy band wagon , and stopped caffine and alcohol at beginning of April . 
I am very excited and very nervous , and would love to have some cycle buddies to share my ups and downs with .



Freespirit


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi guy's can I please join, feeling really low,started progynova yesterday but I havn,t much hope as we have just 1 embryo for FET . We had IVF in august 2009 resulted in our beautiful baby boy who sadly passed away at 20 minutes old, he was 12 weeks premature,so we're really  scared this time round 




me 24, husband 23
ivf 2009 success- our angel passed jan 2010
FET 9th june


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi angelbaby, 

Oh hunni you have been through soooo much and can understand that you are worried, but try to keep some positivity I knew a lady that had many failed cycles then her last (weakest) frostie worked and she had her DS.  I wish you all the luck in the world you really deserve this to work and then to have a fabulous PG so will be keeping all crossed for you and sending you lots of babydust  . Think we will very similar times to as I have ET booked for 6th June.

will follow your story and hopefully see a BFP soon 

take care Em xx


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies, 
Angel - so sorry for ure loss. Its only natural u so worried for this cycle, have u tried acupuncture, as this is what has helped me relax this cycle as I suffer with panic attacks and anxiety since my mc.
Hope everyone else is good, 

Afm - took last provera yest so just waiting for af to get started, really scared now as I know its all gonna start again soon x
Kirst x


----------



## Ale40

angelbaby2010 said:


> Hi guy's can I please join, feeling really low,started progynova yesterday but I havn,t much hope as we have just 1 embryo for FET . We had IVF in august 2009 resulted in our beautiful baby boy who sadly passed away at 20 minutes old, he was 12 weeks premature,so we're really scared this time round
> 
> me 24, husband 23
> ivf 2009 success- our angel passed jan 2010
> FET 9th june
> 
> Hi Hun,
> 
> Just read your post and couldn't simply run away without responding.
> 
> You are not alone - My little angel was born asleep just 12 days before the due date. And there are a few of us on this thread going through the very same! We all have fear, hope and grief in our package. What helped me immensely (among other things) was the support I received from my clinic (Homerton). I was referred to 12 sessions of counselling, which with no doubt helped me to cope with the grief and to move on. Do you think you can check if your clinic offers any similar support for couples during the treatment? Also, we only have two little frozen dreams from last year's treatment. Our clinic froze them togehter so we only have one chance with this FET.
> 
> I promise I will blow babydust bubbles to you every time I bump on you here, OK?
> 
> Love,
> 
> Alessandra


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Hi girls, im *Bambi*  can I join your group?

Have read through your pages & you seem like a lovely supportive group of ladies  
Some of you sound like you've been through absolute hell 
I really hope you all get the chance to see your dream a reality 

Ive got a little 2 year old girl by ICSI and am now hoping to give her a little friend through FET with 2 of the embies we had frozen with our fresh cycle 

DR'gd & now currently on day 10 of stimms & waiting for 1st lining scan on bank holiday monday. Just trying to eat nice & healthy at the mo with extra protein & milk to help my lining along.

Very nervous & excited! 
Lots of love & babydust to you all x Bam


----------



## zbw2010

I just wrote a huge reply and then closed the screen by accident when previewing!!! That is the second time in a week that has happened to me!

Anyways  its lovely that you guy's have joined my little thread....I had actually given up hope as its been hear for a week or so, had 100+ views and no replies!

*Rosy238 - * - I will never tire of hearing success stories so thank you for sharing! Sorry to hear that you MC your twin, however how wonderful that your treatment worked first time and that Maisy was strong enough to grow into the beautful little girl i'm sure she is! (Maisy is one of my fav names by the way!)

I also had very agressive endometriosis (both tubes, ovary, bladder, bowel and stomach) I was actually treated at the Liverpool Womens under Mr Kidd for some years before moving to the East Midlands! He was lovely - did you every meet him? Anyway looking forward to getting to know you better through our course of treatment! 

*19Kaz76 - * Unfortunaley i'm not able to offer any useful advice at this stage, however I know how soul destroying that wating game is so hopefully we can support each other through the tough times! Keep your chin up it will all be worth it in the end! Where are you based? 

*FreeSpirt - * Hello! I am semi local I guess. I love in Rutland and commute into Notts where I am treated at Nurture in the QMC. Where are you based? I will also be doing the full on health kick once I start to DR however at the moment I have cut down to alcohol once a week, the pregancare folic acid and omega 3 (which makes me feel very sick) and sticking to decaf tea which I have been on since the last stint of treatment! I'm not looking forward to the cocktail of drugs either especially the buseralin and the cyclogest! (so bloody messy!) I will be keeping everything crossed for you and will look forward to getting to know you better 

Do any of you have any nice plans for the bank holiday weekend? xx 

....apologies for any mistakes i'm taking my chance without previewing! lol!


----------



## 19kaz76

Hi zoey, I actually live in Germany but am having my treatment at the wolfson clinic at hammersmith hospital in London. Itself flying back for every appointment, but will hopefully be worth it in the end x


----------



## 19kaz76

Oops, iPhone texting! I meant  it's a pain not 'itself'


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

Hope you are all having lovely weekends.    

I went for a lining scan yesterday.  It went fine, it is 7.1 so I now starting the cyclogest and they are de-frosting (still sounds ridiclious!) three little embryos on Wednesday morning.  If any of them make it they plan to culture them on for another 2 days, hopefully to get a blast and put it back next Friday.....  I'm am going to be a nervous wreck on Wednesday! Excited but anxious!  I went out with some friends last night for a few drinks.  Maybe its bad to be drinking wine but then again the clinic didnt seem to think it was a problem until they actually put the embryos back.  Anyway no more vino now before the transfer!

Kirsty!  Hi so good to see you on here and not be talking about the hideous effects of OHSS.  That was a nightmare I never want to repeat.  Please work frosites!  Think we will be having our transfers at a similar time, so looking forward to comparing notes!

Skyline - think you may also be getting a transfer next week too.  Hope all is going well with you.

Welcome to all the new joiners.  Great to see you on hear.  Some of you have been through such a lot.

Is anyone else on the cyclogest pessaries?  When I go to the toilet half of it seems to come out!!!!  Have been lying in bed trying to make sure it is absorbed properly.  Jeezo, the things we are doing to try and get pregnant, when it seems to come so easily for most people......    

Have good weekends and speak soon.

Claire xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Hope you are having nice bank hol weekends


Claire  - I just started my cyclogest bullets today, my clinic reccommends you do them rectally before transfer, and can do either front or back after et, I prefer back as this is the less messy route and feel that it stays in this way and I cant lay down for half hr after as have a 3.5yr old who makes that impossible lol, how long are you on cyclogest before transfer its so diff from clinic to clinic I find I started mine today and am having et on tues of day 3 embies.


Juat a quickie for now will try to catch up with everyone else tonight.


Maggie
xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all, thanks for the support, feelin a wee bit better today and a lot more hopefull that it will work this time. DH says i'm very grumpy   so I am blaming it on the meds, not sure if it is them , anyone else going through moodswings?


----------



## ali80

Hi ladies
Just wondering if I could join your thread? I was hoping to start my 3rd fet this cycle, but have left it too late to call clinic, and start asap, so am currently waiting for af to start on my next cycle. Hope my af is on time!  
I have read back and some ladies have had awful journeys so far, so hoping this thread can bring us some much needed luck   

Nat - Hi, we have crossed over again   we keep meeting like this!   Hope this is 'the one'

Claireyttc - Sounds like things are moving along nicely   My consultant said the stress bought on by denying yourself a drink is worse than the effects of a single glass of wine! Don't feel too guilty  

Angelbaby - Glad you are feeling better today, stay positive  

Magsandemma - I with you on the bullets debate! Back door is far less messy, even though it's a bit weird!   But then none of this tx is normal I guess! 

Bambi - In your post it says you are stimming, are you having a frozen cycle or fresh?  

Hi to Ale40, birdey, Em mac17, Elpis, Helen3, skyline, 6061kirsty, Rubyruby, peacelilly, Dippymoo, Jen, and everyone else  
Ali x


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Ali, im having a frozen transfer. Im on day 10 of progynova. Hopefully by monday my lining will be thickening up nicely


----------



## ali80

Bambi - Ahhhhh I see! I thought you were stimming for ec     sorry for the blonde moment


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

angelbaby - glad you are feeling a bit better am sure you will get lots of support from the lovely people on here  .  i am not having too many side effect really at the moment, headaches is the only one really, but i have heard that mood swings can be quite common, so blame the drugs anyway then he will feel sorry for you hehe xx

ali80 -   i hope your AF arrives nice and early so that you can get going, the waiting seems to go on forever!!! xx

bambi - I hope you scan goes well on monday i am a day later, scan on Tuesday.  I too have been drinking whole milk, eating brazil nuts and pineapple (the things we do!!!) so lets hope we both get the result we want.

Claire - glad you scan went well and will keep fingers crossed that all goes well for Fridays ET, I will hopefully be having ET on Monday 6th so we can be PUPO together    xx

hi to everyone else, hope you all have a good bank holiday weekend 

babydust to all  

Em xx


----------



## freespirit.

ladies ,
Hows ya weekend going ? It's a bit grey and cool here but at least it's dry at the moment  
Kaz , Germany to England for treatment is quite a commute , may i ask what made you choose to cycle in england ? When is your review appointment ?
Zoey , It's mega frustratng when you do a long post and loose it all isn't it   I'm just of J28 of the motorway , just a 15 - 20 min ride from Notts . It sounds like your already being uber healthy , what else are you planning to do once you start ?
Hope to be back for a natter later 
x x x


----------



## 19kaz76

I work for the army and luckily they are paying for 2 treatments but they will only refer to hammersmith. So far ive been able to claim the flights back too. It's a bit frustrating especially seeing as there is an international clinic 25 minutes away! It also means lots of time off work but I'm hoping it will be worth it in the end. I think we'll be able to get the FET funded but after that were on our own!


----------



## 19kaz76

I've been told we'll het a letter within a month with a review date. It seems a long time to wait!


----------



## zbw2010

Hello!

Wow *Kaz* that is frustrating...I suppose the one positive you can take form the hassle of all the travelling is the frequent flyer miles you will rack up!  It's good that the Army cover two treatments, we only got one with our PCT. I'm sure you wont need more than two x

A month does seem like a long time, however I think its about the average. I waited just under 5 weeks from calling to make an appointment to getting my review date which is on June 15th

Where abouts in Germany are you based my husband was born in Stuttgart (FIL is German) and lived in Germany until he was 4 and then they moved back to South Africa as that's where my MIL is from. We have the German surname but my husband has a SA accent as he has been there since he was 4 so this often confuses people!

*Fairydust *- I don't feel like I have been that healthy this weekend, with hubbys birthday i've drank lots of champagne and bad food! Once on the drugs I will carry on jogging, eat well do the reflexology or acupuncture, take the vitamins and not drink alcohol or caffeine and eating lots of brazil nuts!

Zoey xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Aww, everyone is soo nice and supportive here , I really hope that this is the year for all of us    , Think good things and they will happen , my mum always says that and she's right 99.999% of the time. It's gonna be a race to the maternity ward so book ur beds now ladies


----------



## freespirit.

Fairydust  Did you mean me by any chance  Think know for sure i'd of had champagne too if it was there too 
Tis raining here today , typical bank holiday weather  Gonna have a go at making cup cakes this afternoon 
Must try not to eat too many though


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies, hope u all having nice weekend?
Afm - af came very quickly from provera thankfully so will phone clinic tom and have my blood test thurs so will get all started - I'm getting scared agin now I can't think about it no working x
Kirst x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi kirst 

I sooo know that feeling  , I was just the same, but I am sure you will feel better once you get started and will get the 'bring it on' mentality!!!! lets hope this road has a lovely pot of gold at the end of it   .

AFM - got my scan tomorrow morning to see if lining is thick enough for ET on 6th June, eek am bit nervous

Hope you all having a good weekend

Em xx


----------



## Bluemorpho23

Hi

I wonder if I could join you?

Been ttc for so long it feels like forever. We froze the results of our last two EC rounds as we wanted to have them genetically tested. We have 3 genetically normal blasts in the freezer and the plan is to put 2 back on June 17th. 

They have me on Lupron, aspirin and estrogen patches at the moment but I go on progesterone a bit nearer the time and a few other concoctions. 

Unfortunately though I have developed an ear infection so am worried 1)  if it will impact things and 2) if I should take the antibiotics (amoxicillin) I have been prescribed. The clinic isn't open today as it's Memorial day..sigh.

Love and baby dust to you all.     

Morph xxx


----------



## zbw2010

Hi *Freespiri*t!! I did!  Still getting grips with this and I have a Fairydust on another thread! Sorry xx

I love making cupcakes!! I have so many fad cases, decorations and nozzles it drives my husband mad because I bake them decorate than and then they get left to go stale as you can only really eat one or two! I need some children to polish them off for me 

xxx


----------



## 19kaz76

Zoey - we live in Paderborn in the north west of Germany. Ive been here for over 6 years and still tring to learn the anguage and even more so now that the troops will be starting the drawdown in possibly a few years time. Im a teacher at one of the forces schools so hoping i may be able to transfer to the german net once my german is good enough. Luckily ive been able to fly from hannover to stanstead in the morning and back in the evening for some of my appointments. That probably didnt help with the stress of the treatment though!

I started running (well jogging!) again this morning for the first time in nearly a year and feel so much more positive for it. Im going to try to keep it up so that im as healthy as i can be ready for the next treatment. so chuffed i managed to do 5 km although i did walk some of it!

Freespirit - enjoy your cup cakes. Ive just made rock cakes. Ive decided ive earned them after this mornings run! hehe!


----------



## magsandemma

HI 


Just a quickie


Morph  -  I started on amoxycillin too as I have a tooth problem, and spoke to clinic and they said it was fine to take I have fet tomorrow.


Maggie


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Sorry having trouble keeping up with the thread at the mo.


I am getting nervous now as I am having fet tomorrow, and I feel a bit unprepared this time, as this is our first fet, we have normally had alot of contact and scans with the clinic on our fresh cycles, so now to have just had one scan and also wasnt given an info sheet for prep for theatre for et.  I am assuming that as with my other cycles I will need to not use any perfumes, soaps, make up, deodarant etc, but they didnt say anything and also need a full bladder??  Am now worrying about the thaw etc, as have no timescale for anything happening tomorrow either, just know that the embryologist will ring me in the morning with more info!!


I also had forgotten how the bum bullets affected u,, as I had gestone last cycle, so the wind and cramps etc not pleasant, sorry if TMI but I also seem to have a huge amount of ewcm I am assuming this is due to the high levels of oestrogen from the hrt and hoping this is a gd sign.


Anyone else having et tomorrow, also does anyone know how long it would be til test day is it 2wks from et, oh how I am going to go mad during the 2ww!!


Sorry for me post
Will try to catch up more later


MAggie
xx


----------



## virgo1982

Hello all,

This is my first FET.. as had to have all embryos frozen, due to being hospitallised with the very nasty OHSS!!
I am starting d/r tomorrow, and have a long protocol although my clinic say's its normal, my ET is planned for July 15th, (At Blast)
Is anyone out there with similar dates?!!

Good luck to all ladies doing FET   XX


----------



## ali80

Magsandemma - Transfer tomorrow....how exciting! We are told not to use perfumed products etc for the transfer and you will need a full bladder too   I hadn't drank enough last time and it took ages as they could not see so well! I'm sure when they call in the morning they will explain a bit more, and tell you what the embies are up to  
   Good luck    

Em mac - Good luck to you too, hope the scan is all good    

Morph -   Not sure about the antibiotics sorry, hope you can get sorted asap and feel better soon. 

Birdey - Great news af showed up, hope mine is as well behaved! Bet it's a good feeling to get going now  

Angelbaby -   about the maternity beds! Hope we can keep this pma going till test day!!  

Hi to everyone else. Bank holiday was a wash out here so spent most of the day in Ikea   Hope you all did something more exciting.
Ali


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Maggie, im right behind you with ET on friday. & me too feeling a little 'distanced' from what is happening. Had lining scan this morning and was 10mm so last buserelin wed's then start the lovely cyclogest. Im assuming my embies will be thawed a day prior to transfer? I think i'll have to get googling as I want to be clear in my head of whats going on on the day. Im guessing you just remove lower garments but like you ive not been given 'instructions' re full bladder or anything. Tho its good fet is less invasive you as a result feel a little out of touch and therefor control 
Anyway good luck for tomorrow & i'll be your 2ww buddy-never mind that youre a couple of days ahead, chances are I wont resist the pee sticks and will wind up testing early   x Bam


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

just a quick post to say lots of luck to Maggie for to
orrow. Hope everything goes smoothly.

Bambi - I hope to have FET on Friday too! 

Bit of a shocker with my DH tonight, when i saw a good friend of ours on ******** with a bump! Her husband ( they are more his friends than mine) had told him a couple of months ago but he was too scared to tell me because of the predictable tears! Jesus. I used to be a completley normal person.
Now my husband has resorted to keeping other peoples good news from me for the fear of the consequences. Hoping there will be a happy ending to all
of this in 9 months and 4 days time.

C x


----------



## Bluemorpho23

Hello

Thanks for the welcome 

Mags -  good luck for tomorrow    . You're right - they said it's fine to take. 

Claire -It's lovely that DH tries to protect you, but he can't - the truth will out. I actually prefer to be one of the first to know.  Over the years of ttc it does get easier, people will have babies and I have tried to stop comparing myself  - sometimes I even manage it ;-)  ha ha.

Bambi - I always assumed they would defrost them on the day. Mine are blasts so they wouldn't survive another growth day and they never do a transfers on day 4 if yours are day 3.

Em - hope your scan went well!

Angelbaby  - I'm with your Mum. Think and imagine/visualise good things, they will happen. 

Re the bladder thing - my first time I had a mare - I hadn't drunk water early enough & nurses kept on telling me to drink more (even right up to going in) so about 20 mins after the procedure, I was so full of water it was awful, they told me I couldn't move for 3 hrs and I couldn't get myself to go on the bed pan. I had to send DH away as he was finding it faintly amusing which I was finding incredibly annoying. It was dreadful. Literally I looked like I was 8 months pg! 

So next time I practised drinking water and then timing how long it took for my bladder to fill so I knew what I was doing and I ignored the nurses who still told me to drink more 5 mins before going in.  Ah much better!! So that's my top tip! On my 3rd and 4th attempts I was so expert I could empty a bit out when the dr was running late! 

From my  previous attempts  it has to be full but not so full that you can't handle any pressure on your bladder  - you don't want to be in pain, but it is a bit uncomfortable.  

I only removed my lower garments, but they will tell you that on the day, no perfumes/strong smells for you and partner. Good news though - testing is not two weeks from ET it's two weeks from the start of the embryo's life (ignoring the frozen time obviously!) . So if it's a blast you can test 9 days after ET. 

TMI alert...Now I really worry about going for a poo...I can't help thinking that I might squeeze those babies out...

AFM still at home with my lurgy..watching tv. Back to work tomorrow. 

Love Morph xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Thanks so much for all the good luck wishes


Morph    -  Its weird the things you think I remember the cycle that I had Lou after I had et I was convinced that when I went to the toilet straight after I had wee'd her out, impossible I know but your mind plays funny tricks on you!!  And I worried about the whole poo thing also especially with the cyclogest!!


Bambi & Claire  -  Really hope all is going well and that you get et on friday, we can try to keep each other a little sane on the 2ww madness!!


Well I am shattered today, I didnt manage to get to sleep until after 1 last night and Lou got up at 4.45!!!  But just hoping the clinic doesnt keep me waiting too long to phone and let me know how things are doing.  I think we are just going to head to london anyhow after 9.30 whether we have heard or not and take a picnic and head to regents park for a while as there is a lovely park there, also as there is no nursery this week Lou will be coming with us so emma wont be able to come into et with me so will have to get her a scan pic, then will come home and put feet up for rest of day!!


Good luck to all having scans today


Hoping to be PUPO very soon


Maggie
xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

sorry not much time tonight but just to let you know that my scan went well today lining was 11mm thick yeah!!!! ET booked for monday.

hope everyone ok.

Love Em xx


----------



## birdey

em thats great news well done, always reliefe when you get dates for tx, relax and take care 

kirst x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all, day 6 on progynova and my body is finally getting used to it, can anyone tell me are there any signs to tell if my lining is getting thicker ?


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi angelbaby,


I had no signs at all that it was getting thicker, thats why i was so worried about the scan yesterday but feel so relieved now.  So no signs doesnt always mean a bad thing .  Good luck   , when is your scan?? 

Em xx


----------



## Bluemorpho23

Nope, no signs for lining thickening. Apart from doing accupuncture and not having caffeine/alcohol/ I don't think there is much you can do to influence it.

Healthy diet obviously...

xx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Ladies, 

blue morpho - me too on the acupuncture, no alcohol/caffine, but I have been having 5 brazil nuts a day, a glass of whole milk and a bit of pineapple core.......don't know what helped but something did xx

Maggie  - how did you get on are you PUPO?? hope all went well    xx

hope everyone else having a good day today 

Em xx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Em - great news about your lining.
Mags - hoping yesterday went well and looking forward to hearing from you.

They thawed 3 of our embryos today and they seem to be intact. As they are day 3 the embryologist said they wouldn't be looking at them tomorrow and I need to wait to Friday morning for the next up date.  It all seems a bit up in the air in relation to whether they will make it to blast.  Don't mean to whinge but its a bit like chinese torture waiting for these phone calls!

Hope everyone else is doing well on the thread.

C x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Claire,

That is torture making you wait so long.  Our clinic has never mentioned blasts at all, ours are just defrosted then out straight back in, they are day 3 embryos.  Worried me slightly as most people seem to get to blasts, but i guess our clinic does not do this.

Good luck and let us know how you get on. xx

maggie - hope you doing ok ?? xx

love to everyone else 

Em xxxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Claire  -  I know what you mean about the waiting its torture waiting for calls, I found it hard enough on tuesday morning waiting as Lou had me up at 4.30am, however the clinic didnt keep me waiting too long as they called me at 8am and my et appt was for 12.  So hoping all goes well and you get a call early on firday monring.


Em mac  -  Great news about your lining thickness and its fab when you get a date for et you can see it all coming together.


Bluemorph & Angelbaby  -  Its hard when there are no signs that your lining is thickening but like you I was having some pineapple juice and also some brazil nuts, so hoping all is well at next scans and you can get et dates!


AFM  -  We had 2 embies thawed, and both survived and where 8 and 7 cell excellant grades just as they were frozen so we were very pleased with this, so we had et at 12 yesturday and then I slept for most of yesturday, and today have been taking it easy altho I did go to a leaving party with Lou as her little friend is leaving nursery, didnt do much tho lol.  So I guess today is the first day of the 2ww madness, and our otd is 14th june, which seems an age away.  I have had lots of twinges today which I am assuming is due to the et and also am so knackered which means the cyclogest has kicked in.  So a night in front of the telly for me again tonight.


Right must go, hope everyone else is doing well.


Maggie
xx


----------



## ali80

Hi ladies
Em mac - My clinic doesn't do blasts from frozen embryo transfers either   I did ask, but the nurse said if I really wanted to risk it then I could! She had a very shocked look on her face!   

Claireyttc - Hope your embies are dividing nicely in the lab tonight. Roll on friday for some news!   

Angelbaby - The progynova should be doing the trick on your lining    Not long now   

Magsandemma - Congratulations on being pupo    

Hi to everyone else  

Everyone seems way ahead of me   hope there are some ladies joining us that are starting later in the month. I'm still waiting for af and then day 21 to start dr, thats another 3/4 weeks waiting yet!  
Ali x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all, 

maggie - yeah!!! really pleased to heat that you are PUPO!!!  also nice to hear that someone else is not on blasts but 7/8 cell embryos too, that is what they are trying to defrost for us too.  I wish you a speedy 2ww with a lovely happy ending    xx

ali80 - that for letting me know that makes me feel a bit better.  I know the waiting is awful but you will in the thick of it all soon enough and we will still all be here for you and sure other will be at same time as you, take care xx

Em xx


----------



## birdey

Maggie - congrats on being pupo, take it easy, 2ww drives me mad, glad u got great embies too xxx

Hi to everyone else, I got blood test to start evrything tom so first step here we go, if all ok then start progy etc sat - so scared, ud think this being 6th time I'd get used to it.

Kirst x


----------



## birdey

Maggie - congrats on being pupo, take it easy, 2ww drives me mad, glad u got great embies too xxx

Hi to everyone else, I got blood test to start evrything tom so first step here we go, if all ok then start progy etc sat - so scared, ud think this being 6th time I'd get used to it.

Kirst x


----------



## K8O

Hi

Can I join you?  Im hoping to have our next FET in July/August.  Got a 2 week holiday in a couple of weeks and then we are hoping to get going again.  Ive had 2 FETs last year, both unsuccessful so we are on our last 2 embies.  

Ive joined the gym, cut out chocolate and caffine, I don't drink anyway and Ive started acupuncture a few weeks ago...not sure there is anything else I can do.

Anyway, looking forward to sharing the journey.

  Kxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
And Hellooooo K80  nice to see you , and welcome to this litte group  Where are you off on your holidays hun ? It will be nice to have a holiday before tx starts eh  Do you have your protocol through yet ? 
Rosey , Is it your review this week ? Good Luck  post and let us know how you go on , and what protocol you will be doing 
Hope everyone else is doing ok ?
Hope it's ok with you all that i just made us a little list so we can see where we are and what we are up to (certainly helps me ) feel free to copy and paste and add your own bits , maybe a little of your timings or protocol ect as we all trundle along our journeys .
Freespirit
x x x

       
*Zoey* - Review 15th June . 2  Nurture Notts 
*Rosy* - Review beginning of June . FET July/August 2  Liverpool 
*Freespirit* - Immune FET August . Start progynova CD1 13  Care Notts 
*19kaz76* - Hoping for review appointment soon . 5  Germany - Hammersmith 
*K80* - FET July/ August . 2 

    ​


----------



## tracey81

Hello is it ok if i join??

I have recently just finished my ivf cycle but had a problem with my husband producing his sample on the day of egg collection  

So the clinic had to freeze my eggs ( they retrieved 13 and 11 made the freeze).

I have now had my period and have to wait for my next cycle for my consultant to schedule my treatment plan 

Does your cycle go back to normal or will it be late

thanks
Tracey


----------



## zbw2010

Good Morning Ladies!!

....and thank goodness that the sun has finally come out to play!! 

Thank you for the update *Freespirit* it looks fab!!   

 and welcome to Rosy, K80 and Tracey 

*Tracy* - I'm sorry to hear things didn't go to plan, however at least you have some many wonderful frosties!! I'm afraid I cant offer any advice on your cycle as mine always arrives when it feels like which could be 28 - 35 days or not at all! As such I am always medicated.
Sending you lots of  and 

*K80 *- I can see you have made a great start getting prepared for treatment   

Anyway I must get some work done, enjoy the sunshine xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Embryologist just rang. My 2 embies have survived the thaw  transfer tomorrow


----------



## Ale40

Hello girls! 

The meds arrived this morning at my workplace, yay! 

I will start with the Suprecure (injections) on Sunday, 5 June, in the evenings. on 27/6 I will have my first scan. If I look all beautiful inside, I will be told to start the Progynova. Now this FET feels it's for real, and I am not steping back. 

DP is off to Italy, to a bicycle tour with a couple of friends. And we are heading to Venice for a 1-week holiday plus wedding of best friends on the first week of July. The trouble is my second scan might be around that week. If the wedding clashes with the second scan, we decided I will rebook my flight. The goal is, in future, to remember this time of our lives in the best possible way!

How is everyone doing?

Tons and tons and tons of babydust,

Alessandra

*jen747* - Have you received your meds yet? I guess so, by now...

*Peacelilly* - Our clinic (Homerton Fertility Clinic) absolutely never said a single word about embryo transfers policies. All we were told (over the phone) was we had two good quality blastocysts left and they would freeze them. This year we found out our two frozen dreans are frozen together, hence we only have one chance on this cycle. If I had any power on this, I would have asked to freeze them separately.

*nat4353* - Wow, 13 ice babies? I understood it ritght - you are on a clinic that thaw embies fertilized in another clinic? Whatever the case, best of luck for you hun!

*Rubyruby78* - I guess you are now counting the days for your trip to Egypt 

*6061kirsty* - Have your AF said hello yet? Hope so!

*birdey* - How are the drugs going along? Any dates for the big ET day yet?

*skyline33gtst* - Have you had your big ET day yet?

*Helen3* - Fingers, toes, legs all crossed for you! We are all on the same boat, hun, whichever our situation here is! You deserve you dream like anybody else. Go for it 

*angelbaby2010* - I am happy you are feeling stronger now. But don't be to hard on yourself, our road is really bumpy! How many days on Progynova? Any side efffects from it? I hope not!

*Em Mac17 * - I will be thinking of you on 6 June, no doubt! If you can, report to use later how it went!

* ♥ Bambi ♥ *- How did the first san go? All good? What are going to be the next steps for you?

*claireyttc* - So close to being PUPO! Will be thinkning of you all day tomorrow!

*magsandemma * - Congratulations for joining the PUPO club! All the best for your 2 embies!

*ali80 * - Be very wellcome, Ali! Do you already have your dates for the new journey?

*Bluemorpho23* - I am really, really glad you had the opportunity to have your embies genetically tested. We can not do this because, although it's clear our angel had a mongenic (=single gene) diesease, the diagnostic was not conclusive. Lots of baby dust!

*Em mac* - According with our fertility doctors, the best place for an embie still is not in the lab, but the uterus. That's why, I think, your clinic want to transfer you ice babies sooner. Last year, we ended up wiht blasts because we produced too many embies - 10 in total. They looked so much like the same the embriologist decided to let them grow into blasts so he could pick the most best, hence giving us the best chance. On the morning of our transfer we still had 5 blasts. By the afternoon, we only had two to freeze. And we hope these two little guys are fit enough for their new journey.


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies just to let u know bloods were all fine today so getting started with all other meds sat and got blood test 20th june and et 21st -


----------



## Ale40

*♥ Bambi ♥ * - This is so good news! Will be thining of you tomorrow!   

On my meds arrival note:

Forgot to mention I am also doing the following:

- *Prenatal vitamins * - I am taking Sanatogen Mother to Be (which has a combo of Folic Acid plus the relevant vitamins for future mums)

- *Brazil nuts * - As my Sanatogen has no Selenium, I was having 5 Brazil nuts a day; but I am scared of its fat content, so I reduced to two a day. What do you girls think?

- *Pineapple * - Being originally from the tropics, I just looovvvveeee "having to" add it to my FET diet! I have a portion of the fruit every day, including core. Juice, only if I make it myself.

- *Protein foods* - I am having loads of pulses, lean red meats and fish, two egg-whites and some soya every day. Today I will add a glass of milk to my daily eating routine.

- *Sports* - If I am blessed to beomce PUPO + officially pregnant, I won't be able to go to the gym for a while. So I am increasing my trips to the gym to at least four times a week. I am normally a three-times-a-week gym bunny...

That's all 

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## tracey81

Hello

zbw2010- or thank you for making me welcome, it really does help to read other members experiences x 

i am just feeling a little frustrated at the mo, not sure how many of the 11 eggs will thaw and fertilise with icsi successfully.

The clinic have said there should be a 90% chance and the success rate is the same as a frozen embryo transfer!!  really didn't think it would have turned out like this as everything was going so well 

Now i have to wait for my next cycle, just keeping my fingers crossed its on time, don't feel i can wait any longer!!! 

Tracey


----------



## 19kaz76

Tracey, that sounds so frustrating hun, hope ur good to go soon x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all, on day 8 of progynova only four days till my scan so fingers crossed   , the main side effects I  seem to be getting are headaches, slight nausea, a wee bit grouchy still  so the DH says. I've been really  busy in work so I haven't had time to think or stress about stuff that much. I hope everyone is doing well, we will get there  , I am really glad that I found this site every one of you are so supportive and will make (if not already) incredible mum's


----------



## nutmegs

Hi All,

just wondered if i could join? i am currently going through a FET started DR 19th May - going for my first scan tomorrow.

i am still a little bewildered with the way that the FET works (i am medicated) feel exhausted from the buseralin this time too so it would be great to speak to you lovely ladies to get support and chat 

sending you all lots of  

Nutmegs xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Nutmegs  

welcome to the thread I wish you lots of good luck for your scan tomorrow     lets hope your lining is nice and thick.  you will find lots of lovely ladies on here going through the same thing which is so helpful and supportive.

let us know how you get along, fingers crossed xx

love 

Em xx


----------



## ayesha bb

Hi ladies!

I hope you dont mind me joining you. I am also starting my FET process this month in hoimerton hospital. I am starting drugs from 20th june and hopefully embryo transfer will be last week of July.

best wishes for you all!


----------



## Ale40

rahila said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you dont mind me joining you. I am also starting my FET process this month in hoimerton hospital. I am starting drugs from 20th june and hopefully embryo transfer will be last week of July.
> 
> best wishes for you all!


Hello Rahila 

Be very welcome!

Nice to meet someone from Homerton here! 

We are also doing our first FET there. Our meds arrived yesterday and I will start the Suprecure (and Clexane) injections this Sunday, 5 june.

I hope this time we will be both part of Homerton 2011 success rates!   

Lots of babydust to you,



 

Alessandra


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

well we have finally had our first transfer! It was an early stage decent looking blastocyst apparently.  I can't quite get my head around the idea of something so small swimming about inside me, maybe or maybe not settling in....  Trying to stay positive but it seems weirdly d
far fetched that it could be a baby one day.....

1 of the other embryos didn't progress and the other one doesn't have a cavity... Whatever that means.. They will phone me tomorrow as if it developes one they can refreeze...  

At least we got to chose the best one which was what we had set out to do. Just praying for some luck.  

Hope everyone is doing well!  Thinking of you Bambi! 

C x


----------



## nutmegs

Hi Ladies  

hope your all well?

thinking of you claireyttc and Bambi with your lil embryos on board! 

i have had my scan this afternoon all went OK but they had upped my dosage of Buseralin as my womb lining is thicker than they want it to be at this stage (this happened on the fresh cycle so im not suprised) had bloods taken and will be back on Wednesday for another scan to make sure i can start my patches on Friday 10th  


speak over the weekend xxx


----------



## birdey

hi ladies,
clare thats great you are now pupo - congrats xxxxxxx

hope all you other ladies are doing well, im having a really rubbish day today, feel really down about everything wondering if the drugs have set in yet. maybe just need sleep   

hope everyone was ok

kirst x


----------



## ali80

Hey to Nutmeg and Rahila   Hoping this is a lucky thread and we all get a lovely bfp  

Ale40 -   for the personals. I am still waiting for af, then start dr on day 21, so atleast 3 weeks still  

Birdey - Sorry you are feeling down, it's such a tough journey, but try to stay positive, not long now and your embies will be back where they belong       

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals   Hope you can all get to enjoy the lovely summer weather and do some relaxing  
Ali x


----------



## Emmib

Hi ladies, I am new to FET...  After my consult today, we are looking at our first FET cycle mid July.  Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few weeks.

Emma x


----------



## birdey

Welcome emma, u are in the right place, ask anything its the best way to understand all of this and also to let of steam xx

Thanks ali hope u well x

Kirst x


----------



## csgd1

Hi,

My name's Claire and i'm new to the thread. Just had 2 frozen embies transferred this morning (well they had been thawed at the time). Had a failed fresh cycle in Feb and really hoping these little ones stick!

Is anyone else in same position? Would be nice to have a cycle buddy for the dreaded 2ww!

Love,

Claire xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hia Claire Hun I have my transfer on 9th June Hun. Just had a failed icsi cycle too hunni, where ya getting tx? Where you from? Xx 
Hope everything going well with them 2lil snow babies and sending lots of baby dust hunni and HUD luck xxxx
Love Danielle 
Xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies, hope everything is going well for all    , my scan is in 2 days feelin a bit nervous, not about the scan but about our 1 little frosty, we hope and pray it will survive everything      , u know that saying "dont put all your eggs in 1 basket "   now we have no other choice , so fingers crossed.


----------



## birdey

Hi angelbaby - I know how you feel, be thinking of ya, let us know how u get on x

Hope everyone else is well, kirst x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks birdey, it really is frustrating playing the waiting game for everything, worth it in the end    hope ur doin well


----------



## csgd1

Hi danielle,

Just read your tag, god you've had a lot to deal with! Hope this will be your time!

How many frosties do you have? All of mine were used on this go so really   it works. I'm from glaswow and having treatment at GRI, you?


Claire xxx


----------



## ali80

Emmib - Not long to wait now, good job we are all good at being patient!  

Angelbaby - Sending your little bean lots of     

Hope you have all had lovely weekends (apart from the rain today), I've been on countdown to Tuesday when I go to see Take That!   I can't wait!  No sign of af yet, typical!  
Ali x


----------



## birdey

Oh ali I'm so jealous, we couldn't get tickets, u so lucky, enjoy xxxx
Kirst x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hey ladies, 

Just a quickie to say hi hope everyone is ok.

Ali- you will love the concert i went on friday was amazing and hope af turns up soon xx

anglebaby - thinking of you hope all goes well for you for scan and your little frostie xx

AFM - well its the big ET day for me tomorrow, got to wait from phone call from embryologist in the morning then hopefully there will be 2 little frosties waiting for me eek exciting and nervousness all rolled into one.


Em xxxxxx


----------



## birdey

Em mac - how exciting, only one more day and u be pupo - let us know how u get on tom xxx

Hi to everyone else, kirst xx


----------



## lconn

Hello girls, Ive now just rang my clinic to inform them that ive had 3/4 periods and am ready to press ahead with fet.I have to check ovulation from day 10 then ring them.No meds needed which Im delighted with but a bit anxious about timing.Can only use clearblue apparently cos more precise.


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Hi ladies


Had a failed Donor IVF cycle fail in April.  Got 2 fozen embryos so having them transferred hopefully from the 16th june.  Thinking of you both the 2ww is the cruelest time take care and lots of positive vibes to you both X


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi everyone, hope the weekend was great for all  , 

Em- really hope today went well for you  

scan tomorrow-  have no nails left-  really hope all goes well


----------



## Nmh

Hi can i join, we have had 3 previous attempts using fresh embryo transfer,  the 2nd resulted  in positive test after the 2 week wait, was on cloud 9 but something in my head 2 weeks later made me complete another test which was negative, from been on such a high went to an all time low. Our 3rd attemept was negative. 
Each time we were told the quality was good, so i guess like everyone else you start to wonder what more i/we can do to improve sucess. We enquired about immune tests at a different clinic but the prices are so expensive. We have had to pay for every cycle. Weve decided to have one more  go at frozen embryo transfer after discussing our options with our doctor and before throwing more money at the immune tests. 
Our apointment was today and with my period due next week its all systems go. Need to go for scan wednesday and then start drugs next week.  Weve had a couple months off between each cycle so guess each time you forget how much it takes over your mind & thoughts. I never used forum/chat rooms on the last attemepts but feel this time i want to share my thoughts, worries etc. 
My last 2 week wait my sister found out she was pregant and that was hard, of course i never let her know that. Im hopping by the time she gives birth in october i will have my own bump. ..........


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Claire, I have 9 snow babies! 4 below criteria but froze them just incase, they are thawing now as we speak. They are thawing 5 gd ones. This is my last time not going threw it no more enough is enough. I am having tx in gateshead QE hunni. Transfer on 9th. How you feeling Hun x
Lv Danielle x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi Natalie, welcome to the forum , I have never done this before either but I think it's fab.I think it really helps when you can't talk to people  about the stuff your goin through, but here were all goin through the same thing  and we will all get there


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi ladies, 

Just a quicky to let you know that I am now officially PUPO with 2 little embies, both day 3 8 & 7 cells.  Feeling shattered now and ready for bed.

Hope everyone ok, sorry for lack of personals, but big welcome to Natalie, I really hope this is your time hunni dont give up hope iy only takes one little embies to make your dreams come true    .

Lots of babydust to all   

Em xxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Congrats em   take it easy and let the DH do everything  ,

just to add my otd is the 23 june too  such a coincidence for all


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi angelbaby thats is unbelievable are you still on other thread as we are all so similar timing its scary!!! 

Em xx


----------



## Rosy238

Hello everyone, I kinda posted and ran in the begginging sorry!!! been a bit of a hectic week, did race for life on sunday with maisy and my mum (who is a cancer surviver  )

My bid to have FET seems to be going wrong and have a strong gut feeling that someone somewhere doesnt want me to have it this time!!! we had money saved then boiler went bang and had to use savings to replace it (quieter than a new born baby thou!!!  ) then went 3 weeks ago to have my coil removed in prep for planning consult tommora.....they couldnt find it!!!!! my wonderful gynea consultant squeesed me in for apt to find it.....he cant find it either!!!!! so had a scan last thursday and.......yep its there right at the top of my womb! now looks like I may have to have an anesthetic so they can get it out! so Im currently running about 2 months behind now!!! and also feel a bit silly going for a planning consult with a contraceptive coil in my womb!   but do you know what...whilst writing this its making me giggle cos I think I thought it would be easier this time!!!!

Anyway less of my moaning!!!! Kaz you poor thing having to travel all that way, thats gotta be so tiring for you, you really are a very determined lady!!!! I wish you all the luck and after all that you deserve a happy ending  
Tracey my heart goes out to you hun, to get that far and have to stop must have been hard emotionally but you have frosties!!!! did you read my first post, frosties can actually be very successfull and I hope you get to try again very soon, good luck.x  
Just before I go I would just like to say that when I came on here 3 years ago in my 2ww I was made to feel soooo welcome and supported and 3 years later I have bobbed back on here to feel amoungst people who understand and nothing has changed, everyone is still so welcoming and supportive and that is just soooo wonderfull   Thankyou especially to freespirit with her little list, they do actually make you feel a part of something  
Nite all and will let you know how my appointment at liverpool goes.xxxxx


----------



## Emmib

Em - congrats on being PUPO, take care of yourself during your 2ww   
Hello to all my new FET friends x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi  em , ya I'm goin back n forth between threads , unbelievable how many of our otd's are on the 23


----------



## Em Mac17

Sorry Emma just seen your post thanks, hope you doing ok   xx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

Congrats on being Pupo Em. That is brilliant!  Rest up.
Welcome Natalie.  
Iconn - fab to hear things are moving on.
Maggie - how are you coping on the 2ww.  Think you had a 3 day transfer couple of days before me, so as mine was a blast they should be exactly the same stage!  

Hi - everyone else.

I'm now 3 days post blast.  Had an "up and down" weekend.  Happy one minute and then crying in B&Q when I saw the childrens room bit the next!  Nuts I know!  I'm trying to think positive but I'm just not that confident about it all.   I found the transfer pretty sore and traumatic on Friday and was convinced it fell out as soon as I had a pee afterwards.

I'm at work this week and even going to a meeting in London tomorrow (I live in Edinburgh), which is taking my mind off it all.  There is no way I could sit about at home wondering whether it has worked.  Basically I'm carrying on as normal and even having the odd cup of tea.....  My clinic said everything in moderation was fine....  Who knows

The good news is that our OTD is a week today.  So our 2 ww is only 11 days.     No idea whether I will test early yet, think I'm too scared.  

Hope everyone is good.  Love and baby dust to all.

C x


----------



## birdey

Crongrats em mac, take it easy and rest up x

Kirst x


----------



## ali80

Congratulations Em mac!         2 beans on board! Good luck  

Hi to Iconn and Natalie9974   Sorry for the short post, I've just done a 14 hr day      Bed time!!!
Hi to all
Ali x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Night night all DH kickin me 2 bed now, up @6.30 2mrw for scan, wish us luck    

good luck to all for scans or transfers tomorrow


----------



## skyline33gtst

oooo gud luck angel baby lol.... normally see you in other posts!
Hi every1 else and gd luck!
Night night all 
Danielle 
xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all, scan went great lining 11mm    did a blood test, have to ring at 3 to see if hormones are all good then get official transfer date, doc reckons friday    

hope everyone else had good results today


----------



## claireyttc

Brilliant news Angelbaby. Fingers crossed for Friday. C x


----------



## birdey

Fab news angelbaby - keeping fingers crossed for u xxx
Kirst x


----------



## tracey81

Hiya Rosie238

Did you have FET with eggs or embryos??

I only have eggs frozen they say that 90% should thaw but not convinced till it happens 

They have said they will thaw the eggs and mix with my DH fresh sperm and see how they grow (they have given me the same odds of FET).

Feeling soooo stressed at the min i have been on my Af for 9 days so far (1st AF after ivf cycle) and no signs of stoppin yet 

No wonder they said my next cycle could be several wks late


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies, great news    everything looks gr8 so I start the gel tonight and our   ET  is friday @ 12, the really scary bit is thawing our precious embie, we pray to god that everything works   

Hope ur all feelin good       

Thanks for all the support, it's great to talk to people who really understand what i'ts like to go through this


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hey Angelbaby thats fantastic news!!!!  CONGRATS and I have everything crossed the little snow baby thaws perfectly!!

Sorry not been on for a while - nothing to report really.  Still waiting for AF to arrived (first proper one after failed ICSI) but no the witch is late   

Off to Egypt in 12 days and cannot wait - going to eat and drink as much as I want and then come home and start prepping for treatment.  Cannot wait now for either

Much love to all RR xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosy238

Hello everyone

Tracey, I havnt had my FET yet but had planning meeting today, the doctor said that our frozen embryo's are at the pronucleate stage. I think it is different if its eggs that are frozen, however he did say today that eggs and early embryo's survive thaw better so thats a positive for both of us    Im yet to have an AF, my last one was 2 years ago after I gave birth!! once I get this damn coil out hopefully things will return to normal but then I will be on pins waiting for it!!!! its such a hard waiting game but your body will let you know when its ready to try again, you must feel so frustrated but look at it that this is just a lil rest before you go again!

My consultant says as long as I have a surge on day 12 then I can have a natural FET, as wonderfull as this may be Im not convinced/have enough faith in the body that it will do its job! and as awful as the drugs are...they worked for me last time!!! this is our last chance at having another baby so I just want to be sure we have done everything possible! he says hes happy for me to decide what I want to do but he says if my body is performing naturally then why not just let it do its job!   
Hope everyone is doing ok
Tracey Im thinking of you, your time will come


----------



## angelbaby2010

Thanks everyone,
ruby I hope you really enjoy your holliday ,

meds kinda gettin to me now, i'm feelin a little teary and tired  , started the crinone gel, anyone else feel it's drippin back out, I know it sounds sick    

hope all is well with everyone


----------



## skyline33gtst

Angel that is great news! So pleased for you hunni. Brill linin that xxx
Lv Danielle xxxx


----------



## elpis

having a rubbish day. feel surrounded by pregnant people.  

just need to get on with the FET cycle to start.


----------



## Rubyruby78

Elpis im so with you on that one.  My friend decided to tell me the other day all about the pregnancy of her sisters best friend.  Do i look like im in a position to listen about a complete strangers pregnancy

Life is unfair but we will all be celelbrating our BFPs with our snow babies xxx


----------



## nutmegs

Hello ladies 

just got back from the clinc and i am able to start the Evorel (or whatever you call them lol) patches on Friday so its all going to plan - until i got home and realised that i dont have enough needles left for my buseralin so need to pop in, in the morning to get some so i have enough for my holidays! i am a happy  


hope your all Ok  

xxx


----------



## csgd1

Hi ladies,

Tammy, you're so right! I hate this 2 ww lark! It's awful. 

Felt like I had a little cramping yesterday ans was quite pleased but absolutely nothing today so wondering if i imagined it yesterday! 

How you feeling, danielle? 

Claire x


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi claire, 

Dont ya feel like yr going mad   
im due for transfer tommorow! 12 noon xxx      
everything fine apart from that.

Hope every1 ok?
xx 
danielle 
xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hi,

Can anyone help me? I have just had a failed fresh cycle (cycle 2) we have got one frozen embryo and my DH and I are wondering if the wait is any less if we go for a frozen cycle.  Do we have to do it with drugs or can we just do it in my natural cycle.  If we go for another fresh cycle (possibly my last attempt at a fresh as firstly finanace and secondly my age and thirldy the fact that the last 2 cycle I have not produced many eggs!) we know we will need to wait till at least September/October as Oxford like you to wait 3 cycles.

I would really appreciate any advise as DH and I are going round in circles trying to decide which way to turn.

Many thanks ladies
xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi Freeze, 
sorry to hear about yr last 2 cycles hunni, 
well.... 
you can do a medicated frozen cycle if your periods were not regular.. if they are regular they tend to do a frozen cycle with out the meds but it depends on yr clininc hun.... 
i know with my clinic they have put me back in after havong 1 proper beled after my tx failed and that was a fresh icsi hunni... 
speak to yr clininc about it.... 
it is easier on yr body but still mind boggling feels like we are mad    lol
But defo worth a try... and finacing wise so much cheaper! my FET was £1000 plus drugs which was approx £60...
hope that helps hunni and gud luck with whatever you decide! 
lv danielle 
xx


----------



## ali80

Hi ladies
Would it be ok if I joined you?   I'm waiting to start my 3rd fet at the end of june, so transfer looks (hopefully) to be at the end of July time. I am on the june/july fet thread, everyone there is fab, but are way ahead of me and some have had their transfers already. 
Hoping we can share our journeys and all go onto to achieve our goals    
Ali x


----------



## Ale40

*lconn* - Welcome on board. Nice your clinic does au natural cycles. How it will work with your scans?

*Emmib, Natalie9974, lconn* - Be very welcome! Here you'll find the most lovely bunch of girls here, who understand every single aspect you have had and will have to go through! Please feel free to share any ups and downs situation. The road is bumpy, but we will get there!

*Em Mac17* - Yay for being PUPO!!! I will hope all the best for your little beans! Take care, swettie!

*claireyttc* - OTD next week? OMG!!! Lots of babydust to you hun!!!

*angelbaby2010 * - 11mm, that's a hell of a nice lining, woohooo! You are close to join the PUPO club, I am crossing everything for you here! Take it easy now, it's less than 24 hours until ET.

*Rubyruby78* - any room in your luggage to Egypt? We have all planned, all paid holiday to Venice on the first week of July. But it might clash with the scans, hence I am not sure if I can make it... Enjoy every single second there, Ruby...

*nutmegs* - Congrats on the beginning of the protocol! Do you alraeady have dates for scans, etc?

As for me....

Yesterday I had an appointment with an Haematologist at Homerton, and I we talked about putting back our two only embies. The trouble is Homerton froze our only two embies together, so we just have one chance.

I have a gene mutation which gives me low Protein S levels. That already a gave me a stroke once (I recovered completely). A twin pregnancy only increases my chances of getting clots. They can even get stuck in the placenta, decreasing the levels of oxygen passed to the baby(ies). Good news is I am already on Clexane, which reduces tremendously the risk of that.

The Haematologist said she needs to consult the specialist at Guy's Hospital (I got diagnosed there and they are the national reference point for blood disorders), and my obstetrician (from last year) on this. She wants to know how fit I am in both blood and obstetric terms... So I have to hear from my medical gurus on that.

How is everyone doing?

Tons of babydust,

Alessandra


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi all   hope all is well,

thanks allasandra, gettin nervous now, embie thawed brilliantly    hope it keeps growing 

in work, boss is wonderin wat the heck i'm doin


----------



## Emmib

Angelbaby - keep growing snow baby, yey x

Alessandra - my clinic have told me (or I misunderstood wrongly) that even if a frostie has thawed, and is not required they can be taken to blast and refrozen....  Have I got that wrong or do your clinic not do that?


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi hun, can I just jump in.  I was talking to my clinic today about it and certain clincs can re-freeze embryos xx 
Gd luck all xxx
Danielle xxx


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies, just a quickie hope u all ok ?
Does anyone else feel poop from the progynova tabs, started them sat, doubled today. Feel like I'm gonna burst into tears every min for no reason and so so tired. I not done fet for while so don't remember ?
Kirst x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey all   , 

Hi birdey, I'm the same on progy, dh doesnt know wen im gonna snap or cry  takes a while to get used to and every1 is diff so u mite feel better on dem tmrw 

skiline and emmib hope u are doin great  

I tried to hav an early nite to nervous to sleep, I know I should be positive, I cant help it , hope embie grows      and sticks


----------



## Ale40

Thanks *skyline33gt st*, thanks *Emmib*, 

It was the doctor at Homerton Fertility clinic who said they don't freeze embies there. However, they already are at blastocyst stage. Typically, the doctors didn't give us much details. My guess now is that blastocysts can not be refrozen, but I will investigate this with them on my next appointment, by the end of the month.

Tons of babydust to all of us,

Alessandra


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi Ladies

Would be ok if I joned?  I am on CD2 of our first fet, we had a chemcial pregnancy following our first ivf cycle in Feb.  We have two fozen embies.  Cant wait to get started now.  I am waiting for the clinc to call me back re the drugs.  Are most of you  sniffing to d/r, I didnt sniff last time due to using the short protocal.  I am not sure wheteher to do the injections or the sniffing, is this sniffing easy?  the injections were fiddly and painful last time but I am will to do what ever it takes.

x


----------



## claireyttc

Hey All,

Alessandra - My clinic will re-freeze blasts.  If another one of our 3 embryos which were thawed on day 3 had looked good enough, they would have re-frozen it on day.  As it happened we had one decent blast that was transferred and one blast which didnt have a cavity (which meant it still had some way to go) and one that was only 10 cells on day 5.  Neither of the other 2 were considered worth freezing so they didn't.  However, they were clear that if they had been good enough they would have re-frozen.  I think the thing is, is that it just doesnt happen very often because people dont tend to have enough to fre-freeze as they will usually put two back and just defrost a few at time so you dont have excess ones...

I have the weekend left before the 2ww (which was actually just 11 days) comes to an end on Monday.  Blood test in the morning and they will call with the results later that afternoon.  Havent been tempted to do a home pregnancy test yet.  Too scared and anyway to date they have only ended up with tears from me!  I dont hold out that much hope but am trying to keep my spirits up.

Hope everything is good with everyone else...

Em Mac - how is your 2ww going?

C x

C xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies   

I'm PUPO  cant believe it     

Thinkin bout all u ladies all day, hope all are ok


----------



## claireyttc

Congrats Angelbaby -that is fab news!  Hope it settles in well!
Cx


----------



## Em Mac17

hey ladies, 

sorry Im a bit rubbsh on this thread, hope you are all doing well and keep those positive thoughts going xxx

claire - thanks for asking hunni I am doing ok feeling really good and trying just to focus on this     go back to work next week so will occupy my mind at least.

em xxxx


----------



## Bluemorpho23

Hello All

Hope you are all doing ok.

Congrats Angle baby - enjoy being PUPO!

Just went for scan today,lining looking good its at 12.2 and estrodiol is up at 2223. My ovaries are really quite sore, does anyone else get this? So reckon we are on for ET on Friday 17th as planned. 

Oh yes and I've got a cold that I just can't shake...  feeling sorry for myself & hope having a cold doesn't impact anything, they tell me it doesn't as long as you don't have a temp.

Morph
xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies  hope all is well with everyone    

WOW Morph thats sum lining u got there, perfect for ur little embie/s to snuggle into,   

Still    for everyone


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Morph, wow arnt you thick   good luck for friday. btw I had bad cold with my fet was worried about my immune system being down and was fretting id sneeze my embies out! anyway it worked so dont worry x bam


----------



## csgd1

Hi Danielle, how did transfer go? How you feeling? 

Whwn is OTD?

Claire   xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi hunni, yeah went fine. Otd is 23 June xx
How are you? Xx. Has anything happened with your clinic? Xx
Lv Danielle x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Oh and when is yr otd?? Lol xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Don't worry about cold hunni, people fall preggas by them selves with colds ect.... Xx it's a horrible time! But don't worry xxx
How is every 1 else ? 
Xxdanielle xx


----------



## Bluemorpho23

Angel Baby, Bambi and Danielle

Thank you so much - you really made me feel much better! Glad to hear the success stories!  

And yes Bambi I am thick!  LOL

Angelbaby - Congrats on being PUPO!! How are you doing? Here's some baby dust  and lots of               
We're going to be testing at the same time - I have my ET on Friday 17th, then I have to wait 9 days...which is actually a Sunday, so was hoping to use a pee stick as the clinic won't be open! I know...the dreaded pee stick. 

Love from Morph
xxxxxxxx

xxxx


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies, soz I've not been on been at iow festie which I think we both need before we get our embies on board.just shame I the sober one but still good x
Hope u all ok x

Kirst x


----------



## jen747

Hello everyone  

Sorry I've been AWOL - we came back from Jamaica last weekend and I started down reg injections on Tuesday for my first FET. The holiday was great and just what we needed - to spend some time together relaxing. We were all inclusive at an amazing resort so ate lots and drank a few cocktails! Now that we're back I'm trying to be a bit healthier although to be honest I don't think I am going to worry so much this time. 

I feel a bit distant from the tx this time and am thinking about it so little that I keep almost forgetting to do my injections! I have been a bit emotional this week and struggled at work on Friday when a colleague's wife brought their baby into the office - I thought I was safe from that at work!!

I've lost track of who is at what stage (there are a lot of us on here now - which is great!). I know there are some ETs happening and some PUPO ladies so wishing you all lots of luck  

Jen
-x-


----------



## zgreen

HI there, 

after an unsuccessful fresh ET, we had one embryo frozen,and we had a FET on 3rd June. i am taking part of a trial and i was in the no-drugs group, so i didn't have to take any drugs, etc. it was so quick and easy! everything looked fine with the embryo and me, the lining, etc. so although i know that the frozen cycle has lower chances for conceiving, i am really positive, but yet don't expect too much. i should take my test in 2 days time, but since today morning i experienced cramps like when i get my period....and started spotting. since my usual period is anyway quite light, i am not sure if this means already the bad news or it could be still normal...well, i still will wait the 2 days, but not soo hopeful now. has anyone had the same? and still had a positiv pregnancy test?? good luck to everyone. zsuzsi


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing well.  It is my OTD tomorrow and I'm feeling really low today.  I have had bad period pains for the last 2 days and a little bit of pain coming and going in my right groin.  Pretty sure all of that isnt a good sign.  I haven't been tempted with the HPTs as I just dont want my worst fears confirmed.

Hope everyone else is feeling more positive today!

Welcome Z Green, sorry can't help with your question but I do know that some people have spotting and still get BFPs.  Good luck.

C x

C x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Claire dont worry hun (cant be helped) think positive     u dont know what tomorrow will bring until it is here       

Prayin sooo much for u hun


----------



## Ale40

Hello girls,

I hope everyone is having a nice, relaxing and deserving weekend 

*jen747* - You are not alone at all! I feel exactly like you. In fact, I think our minds are operating under some sort of "protective" mode. One night this week I had to drag myself out of bed to apply one injection.

I had that office moment a few weeks ago... A colleague who was just two weeks behind me pregnant last year brought her (gorgeous!) baby to the office. We both felt a bit awkward, but it we both "survived"!  And my manager is happily pregnancy of a little boy. I am taking this as a good sign...  

*zgreen* - Swettie, spotting can be a good sign of pregnancy! Could you call your doctors tomorrow morning? I will be thinking of you!!!   

*claireyttc* - Keep thinking positive and stay away from HPTs please! Cramping is also a sign of implantation. This road is bumpy and, and it's alwasy best for our hearts and souls to not thinking way too much about early symptoms. Science has done it's job. Now it's time to let Mother Nature take the lead.   

*Angelbaby* - Hello, Miss PUPO!!!   

*claireyttc* - Thank you for the reassurance! I am sooo contacting Hormerton about re-freezing blast!

Babydust to all,

Alessandra


----------



## Ale40

OMG *♥ Bambi ♥ * please forgive-me, I didn't read your signature... You already got your BFP?? YAY!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Alessandra, I know! Came up positive from day 7...so early implantation/twins  

Good luck to all you girls testing tomorrow x


----------



## csgd1

Hey,

I'm the 20th. Not having too many symptoms though so i'm a bit worried  

Can't wait till it's over! The last week has dragged so badly! 

C x


----------



## claireyttc

BFN for me


----------



## Ale40

*claireyttc* -   I am so sorry...  

But I am 200% convinced your time will indeed come sooner than you expect...

Here is a biiig cuddle to you:

   

Love, 

Alessandra


----------



## angelbaby2010

So sorry for you and your DH claire


----------



## Em Mac17

Claire hunni i am so sorry gets lots of cuddles in with DH     

Em xx


----------



## birdey

Clare I'm so sorry for ure sad news I've been thinking of u I know how hard it is. Hope u taking it easy and getting to spend some time with ure partner. Take care
Kirst x


----------



## 19kaz76

Good morning ladies. I discovered that as we have frosties we don't need to wait for a review appt but can go straight for a coordination appt and begin FET. Appt is 1st July and hopefully will be able to start straight away, v excited now. Hopefully this tx will all be in summer hols so work colleagues won't need to know and we can keep quiet this time. Last time we told far too many people. 

I hope u are all well.

Welcome to lilmisssunshine 

Karen x x


----------



## Annakin

wanted to join in and say hi.

i am in switzerland although DH and i are both english!

we have had 3 failed IUI's and one failed IVF    but we did get 7 frozen embies from the last EC so something positive.

i only had to wait for one regular cycle and have then started on meds on my 2nd day just until the 6th day and then I go for my first ultrasound next week so will see what the plan is from there.

i am a bit worried though as i have started with a sore throat today and feels like my tonsilis....  do you think that will hurt our chances?


----------



## ali80

Hi lilmisssunshine  
19kaz76 - Wow you were up early! Great news on the go ahead for fet  
Not long now before we all get going too  
What's everyone up to?
Ali x


----------



## K8O

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok.  We are still waiting.  Going to Greece for 2 weeks this weekend so I will be offline for a while!

Hugs Kxx


----------



## claireyttc

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  

It really wasn't much of a surprise really, I had a feeling it wasnt going to work out from the moment I went into the clinic for the ET.  Can I ask if everyone else had a doctor putting it back and if there was a screen that they were watching to make sure they were in the right place etc?  When I've seen ET on tv, it has always been a Dr putting the embryo back and they are usually using an ultra sound at the same time.  I had it done by a nurse and there was no scan done at the same time or before hand to check my lining still looked ok etc. 

We are trying to work out what the best strategy is for our next cycle.  We are thinking of thawing 2 at a time and putting them both back on day 3 this time (ie the same day of the thaw), at least that way they all have an equal chance inside me.  Because I had such a rough time with OHSS the last time, we need to do everything we possibly can to make sure we do our best with the frosties.

I'm all over the place today, but generally feeling quite determined about the whole thing.  This has to work, my future happiness depends on it!  Desperate....right now I'd do literally anything to get pregnant!

C xxx


----------



## zbw2010

Hey All!  

Just a quick one to say hello, I can see we are all getting closer and closer to tx now!

We have our appointment at Nurture to discuss treatment plan and will be looking to start dr on day 21 soon, i'm actually really annoyed as I should have been on day 1 9 days ago!!! So frustrating! 

Anyways, I hope you are all well and not too anxious, i've been tying myself in knots about the snowbabies thawing out ok - I think thats why i'm soo late coming on  

If we dont catach up before have a fabbo holiday K80 xx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Clare, I'm so sorry  no ultrasound guidance here but et was performed by my consultant. Good luck dont give up x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi bambi   congrats on being preggers   did u have a day 3 or day 5 transfer, coz clinic wants me to test on the 27th but I had transfer on 10th with day 3 embie so seems a little long


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi claire,

you sound very determined and i think that really helps with the lows of this tough journey. As for the ET we had it done by a doctor and did have ultrasound too, maybe worth asking question if you are unsure at least then you will be happy with your next go. i wish you all the luck in the work hunni     may next time be your time xxx

bambi- congrats hun hope you have a fab 8 months xx


----------



## elpis

we had a doctor put our one back, no ultra-sound, no lying down afterwards, no checking lining before they did it. i am going to ask the same question at our review but i think the answer is that the more experienced the person, the less they use the ultrasound.


----------



## Rubyruby78

Claire we had ours done on our fresh cycle by the doctor who had also done the EC and she used ultrasound guidance and we watched it all on the screen with the nurse explaining it

So sorry it hasn't worked this time. Fingers crossed for next time  
xxxx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Angel, just reposting timeline-


This is what happens in a 2 day transfer: 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 


This is what happens in a 3 day transfer: 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## birdey

hi ladies, how are you all today, im really fed up think my meds are starting to get to me, what with steroids, progynova, thyroxine, buserilin and then pesseries sat, then heprin and asprin tuesday - gonn abe rattling   

just praying this works im starting to feel really nervous and getting what ifs - this ivf does ure head in dosnt it?

hope you all ok? kirst x


----------



## smallyetfeisty

Hi all,

Just thought I'd write a wee note to show my face again... Joined at the beginning of this thread and then pretty much disappeared off the radar!  Come back today to find squillions of you lovely ladies now also on here.  Really nice to hear some of your stories, only been able to have a brief read through as quite a lot gone on, but will try and catch up properly at some point.  Lots of love to you all til then!

AFM, I was pretty devastated after our ICSI was cancelled post EC due to OHSS (think I saw someone else on here had posted / been through the same thing?).  Difficult to fully explain, but because it was the one that wasn't expected and I was so positive and fully invested going into the cycle, it really felt like a pregnancy loss.  That was in mid-May and think I had at least a week of proper grieving following that.  Between then and now, it's been about trying to keep going and gradually get myself in a more positive place for our FET - although I've got to say, I've still got no idea how you're meant to live and have a normal life when you're going through this stuff - I really wouldn't wish it on anyone.  In some ways I think the grieving stuff is also an ongoing thing until we get what we long for so much... 

So we have 12 embryos and are thawing 6 of them for this cycle.  Feels like a horrible gamble in some ways, but we decided thatthat we had to try and give ourselves the best shot possible at this cycle - particularly as we don't know what quality the embryos are.    I'm due on this weekend and can start with the prostrap again then- though because they gave me a 2nd prostrap shot after EC (because of the OHSS), they warned me my period might be delayed.  Hopefully not as I'm ready to get on with this FET malarky now!

Lol to you all. x


----------



## birdey

smallbutfeisty - hi, totally understand where u are coming from, ive had ohss twice, first time sever and in hospital for 3 weeks, then recently in march where was in with moderate - severe for week and lots of recovery time. it is horrid. im glad you are better now and ready to use ure fab embies, thats a great number u have frozen, we only have 3 from cycle and hoping that 2 will be nice and snug in me tuesday next week.      

kirst x


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi there
just thought I'd join you ladies on here as I haven't posted on here since our early miscarriage in april. Now we are on our fet cycle with the 3 frozen embies. We have left. Been down regulating since the 22nd may. Now on day 5 of progynova. How is everyone getting on with treatment so far ?


----------



## lulabell75

Hi ladies! Gd luck on 2ww! I had FET on Monday, was a 2dt, 2 frosties thawed, both survived, one lost a cell, the other gained a cell!
2ww is so long, just want to know now!!!
Baby dust all around


----------



## firedragon

Hi All, I am new to this site and haven't got all the lingo yet...so bear with me. I had FET on 10 June, 2 Blastocysts transfered (not great quality but still hoping). Have to wait till 25 June to test they said. Feeling queasy last night but not sure if that is the vomiting bug going around or my nervousness.....All the best to you all!


----------



## csgd1

Hi ladies,

Lets hope we all get good news! 

I have been on crazy AF watch for past few days. Not on any medication but have been cramping badly on and off-so worried it's going to arrive before sat and rob me of my chance to do a HPT!

How's everyone else? Any symptoms? 

Claire x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi claire   
I'm gettin sum symptoms - cramping, heavy boobs, headache, gurgeling in lower abdomin, all could be due to meds tho   it;s implantation 

   for a BFP for u hun   not long now


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Good luck to u all my FET in the morning providing they survive the transfer take care hope it works out for everyone Xxx


----------



## blondie k

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining your tread
I had my FET on 6th June so am at around about the stage! i am testing on the 19th June which is not to far off now, just   this is our time.
I have had lots of cramping over the last week and a half, and lot of little sickly feelings. I hoping and praying these are good signs!
I'm feeling quite positive at the moment, which worries me because i think if it doesn't work i we be devastated!
How is everyone else feeling at the moment?  
Sending everyone lots of        and will be   for us all

Hannah xxxxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Hi Hannah my transfer tmw providing my friaries survive had a miscarriage in march 1st cycle hope it works for you hun really do stay hopeful X


----------



## Littlemittens

Hi,

I'm on medicated FET at Glasgow Nuffield, transfer due on Tuesday morning. My partner and I are new to this and had a failed fresh IVF cycle in Feb/March, but got 4 frosties. 

I've been pretty calm until now, but since getting the xfer date today I'm all over the place.

Anyone have any experience at the Nuffield?


----------



## birdey

Hi littlemittins, welcome, firstly sorry to hear of bfn but great news on ure 4 frosties. I too have et tuesday if all thaw goes well we have 3, but they only taking 2 out in hope of survival as I suffer with sever ohss on fresh cycles and this is our 6th time so don't wanna have to do again. I too a getting nervous now its closer, but not long! Take care x

How is everyone else doing, hope u all ok

Kirst x


----------



## Littlemittens

Thanks Birdey  

Are you on a medicated fet or natural? 

ps I don't have a firm understanding of all the abbreviations, so apologies in advance if I don't understand


----------



## birdey

Littlemittins, that's ok it took me ages to pick up on it all, and still now I don't know some! I'm doing medicated, been on buserlin, started progynova tabs, and pesseries start sat. I'm also taking steroids and will be doing heprina dn asprin from tuesday as I've had two miscarraiges x how about u ? 
Kirst x


----------



## Littlemittens

It's a minefield isn't it? You're on much more than me   i've been on Progynova 2 mg x 3 per day and start crinone gel tomorrow morning.

They told me to administer the gel, go back to bed for 1/2 hour and let the hormone start to be released and then get up as normal, go to work etc....

I do this tomorrow, Sat, Sun, Mon then nothing on Tuesday and in for the tranfser at 11.30am


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi there
just thought I'd join you ladies on here as I haven't posted on here since our early miscarriage in april. 

Now we are on our fet cycle with the 3 frozen embies that We have left. 

Been down regulating since the 22nd may. Now on day 5 of progynova. 

How is everyone getting on with treatment so far ?


----------



## nat4353

hiya girls

started taking tablets for medicated fet today as af showed up. so need to phone clinic tomorrow to book in for scan in 2 weeks time

so here we go again - fingers crossed  for everyone xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Gd luck nat! You at qe? X


----------



## nat4353

skyline - yep im at the QE where R u xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Nat QE too lol xx where ya from? xx


----------



## nat4353

hehe small world - living in north shields have been for about 8 years (originally from north west ) how about u ... but hubby from here, so how do u find the QE?? have u always been with them ??  I think there all great and the unit is so personal and friendly just pray I get a positive result this time 

but to be truthful I cant really ever imagine it working again for me , so was your dd from an ivf cycle ??


----------



## nat4353

congratulations just read you got your BFP xxxxx bet your over the moon how far are you


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi Nat, 
Yeah i got   over the moon, but OTD nt till 23rd... going to ring clinic in morning.. i have done all tx with the QE and found them fantastic... i know them all really well due to how many times been to clinic... I had DD with FET thrw them yeah and they were totally great,  The new unit is great as used to be i maternity.. I think they are fab cant rate them enough.. 
We live at Birtley hun.  TBH still cant believe it cause didnt think it would for us.. DD 2nd attemp and after all these trys got   yesterday still cant believe it. 
Benn spotting slightly so will get wrong but worried.xxx 
IF YOU STICK WITH THE UNIT HUN IT WILL WORK! X


----------



## Ale40

skyline33gtst, that's fantastic!

I have just read your signature - you are a sensationally strong person. *CONGRATULATIONS*!!!

Stay there, little bean(s)! Mama's worked really hard to make a nice home for you! You totally belong to where you are!

    

Lots of      

    

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## skyline33gtst

Ale40, 
Thank you hunni, means alot xxxxx 
just read yr signuture hun. I wish you the very best of luck xxxxxx 
love danielle 
xxx


----------



## nutmegs

Hi Ladies

i have had my scan this afternoon and it is looking good my clinic just want to re scan on Friday and are looking at ET next Wednesday providing that my 3 frosties survive the thaw.

how are all of you lovely ladies

xx


----------



## birdey

hiladies, nutmegs congrats, it will be all systems go xxx

hope you are all doing ok with this roller coaster?

afm - had my bloods done today, we have et tom dreading the thaw as really scared. but clinic said my levels were low from the cyclogest pesseies so had to take extra 2 when we got home? do you think this will be ok, they said they like the hormone level to be 30 plus and mine was 28,2  but really worrying about everything now. i really need this to work, 6th time lucky but dont think i can do any more.

sorry for rant kirst x


----------



## Helen3

Hi everyone,
Just want to come on this thread as we are due to have a FET next week (28th) or later, depending on my scan this Thursday. 
x


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Hi Hannah


lots of positive vibes to you i had my donor FET on the 17th June 2nd cycle 1st ended in a miscarriage.  the clinic really have been fantastic really have.  this time though i am analyzing everything as you do, as no sore boobs but bizarre dreams i dont know just hope it works..
 for you and all on here its so hard we are all so very brave   X


----------



## firedragon

Hi All, Just joining in again. I was in a thread and it was merged and I got a bit lost. Had FET transfer (2 not great quality blasocysts) on 10 June. Test date is 25 June. Don't have any symptoms to mention. Just hoping for the best. Wishing you all the best. Jo


----------



## Bluemorpho23

Hi All

So happy to see the BFP's!! There is hope for us all.

Firedragon - good luck and don't worry about no symptoms, I know someone who got to 5 months pg without knowing it!! We all look for the symptoms but I think its too early. 

Tamsutbadger - I agree we are all so very brave, unless you go through it you have no idea. which clinic are you at? Good luck for this cycle. 

Helen3 - hello, good luck with the prep!

Birdey - don't worry you are not that far off and the levels will pick up quickly up with the extra doses I am sure. You could always ask them about injecting -  I am told it is a more guaranteed way of getting progesterone into your system. I am also 6th time lucky and it had better bl%^dy well be lucky, frankly. 

Sorry not to mention you all, but I really want to hear how you get on, sending you lots of    and    .

We had transfer on Friday, sadly one of our embies didn't survive the thaw, we still had 2 others though and had those put back. We were really unlucky as only 2% of the embies don't survive, they were all really surprised as it hardly ever happens. We were only going to put 2 back anyway but it was nice to think that we had a spare. I am 41 in Oct and not sure how many more tries we really have with my eggs, if any. 

Anyway, they said the 2 looked really good, 100% cell survival and one was even hatching as they put it back which they said was a good sign too - we got to take a pic of them too which was nice!

They tested my thyroid and my TSH was 4.1, it's supposed to be below 3.0.  So I am on a low dose of Synthroid at 25mcg, I hope that doesn't cause us issues. 

The transfer itself was the best one ever, previous times had been really uncomfortable, but they gave me a valium beforehand (standard process - I am not especially nervous!) I am not sure if it was that but it was so painless and stress free. Would recommend the valium highly!! They also have the acupuncturist come to the room before and after which was great.

Test day should be sun, so monday because the clinic is closed. Am thinking of doing pee sticks before though...DH says there is no point...but hmmm, so tempting.

Good luck all            

Love from

Morph xxxxx


----------



## birdey

Thanks ladies,
Morph - congrats on being pupo, that's fab news re ure embies - be praying it works for u. 
Ill hopefully be joining u today we setting off soon and will find out if ours survive thaw, we too only had 3 and not sure if we can cycle again as get severe ohss and money. I'm gonna check about gestone injections as few ladies said about them. Just would rather know its doing the job.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx

Kirst x


----------



## Cov Kid

Hi Everyone,

Never posted on this thread before but I planning to go for FET in August. I have twelve little snow babies but am unsure how many to use for my FET. How many SBs have you ladies had defrosted and how many survive the thaw?

Congrats to all those ladies with BFPs   and   to those with BFN,

Cov Kid x


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Thanks Morph I am at Clinica Medrano in Spain near Gibraltar they again been fantastic just having different symptoms this time mainly the boobs time will tell going to be a long 2 ww.  Good luck to us all and yr right u can't know what this is like unless U have been there.
Take care stay strong Xx


----------



## 19kaz76

I got my protocol info today, I'm on long day 21, so just waiting for AF and then will be on countdown! I hope she comes on time. It's the first time ever I've actually been willing her to make an appearance!! Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## birdey

hi ladies, just a quickie to let you know we have our 2 embies on board now, et went well and no need for any gestone, jackie said our linign was perfect and the extra did the job so im happy now. just gott a do rest and wait and see hwat happens. also both embies survived thaw so we still have one left on freezer IF needed, but this has gpt to be our time, 6th time lucky xx

hope you ladies are all well, its been quiet on here recently

kirst x


----------



## ali80

Hi ladies
It's a bit quiet round here   Guess we're all waiting for things to get going.
I am going for my dr jab on monday, I'm very lucky as it's a long acting single jab, so no nasty sniffing here  

K80 - Hope your having a lovely holiday, bet you'll be nice and relaxed and ready to start when you return  

19kaz76 - Hope af arrives on time, mine is always late when I'm willing her on!  

zbw2010 - How did the appointment go at Nurture?   When will the start date be?

Lilmisssunshine - Did your clinic get back to you regarding your drugs?  

Tracey81 - Any sign of af yet?  

Freespirit - Hi, any news on your start date yet?  

Zoey - Hi, have things moved forward for you yet?  

Rosy - Are you still waiting for af too?  

Hope everyone is eating healthily ready for the next few weeks   Anyone being super good and cut out all bad things? 
Speak soon
Ali x


----------



## Littlemittens

hi birdie,

hope you're well. that's fab news, just 2 weeks of rest and waiting now  

we also had 2 embies put back today, one was an eight that went to a four (B) an one a six that went to a three (also B).

just so glad it went well. we still have 2 frosties, but we're hoping it's our time. 

just sending you loads of         and hope the time passes quickly.


----------



## birdey

Littlemittins, that's great news well done, u too take it easy xxxx

Kirstx


----------



## Tamsutbadger

That's fab news littlemittens the long 2 Ww wait like me keep positive Xx


----------



## Littlemittens

Thanks Kirst & Tammy

 

Been driving myself insane today already   how much bed rest have you guys been recommended post transfer?

Deb


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Hi it's a nightmare I did 3 days in apartment in Spain but just moved about apartment then just gentle walks since then feel ok just tired not sleeping great with mad dreams fly Hm from Spain today transferred last Friday everyone different my clinic said 2-3 days u start getting fed up with being in don't u Xx


----------



## Laynee

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me butting in?!

Tammy, Kirst and Deb - looks like I'm at a similar stage to you - I had 2 x 8 cell (3 day) frozen embies transfered yesterday (Tues 21st) at a clinic in Norway. I then flew home straight after so no bed rest for me!

Glad to be back home, but it's gonna be a long 2ww!


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies, our clinic just say take things easy, that everyone diff, just normal don't exercise etc but what ure body needs.
I take the 2 weeks off work only because my job is stressful, physical and on feet 10 hours day. This way I feel I've done everything I can.
This 2ww will drive me mad x

Kirst x


----------



## birdey

Welcome laymee, looks like there is a few of us with same dates - great we all going through it together xxx
Kirst x


----------



## JAMACL

I know how you feel!  We had a failed attempt in March of this year.  We are now booked in for FET in July. We are excited and terrified at the same time but we have our feet firmly on the ground.  We have deliberately chosen to ignore all the STAT's as I only heard 90% success rate and of course assumed that it would work!  When it didn't it was a crushing blow.  Where are you having this done?  We are going to Valencia in Spain.


----------



## cosmicgirl

Hi can I join too, I'm due to start d/r towards the end of July with FET in August.

I read your first post zbw2010 and it sounds like we're in quite a similar position as I had a mmc last time and only have 2 frosties too. 

I've never done a FET before and just wondering if we need to eat lots of protein like on the fresh cycles or is that just for egg quality?


----------



## Laynee

Thanks Kirst! I hope you have a lot of lovely things to do these next 2 weeks - time doesn;t half drag when you're waiting for something eh!?!

I'm off to Wimbledon tomorrow which will be a lovely escape from the 2ww! Can't wait!


----------



## birdey

Laynee - wow wimbledon that's cool, hope the weather holds up for u. What a treat on the dreaded 2ww. I'm just gonna spend time with family, watch tv and accupunture. 

How is everyone else doing ?

Kirst x


----------



## Annakin

hi all
hope the waiting isnt driving people too crazy...  been watching a giant storm outside my window this evening - very dramatic.

so got confirmed today that we will do the fet on monday.  got to do a trigger shot of ovitrelle tomorrow night at 10pm.  but doc said today everything looked good

so now we have to keep our fingers crossed that they survive the thaw.... we had 7 frozen a couple of months ago in 1 bundle of 3 and 2 bundles of 2.  they are defrosting the 3 bundle so really hope they make it...

xxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Oh good luck you just had 2 donor eggs frozen transferred on Friday 2nd attempt after miscarriage.  Mine thawed 100% in tact just hope they stick now the waiting is the pits good luck Hun Xx


----------



## Annakin

thats great that they both thawed
now for the sticky bit!


----------



## millie123

woo hoo started down regulating on 19 th june day before my birthday lets hope its a good sign hoping for transfer mid to late
july i have three babes in the freezer so good luck all x


----------



## Bluemorpho23

Birdey - well done both surviving the thaw! 

Cov kid - I think it depends on what stage your embies are at, I would go with whatever your clinic suggests as they can see your embies and also know their normal thaw success rates. 

Littlemittens - my clinic gave really good advice I think. For 36 hrs post transfer you are to be in bed or on the couch, you don't need to be flat on your back but in a reclined position with your feet elevated to the level of your hips. You may bend your knees. Your head should be elevated no higher than 45 degrees. You can lie on your back or your side but not on your tummy. Keep anything hot eg heating pad or computer away from your abdomen. Have food brought to you whenever possible. You can get up to use the bathroom and shower on the day after transfer. avoid stairs if poss. After 36 hrs, just take it easy, no exercise, no lifting anything heavier than 5kg. no heat on the abdomen, no sauna/steam showers/swimming/baths. you are ok to travel home. Hope that helps..?

AFM - well I am either pg or my period is desperate to come. boobs sore - but they are terrible little liars -  had that before!! Mild pain in my abdomen and today have cried 3 times before 9 am!! once at a (lovely) email from a friend, one for michelle o'bama's speech in south africa (?) and the last one  was at a tennis player I have never heard of crynig on tv...hormones going a bit crazy I think! But then I am on estrogen patches!!

oh the joy of it all. roll on monday...

 to you all

Love
Morph xx


----------



## birdey

Bluemorpho - fingers crossed its a good sign, be thinking of u xxxx

Kirst x


----------



## 6061kirsty

hey all. Wow lots of new names on here since last time I came on, which was a while back, so you will probably not remember me   . Hope you dont mind me joining in again. I had a bit of a break and went on holiday, to Egypt , I am now back and in full swing of things. AF arrived today which meant I could start taking the climaval which I sould take for around 12 / 13 days and have a scan booked for 4th July then hopefully FET not long after that     So I am a bit behind some of you, but look forward to reading your posts.  
Still a bit unsure of the FET process so back on the learning curve and google wil become my best friend again    Has anyone else taken or had any side effects from the Climaval? today is my first day taking it, not sure what to expect.

xxx


----------



## birdey

hi ladies,
kirsty - welcome back, sorry i cant help with that drug its not one ive taken. it will go realy quickly once you start your drugs, the break and fantastic trip to eygpt will done you good. we had a year break last year and helped sorted my head out. how many snow babies do you have?

hi to everyone else, how are things?

kirst x


----------



## Laynee

Morph - you made me laugh with your crying over certain things! I too have been there weeping at politician's speeches (?) and the most ridiculous of things... Strangely though this time I have been so completely even-keeled in my emotions and craziness throughout the whole FET process. I'm now wondering whether it was never the meds, just the stress that I was going through, and that this time I am a lot less stressed, mainly because after 6 failed attempts in the past, I now realise that there isn't much hope and have perhaps lowered my expectations!?!
That said, I wouldn't be going through all this if I didn't hope that it would work!


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Morning ladies


just reading your posts we cant give up hope, one day i am sure.  just the waiting is driving me mad 7days today after transfer still over analysing symptoms or not.  keep strong good luck to you all X


----------



## jen747

Hi everyone,

Sorry...i've been quiet lately too (very unlike me!!). I had a holiday to Jamaica which was great as it gave dh and I some time to just be ourselves and relax and have fun without the pressure of tx etc. I can't remember when I have laughed so much.

Kirsty - I started AF on wednesday and am taking Progynova for 2 wks until scan on 7th July - so I'm at a similar stage to you. 

I'm really hoping that my lining will be ok at that scan as if they delay transfer for another week it will clash with a work trip that I have booked. I haven't told work this time so really could do without that stress!

I have to go to a bbq tomorrow at a friends house and am feeling a bit worried about it. This friend was one of my close friends until about 6 months ago when she told me she was pg. I haven't seen her since or spoken to her (I have sent several texts but she is always busy etc) and I'm worried it will feel awkward tomorrow. Admittedly I am hormonal at the moment (understatement!!) but I feel a bit hurt that she didn't even contact me once during my tx to see how I was doing. I know no one else really gets how icredibly difficult this process is but even still. My mum said "she probably finds it difficult, especially as she is now nearly 8 months pg" but there is a massive part of me that wants to shout "what about me" 

Right that's it - selfish rant over!! How are you all doing??  

xxx


----------



## tracey81

Hiya all 

Ali80 - no sign of af yet it should be due this wk end but no signs as yet 

I have been having horrible flushes through the day and night for the past 3 wks, is this normal? its horrible... will they delay my af?

I didn't have any flushes while going through the ivf treatment!!  the thought of having 2 do this again is awful 

Hows things going with u??


----------



## birdey

jen - i know how you feel, throughout the last 3 1/2 years pf ivf we have gone through all 3 best friends starting familys, and whilst we tx and m/c and it is very hard. i couldnt see my best friend whilst she was pg as was one week behind me then we m/c - it was too hard, i felt it would be awrkard but once you get to out of the way it does get easier. i think when you know you are just going to do tx it helps. my best mate said she felt bad, i just said i needed time and to se her in my own time. we are fine, think if they are true best friends they should be supporting you through this time.
hope it works out ok, im only on day 4 of 2ww. i dont like the progynova tabs! we didnt have scan our clinic do it by blood test but im sure you will be fine if you taking the tabs, do you have to do pesseries too?

kirst x


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Jen


or its so hard with raging hormones trying to tackle others especially when they are pregnant.  i had similar problem last august was told after 4 yrs couldnt have children.  part of me relieved to actually know other was devastated that wouldnt be able to have my own babies.  have gone through early menopause, and my little sister 24yrs old decided taht she would try for a baby at Xmas, to say it messed with my head was a understatement, i went through the will i be able to see her what if she gets pregnant straight away.  i was in such a low low place.  well 6 months on she is having tests for her fertility as they think that she may have got the same as me.  
it shows that people think its easy that they will get pregnant straight away, well it doesnt always work like that.  at the time all this was happening i was shouting out like u what about me....


good luck at the BBQ stay strong, keep the conversation very general Love Tammy X


----------



## aussieinengland

Hi everyone...  May I join?


Told yesterday that I have to use my one frozen embryo before they will do a full fresh cycle (had BFN on first cycle in 2009 - taken time out to reconnect with hubby!!).  Luck would have it, got period yesterday too so off for scan today and start Suprecur injections sunday and progynova (HRT) Monday, have another scan on the 6/7 not sure what happens after that though.  Only have the one frozen embryo so chances of it surviving the thaw is quite low I think, but a bit upbeat about it as rally want to crack on with the fresh cycle (does this sound really negative!!!!).  Looking forward to reading everyones notes.  Big Love


----------



## ali80

Hi aussieinengland - Stay positive   it only takes 1   I am using the last of my frosties, as we wanted fresh ivf again but were advised to go for fet first. We could just be saving ourselves from lots of drugs though!     

Tracey - Hope af arrives soon   My hot flushes were due to the dr from the previous fresh cycle, could this be the same for you?

Cosmicgirl - Hi, I don't eat more protein etc, but do drink pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and eat brazil nuts when building up the womb lining. Apparently it helps   my lining has always been good, so not sure if it's the nuts and juice or not!  

Jamacl - I know lots of ladies who have had successful fet's, keep believing this is THE ONE!   We're having tx at Shrewsbury

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well
Ali x


----------



## tracey81

ali80 - yeah its from the dr it's awful, how long does it take 2 get back 2 normal?? 

tracey


----------



## aussieinengland

ali80 - Thanks for your message.  Seems there are quite a lot of FET success stories.  So lets keep all our fingers crossed girlies!!

Going about this all differently from last time too and keeping everything  hush hush, not even telling my mum!!

Good luck to all..  looking forward to all the stories and info.


----------



## 6061kirsty

hey there

Kirst - I have 8 snow babies  7 made it to day 5 and one day 6 - all 14 made it to day 5 so they froze 7 and wanted to see if any made it to day 6 and only one  so lost the others 

Jen - yay, glad there is someone of same stage as me   fingerscrossed that your lining  will be ok ready for transfer   I have my scan on 4th July eeekkk hopefully we will be having fet at similar times. 

xxx


----------



## ali80

Aussie - Yeah we are keeping quiet too   only my manager knows so far 

Tracey - Mine carried on for a couple of weeks sorry   I was having about 20 a day, it was awful and then throughout the night too. Any sign of them easing?  
Ali x


----------



## Emmib

Ding dong the







finally arrived..... If it arrives in the evening does that count as day 1 or is day 1 really day 2? Anyway, I am working on the latter and so have started the Progynova this morning.

Snow babies, Mummy is coming for you soon x

Hello ladies, catch up with you all later x


----------



## birdey

Hi emma - day 1 is first morning of af - so all systems go xx

Kirst x


----------



## firedragon

Hi All, just got a BFN today : ( 

We are not reallly too surprised because the quality of the frozen blastocysts were quite poor but we were still hoping. Thought about not posting because I don't want to put a dampner on all the positive vibes people have but just in case anyone wants to commiserate too I decided to go ahead. I still haven't had my period but I guess that is because of the meds. The clinic says to expect a painful one  - great. Feeling very hormonal and dissapointed. 

Good luck to you all and hoping you will not be discouraged and that it will be your time!


----------



## birdey

Firedragon I'm so sorry u had bfn, its so hard, don't worry about posting we all here to support all outcomes. Hope u are keeping plenty of support from home. Re af mine have come normally 2 to 3 days after stopping meds but think everyone diff. Take care honey 
Kirst x


----------



## firedragon

Thanks Kirst, quite new to this so was not sure what to expect. Fingers crossed for 5th July. Jo


----------



## birdey

jo, pm me or go into chat room if you need anything, im off work at mo so am happy to lend an ear xxx

kirst x


----------



## tracey81

Ali80- yeah thats the same as me, i have them all day and night.... and theres no sign of them easing 

How late was ur af??

Tracey


----------



## Em Mac17

hey ladies, 

I have been quickly reading through and was hoping i could join in??

i had fresh IVF in dec ending in a bfn then just had 1st FET which i was really positive about only to get a bfn last week so really gutted at the moment.  on the up side i have just been given the go ahead from my clinic to start D/r injects again on 15th July so havent really got time to worry about bfn as just feeling raring to go again with next FET and as I may be very similar timing to you all wondered if i could share this with you.

I really hope you have all had a great weekend and hope to chat and get to know you all more soon

Love Em xxx


----------



## 19kaz76

Hi Em, u are starting dr 2 days after me, are u on day 21 protocol? Ur clinic have let you try again really quickly at least it doesn't give you time to dwell on ur last bfn. I'm so excited to get get going again. Are u sniffing or injecting? Fingers crossed it's 3rd time lucky for you x x


----------



## Bluemorpho23

Firedragon - so sorry to hear your news.

Just got a BFP, in shock. Hormone levels good, but had some brown spotting for the first time this pm  - it was v light and it has stopped but it has freaked me out. Still cramping but have been since last Tuesday. 
xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Wow Bluemorph that's amazing so so chuffed for u well done sticky vibes for u.  I have my blood test on Wednesday get results Thursday how many cells did yr embryos have did they do assisted hatching hope u dont mind me asking hun


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi 19Kaz76, 

thanks for message glad to find someone who will be at same time, yes i am day 21 protocol and will starting injections that day.  Are you doing injections?? I had to wait months between my fresh cycle and 1st FET so really glad that i could start again straight away this time helps me to just focus on whats coming not whats just happened.

Glad you are excited it is great as it gets that PMA going      

Em xx


----------



## lconn

Sorry to bombard you with questions. First of all congratulations.My question is was it natural or medicated. Im due to have 2 blast transferred that were frozen on day 3 so they should be blast today but i havent any meds at all not even a scrap so its total natural and because of this Im just praying lining is fine.Ive not had a blood test or scan nothing.


----------



## Tamsutbadger

I have premature ovarian failure so basically been through early menopause.  Therefore I have had to fake my body to do the stuff everyone else's does naturally.  I assume u having a natural cycle and that's why no meds for u,ask yr clinic though good luck.


----------



## jen747

Hi everyone,

Firedragon - So sorry to hear your news. Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you. This is such a difficult journey and even if you were half expecting it, I'm sure it's not easy.   Take care of yourself. xx

Bluemorpho23 - Congrats on the bfp. Hopefully the spotting is nothing - I think a lot of people get it with no probs. Are you now waiting for a scan?

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good weekend. This IVF business is so tough. I met a friend of a friend recently who was unable to conceive naturally and decided that she couldn't go thorugh IVF - she told me she though I was so brave for going through it.

I think sometimes we forget that - we are brave and strong to do this and only those who have had treatment or considered it realise just how much we put ourselves through - physically and mentally.


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Your so right Jen we are so brave and courageous doing what we do and we often forget that, no matter the outcome we are so brave x


----------



## birdey

Bluemorph congrats that's great news, was today ure otd ? Well done u must both be chuffed xxx

I'm only half way in 2ww and starting to feel its not worked, it plays with ure mind dosnt it ??

Hope everyone ok

Kirst x


----------



## Annakin

so sorry firedragon - i hope you are doing ok?  have you got someone irl who can give you plenty of hugs?  sending you lots of virutal ones.

fingers crossed for your blood test on wed tamsutbadger.  sending lots of sticky vibes

congrats on your bfp bluemorpho.  that is fabulous news! hope you are doing ok too?

we now have 2 embryos on board as both survived the thaw over the weekend and had developed into 4 and 6 cells

and now we wait.....


----------



## birdey

Annakin congrats on being pupo that's fab news xx

Kirst x


----------



## Rosy238

Hi, 
I joined this thread at the beggining hoping my FET would be around aug/sept, unfortunatly everything has gone wrong    Was due to have my minera coil removed 6 weeks ago which I have as my treatment for my endometriosis, unfortunatly its gone missing and despite 3 apts with the hospital to have it removed (not the most pleasant experience, but im used to it now!!) I still have my coil in place.  I am now booked to go in and have it removed in the first instance under general anaesthetic the way it went in, or if its too severly imbedded then by laperoscopy through my womb wall   Liverpool want a 3 month recovery period and then 2 normal AF's following this before they will allow me to have FET, Im soooooo dissapointed and feeling a lil peeved off to be honest, had worked my self up to go through it all again and now its getting further and further from reach    so will probably just pop back over the next few months as a spectator to see how your all getting on.
Good luck to everyone.  
Rosy.xxxxxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi rosy

I have not spoken to you before but have been reading everyone's stories.  I am not surprised that you are upset that is awful, the waiting is one of the worst things about this whole journey and to have it made longer is just cruel. I hope you manage to keep yourself busy with normal life and that the months fly by for you hun.    lets hope that at the end of this long wait there is a lovely bfp waiting at he end for you.

love Em xxx


----------



## 19kaz76

Rosy- sorry to hear about the delay, you must be very disappointed. Still, just think you've hot too lovely snowbabies on ice waiting for when your body is ready. Fx that the wait goes by quickly for you x x 

Em- yes  doing injections too, didn't find it too bad last time apart from the bruises! Not looking forward to the progesterone pessaries tho, they really upset my stomach! 

Only 3 more days at work and then fri morn we fly to London for coordination appointment and then back sat am. Looking forward to a night away with DH, even tho we will have to get ip at the crack of Dawn to come home. Oh well, I'd better get used to the travelling again, there's plenty more to come over next month or so


----------



## Emmib

BM - congrats on your !

Booked in for my day 12 scan 6th July......  Tick tock tick tock....


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi kaz, 

You are very inspirational  to go through all that treatment entails and with the added pressure of coming over to England for it as well. I really hope that one day very soon it will be worth all the travel and i agree with you make the most of some quality time with your DH even if it is with matchsticks in your eyes hehe.

I didnt struggle with the injections either and only bruised a little i actually got away with side effects very easily as well just a few head aches but nothing major at all.  I hope all goes well for you on Friday xx

Em xx


----------



## ali80

Rosy - Sorry you have had a setback   Hope you get things sorted and moving along again nicely very soon. Removal of your coil sounds painful...ouch! Hope it wants to come out next time!

19kaz76 - Hi, where are you traveling to/from? (sorry if you posted this already) We were going to cycle with The Lister, and live in Shropshire, the traveling bit was the scariest part   I've stuck with my clinic for one last fet first though. Have fun with dh when you stay over  

Em - Great news on starting straight away, I have done back to back fet's before too   the 2nd fet even produce a (short lived) pregnancy  

Tracy - I think it did take a while for af to show, can't remember exact time sorry   She'll come when you least expect her to     How are the flushes? Awful in this weather I bet?  

Afm - Officially started tx today   I had my dr jab,(it's a bit tender actually! It's a long lasting single jab so here comes 3 weeks of nothing!! What is everyone else doing for dr? I have heard some sniff something??
Baseline is on the 18th July.
Hope you all got to enjoy some sunshine
Ali x


----------



## 19kaz76

Ali - we're coming from Germany to hammersmith in London. It's quite nice actually to come over and be in uk for a bit, it's a good excuse for shopping


----------



## ali80

Kaz - Gosh   I thought my traveling distance was bad. Glad you get some retail therapy though  
Ali x


----------



## kfeokt

I'm finding it incredibly hard to cope with full time teaching job, 1h30 commute, early wake up 5.50 am, and preparing for Fet. Anyone else out there like me?  Started buserelin on 26th. It will be my 4th attempt at assisted conception. Last time after bfp and 8 weeks i miscarried... I'm positive and smiley, but deep down the fear knocks on the door of my heart. So wld bd great to team up with someone to knock this fear out!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Kfeokt - have merged your post with the other July Ladies - you'll get lots of support there.


      for this cycle


Mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear All,


I'm merging you with the other July thread as its getting a little confusing for those who are new and are not sure where to post.


     


For this cycle


Mini x x


----------



## birdey

hi ladies, just bookmarking where we mixed threads, wasnt sure if needed too ?

hope you ladies are all doing well, afm - well 8 days into 2ww - yuk yuk yuk

kirst x


----------



## nutmegs

hi ladies

just a quick post from me and it is a me post im sorry......

ET tomorrow providing my Embryos thaw .....im so scared  

trying to stay positive  

Xxxx


----------



## lconn

Hello girls i have a fet blast on board.test date is 8 july so fingers crossed to us all.pma is low cos i just feel it hasnt worked already.


----------



## birdey

Nutmeg and icon - be thinking of you, my positivity is not happening either, everytime I think I mite be mummy I then think what if we get another bfn. Arghhhh I hate 2ww 

Hope u doing ok xxx

Kirst x


----------



## 19kaz76

Kfeokt- hi, I'm a teacher too and preparing for FET, although I don't have the commute you do. It sounds like a nightmare. I start dr on 13th July so most of mine will be in summer. I agree it's so difficult to put on a brave face when you've constantly got in the back of your mindwhat if it doesn't work again. Just think not long til the summer hols, not long to push now!


----------



## Loulou32

Lovely ladies, I wonder if I can join your Group?   

I'm also having an FET cycle in June/July.  I'm at the BMI chelsfield and am currently half way through a medicated cycle.  I'm on my 11th day of Progynova (which has been upped to four a day).  I have got a scan tomorrow to see if my lining is thick enough to start my steroids and cyclogest, which I need to take 5 days before transfer.

I'm am also on the June/July cycle buddies, but thought it would be nice to be able to share experiences with Ladies going through FET treatment.  If you will have me that is?  

Hope to speak to you all soon.

Lou.x


----------



## birdey

Hi lou, welcome to thread. Hope ure scan goes well, have u been ok with meds so far ?
Kirst x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi all, 

loulou - welcome on here, i am new on this one to but we have just got merged with another thread so think i am prob going to be way behind everyone now as dont start D/R til 15th july so will be testing in Sept.  Good luck with the scan tomorrow hope that lining is lovely and thick    xx

birdey - you pretty much summed up how i feel too, every time you think it is gonna happen you get knocked back, i just hope that all this waiting and wanting so desperately will come good in the end after all good things come to those who wait dont they I really hope your get your bfp very soon xxxxxxx

hi to everyone else hope today is a good one 

em xxxxxx


----------



## Loulou32

Thanks Kirst for the welcome.  

Progynova not too bad at the moment, I felt really sick and dizzy the second day I took it, but from then on I have been okish.  Which really
panicked me when they upped me to four a day.    So I'm taking 2 in the morning and 2 at night, so I can sleep off any side effects.  Just feeling emotional at the moment.  But think it might be the lack of sleep because of the hot weather.

What medication are you on?.

Hiya Em, thanks for the welcome too,    I'm sure you will all get your BFP's very soon.   



Lou.x


----------



## birdey

Hi lou, I am doing medicated fet, I took buserlin, then progynova, which I'm still on 3 times daily, then cyclogest twice day - then I take steroids, heprin and asprin as have had two losses. 
I havnt found drugs too bad, bit emotional some days but hey what's unusual about that - he he x

Kirst x


----------



## Loulou32

Kirst, I'm glad you haven't had too many side effects  , as I was worried about taking Steroids and Cyclogest alongside the Progynova  

Are you meant to take them throughout the day, or can you take half in the morning, and half at night?.  Feel like I'll be rattling with all the drugs  

I see your on your 2ww, here's lots of babydust for you  

Lou.x


----------



## 6061kirsty

hey there
Just needed to touch base with you all. I am 6 days into taking the climaval in prepration to FET and feel crappy, feel like an emotional wreak, hoping its just the build up to all the ivf stuff   
hope everyone is ok 

xxx


----------



## ali80

Hey Loulou - glad things are going well for you, not long to go now   

Iconn and nutmegs - Pma goes a long way you know       You can do it!!!!!     

Kfeokt - Sounds like you are a very busy lady, and this tx lark is tough on everyone without any added pressure. Your body is so used to all the stress of the commute and work etc I'm sure you will cope just fine. Take each day at a time and make sure you take some time to relax in the evenings. We're with you all the way  

Must go, dh is shouting at me to hurry up! Ooops!
 to everyone
Ali x


----------



## Loulou32

to 6061kirsty and ali80 too...

6061kirsty - Just wanted to send you a hug to make you feel better    It's all the Medication that is making you feel emotional, I know how you feel, I have been a nightmare lately.

Ali, I hope you are well? Chat to you all tomorrow.  

Lou.x


----------



## 6061kirsty

Thank You Lou   hopefully all this will be worth it in the end     
feeling a bit better now and greatful for this site   and knowing that others are going through similar to meeeee  

kirsty x


----------



## Littlemittens

Hi girls,

Thanks for your replies Kirst, Tammy, Laynee and Bluemorph  

I've been trying to keep myself as busy as possible, so not been on. Day 7 of this torture   and have been sleeping pretty bad and crying at the drop of a hat lol 

Apart from that, I think I'm pretty upbeat considering...

Keep waking up on and off all night and feeling as if I have had the craziest dreams, but I can't remember what they are  

How are you guys?

Deb xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Debs .. I kept having erotic dreams on my 2WW .... Don't know where they came from!    


     to all on the 2WW


Mini x


----------



## Littlemittens

Hi Mini,

Nice to meet you  

Ye, it's insane....literally feel as if I'm never completely asleep all night. Mind you I get restless legs in summer anyway and drive my partner mad jumping out of bed and dancing around with foot cramps lol

Can't really focus at work either, just kinda daydreaming all day.

Maybe they are erotic and I've blocked them out cos they're shameful haha  

I'm thinking of choosing a 2ww hobby, something that needs a lot of focus and is highly addictive

Deb


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi ladies

Can I join this thread?  I am due to start d/r in the morning on day 21 of my cycle.  Cant believe it taken so long to come around.  Feeling very nervous now.  I am due to go on a hen weekend this weekend.  The girl I am sharing with knows so there is no problem with the injections but I am worried about going away from home so early on in the cycle (i didn’t take buserlin last time), hiding the fact that I am not drinking and the late nights.  We are staying in a cottage and Friday night is drinking games and Saturday is cocktail making.  I know if  I can make my own drinks in the cottage I will be fine.  I am just worried incase some brings champagne.  I did think of going and saying I am on medication but I am not too sure.  I just want to put my heart and soul into this cycle.

What would you do?

x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi lilmisssunshine, 

you are in a tricky situation I think i would be tempted to say you are on meds and you cant drink that way you can say it then you can hopefully relax a bit more once people know you wont be drinking.  Hopefully the weekend will take your mind off things, i really hope you have a good time, but try not to worry to much, just have a fab sober time xxx


----------



## 19kaz76

Littlemittens- try knitting for your 2ww hobby. When u first start u really have to concentrate. I ended up setting myself targets of how many rows I had to do. Also you could knit baby clothes for ur lo when you get ur bfp


----------



## Betty-Boo

I took up pottery ... in all honesty it was my saving grace - my little brother works at a pottery place for adults with learning difficulties and to go there every day, chill and be round people who are so giving / unconditional really helped keep me in check and not panick about symptoms (ok  in the evening I did google like mad!     )


      
To all


Mini x


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Morning ladies

So very scared have pregnancy bloods today get results tomorrow.  Well by tomorrow will have the news so hope it's pOsitive fear the worst though.  Anyway good luck to all xxx


----------



## birdey

Good luck tammy, do u do hpt too ? Be thinking of u, xxx

I been awake most of night, just couldn't sleep, had af like pains in day and keep thinking its all over. Rah hate 2ww

Hope eevryone else doing better than me this morning

Kirst x


----------



## nutmegs

hey ladies

just a quick one from me... ive just had 2 embryos put back! im very happy so just   at least one of them sticks? 

hope your all ok?

Xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Nutmegs, not spoke to you before but have been reading and just wanted to say congrats on being PUPO, I wish you a speedy 2ww and a lovely BFP at the end of it all   


Em xx


----------



## birdey

Congrats nutmeg u are now officially pupo - yay xxxxxxx

Kirst x


----------



## Loulou32

Ladies... I hope you are all well this afternoon?.

Nutmeg - Congratulations on being PUPO - I hope the 2ww goes by really quickly for you.  

Kirst - I hope you are well today? and Hopefully you can get a better nights sleep tonight.  

Tamsutbadger -   for your Blood test results tomorrow, I am sure they will be good and positive  

Em - I hope you are good today?  

lilmisssunshine - I agree that I think I would tell your friends you are on Meds, then you wont feel you have to explain every five
minutes why you are not drinking.  You don't need the added pressure Hun  

 to Mini Minx, littlemittens, 19kaz76, and any other ladies I have missed out.  

AFM, I've got another scan this evening, so will be able to report back later how things are coming along.  Take care ladies.  

Lou.x


----------



## 19kaz76

Nutmegs- congrats on being , I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you and you get a wonderful BFP! X x


----------



## Annakin

afternoon all

day 3 of 2ww and back in the office and going crazeeeee
OTD is the 11th July and its not even july yet!

19kaz76  - did you consider doing the treatment in Germany?  i live in Switzerland and we are doing in here.  i dont think we ever consdered coming back to the UK.  can i ask what made you decide to do that?

nutmeg - when is your OTD?

Tamsutbadger - thinking of you tomorrow.  i hope you get some sleep tonight!?  keep the faith until you know otherwise....

lilmisssunshine - is there anyone else on the hen who you have told about what you are going through?  might be good to ahve some moral support to help you through the weekend and to help back you up if you get any peer pressure to drink?  but i hope you can enjoy and relax a little and take your mind off things.

hello everyone else -   hoep you are doing ok


----------



## birdey

hi ladies,

feeling bit rotton today, really spaced out and bit dizzy, had quite lot of twinges etc so thinking af on way, hoping this is good signs but have feeling its all gonna be negative.

hope you lovely ladies are doing better than me x

kirst x


----------



## ali80

Hi ladies
Hope you are all well. I am so confused with who is at what stage, I know some of you but not others. Does anyone want to make a little chart?   I can't keep up!   I know freespirit started one on our thread before we merged   What do you all think?
Ali x


----------



## Loulou32

Hi Ali,
Just popping on before I go out for my Scan.  The chart idea sounds good to me.    
Will update properly later.  I hope you are all well? and big hugs to Kirst   I'm sure it's a good sign.
Lou.x


----------



## birdey

Hi ali chart sounds good idea I get confused with everyone now we merged in with other thread. How r u ?
Kirst x


----------



## Loulou32

Hey all, back from my scan and my lining is now 8.6mm, but they say they like it to be upto 10mm before I can start my Steroids and Cyclogest.  So had to have a blood test to see if my oestrogen levels are where they should be  

So looks like I'm going to be on the Progynova tablets for longer then suspected! boo!!...  

I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well tonight?  

Lou.x


----------



## Emmib

Hi girls, has anyone had any symptoms with Progynova?  I dont know if it is the tension of what is about to happen, but I have turned into a real pedantic mare!!!  One of my friends just had a BFN with her 8th cycle (her little girl was born the day before H and we met in labour ward), and I think it has thrown me a bit....


----------



## Loulou32

Hiya Emmib, Bless you hun    I have been suffering with headaches and awful mood swings, so can relate to how you are feeling.  How long are you into taking them?.

Lou.x


----------



## 19kaz76

Annakin- I work as a teacher at a forces school here and so am classed as a uk based citizen and was referred through the army medical centre back to the uk. So we are funded for 2 cycles but only in uk. Luckily Ights for medical readons are funded too and because of where we live we can get to an appointment there and back in 1 (long) day! It's quite frustrating really as there's an international fertility clinic only 30 minutes away. We had planned on only 2 cycles at hammersmith but on 1st attempt got 5 frozen blast embies, so will keep going there unt successful or embryos all gone as I can't waste them. Fingers crossed it works this time and then no more travelling. Have you lived in Switzerland long?


----------



## Emmib

Lou - only since Saturday!    I am trying to not think about the treatment, at my cons I was quite upbeat about it - it was the cons recommendation to go for it even though we havent tried FET before.  For some reason initially I felt more positive about ICSI again as I felt I knew what I was getting, and I knew that it worked for us last time without too many issues with the drugs.


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Just a brief update boobs very sore now so hope my test is positive blood test today so doctor ringing me with results tmw don't think I will sleep thanks Kirst, I will post as soon as I know very scared Xx


----------



## lconn

tamsult-good luck for tomorrow.
ali80-good idea hon a chart.
i see a few of us on 2ww.today is day 2, but have realised that my period is due on sun/mon and my test date is following friday so i guess i might not reach test date.i havent had so much as a sniff of medication so im hopeing the timing is all good.no scans no blood tests so totally dependant on my body.i need a lot of pma defo.


----------



## ali80

Tamsutbadger -               It's good news in the morning for ya! 

Iconn - Come on body!!                             Who needs drugs hey!  

Ali x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Good luck Tammy xxx


----------



## birdey

Good luck tammy xxx

Kirst x


----------



## Emmib

Good luck Tammy x


----------



## Tamsutbadger

thanks so much all for your kind words Doctor ringing at dinner so will have my world blown apart then....


----------



## Ale40

Good luck Tamsutbadger  
 

I am really busy at work, plus tonight I need to do some serious ironing pack for our one week holiday starting tomorrow (we are baggering off to Venice, yay!), but I will try my level best to stop for five minutes and log on for you!

tons of          for you and for all FET girls...

We CAN and we WILL very soon!!!!

        

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## Loulou32

Tammy for that phonecall tonight.  

Emmib - I hope you are feeling a little bit better today on the Progynova?.  Am sure you can get another BFP out of it.    I've got an awful headache and feel knackered for some reason.  So am blaming it on the meds  

Ale40 - I hope you have a fantastic holiday in Venice    Some relaxing will do you the world of good.  

 to Kirst, Em, Skyline, Iconn, and all you other lovely ladies... I hope you are all well today?.

Lou.x


----------



## nutmegs

Hello lovely ladies hope you are all well?

just a quick one from me to say fingers and toes crossed for you Tammy xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Evening ladies, 

still getting my head round where everyone is up to but good luck tammy for today      xxx

Loulou- i suffered with headaches on the meds apparently drinking plenty of water can help xxx

Ale - have a lovely holiday hun sounds fab xxxxxxx

iccon - i really hope your body is doing good things for you hun and your little embie bedding in nicely xxx

AFM - well getting my head round my BFN a week ago now, accepted that this wasnt my time and cant wait to start D/R again in 2 weeks, am going for 3rd time lucky. I hope all you lovely ladies on 2ww inspire me with lots of lovely BFP's, lots of babydust to you all   

Em xxxxxx


----------



## Littlemittens

Good luck Tammy              

Hi to everyone else, so many now...

I think the chart is a great idea, just so we can keep on top of where everyone is at. 

Wishing everyone loads of positive energy. I haven't been on much because I'm trying to pretend it's not happening lol, but i was really down the other day and even coming on and reading the posts reminded me we're not alone in this. 

Deb


----------



## birdey

hi ladies, sorry for me post, i stupidly did test this morning and was bfn, test date is not til tuesday so i know its early but have had bfp in past this early. im just so upest now i feel like  over and wont change. i know its early but i dont feel ilke its worked and i really thought that this was our time. its so so hard and i cant do anymore.

im so sorry for me post and beoing down, i hope you are all having better day

kirst x


----------



## Em Mac17

Big hugs Kirst     this is so hard but you dont need me to tell you that all can change on a test in a day never mind 4 days, i really hope your just too early for your bfp to show up, but i can understand the feeling that you have given up.  Lots of         coming your way.

love Em xxxxxx


----------



## Loulou32

Kirst - Big hugs coming your way hun  , Em is right, a test can change within a day, so try to not panic to much and wait again until Tuesday.  Harder said then done I know.  But just wanted to know that we are here for you.  

Lou.x


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Just a quick note to all to say although it didn't work this time for me am not giving up got to get through the lows take care all X


----------



## Loulou32

Oh Tammy so sorry to hear that Hun, big hugs for you    take care of yourself    You will get that BFP you deserve soon.
Lou.x


----------



## Em Mac17

So sorry tammy, take care of yourself     xx


----------



## lconn

Birdey-You are a naughty naughty girl-so naughty.Put them pee tests away till tuesday.Every embie is different so dont be testing till tuesday.This is because  they said tuesday and theirs a reason for that so not to give you false hope either way.Ohyou are so naughty  
Tammy-so sorry dreaded words i know been there over and over again.The way you feel now is down in the dumps but when you get going again the +ve energy will come flooding back.   iknow.
My test date is still a week off girls


----------



## aussieinengland

hello Ali80 and others..  could not find this thread, am a bit slow with all this merging stuff but it does make sense.  Started injections and HRT last weekend.  Next scan Wednesday, not sure what is next though.  Feel yucky and nauseous (is this normal...    )..  Looking forward to hearing how everyone is doing.


----------



## Emmib

Tammy   , so sorry x
Birdey - each pg is different, so dont get caught up on comparing to another one.  Step away from the pee sticks, and if you can wait, test on OTD.  I know its hard, I had to not have any in the house during my 2ww or I would have been all over them too.
Lou - still being a difficult mare, but being naughty & cheeky with it now, poor DH!  And using the drugs as an excuse for throwing the diet out of the window.  Convinced myself that I will have to be good from 2ww, so best be naughty now.  
Scan for me is Weds 6th, which will be day 12 of Progynova so I dont know what happens after that with FET.  Do they tell me then when ET should be?


----------



## lconn

Just had to resist temptation of buying pee sticks!!


----------



## elpis

hello everyone. havent posted in weeks- since our BFN from the fresh cycle.

just did first buserelin so we are now started on our FET schedule. feel quite relaxed about it all- probably because there isnt the same level of expectation as there was in the fresh go.

wishing everyone a fun weekend in the sun.

xx


----------



## Bluemorpho23

Hi

Apologies for the lack of responses. Although we had a BFP it has been a bit of an emotional roller coaster since then. I started spotting, and my cramping got worse then all symptoms stopped,  which freaked me out completely. Then I had a second HCG test and all was fine. The reason for posting is that you can have odd symptoms coming and going and still be pg.

There were some q's about the stage of the embryos. We transferred 2 blasts, they had both been through genetic testing, for all chromosomes and had assisted hatching. I am on full drugs! Injecting progesterone ...ouch!

Wishing you all lots of luck.             

Morph xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Morning Ladies, I hope you are all well on this fine sunny day.  

Emmib - I hope your symptoms are starting to ease a bit now Hun?. I had my final Scan yesterday and they have told me that my ET is either next Thursday or Friday, so they should be able to give you an idea at your scan.  My bloods tests for the Oestrogen came back as one of the highest they had seen.  Which apparently explains why I have been feeling dizzy and sick.  A good sign apparently with it being high.  

Bluemorpho23 - I haven't said before, as I've only been on this thread for a little while, but just wanted to send you hug   on your  

elpis - Wishing you lots of   on this FET cycle    bet your glad to get started again.

Kirst - I hope you are feeling a bit better this morning hun? and have resisted the urge to test again?  

 to Iconn - Em - aussieinengland - tammy - littlemittens and any other lovely lady I have missed out.  

Lou.x


----------



## 19kaz76

We had our coord appt yesterday and were told we have to wait another month. I did try pleading but to no avail! So I will now be starting Dr in aug, so going to join aug sept thread. I wish you all luck and lots of bfps x x


----------



## aussieinengland

Dear Lou.. Maybe that is why I feel quite nauseous too.

Not sure when I am for ET. Only one little snowbaby and I can't really remember but I think it is 6 cell. They are going for assisted hatching if it thaws. We have to have this go before we can continue with a new fresh cycle.

Good luck to everyone.

TTC 8 yrs
Me 35 DH 29
unexplained infertility
failed IVF as not enough follicles 2008
IVF 2009 BFN


----------



## Soapstar

Hi ladies, after a 8 month gap, during which I've moved countries, changed jobs, put my house up for sale, I am back on the fertility treatment rollercoaster. Hopefully this time!! Yesterday was day 1 of my natural FET cycle. I am going to Midland Fertility Services on day 12 for bloods and scan, with transfer sometime after that back over in Brussels. Are any of you on natural cycles? I'm a bit confused when I'm most likely to be ready for transfer as I am not on any kind of stimulants. My cycles are generally 34-36 days in length, so does anyone know if its when I ovulate naturally that will be the time they give me the puregon shot? I have 4 5 day blastos in the freezer, so fingers crossed they'll defrost safely. i think I'll want to put back 2 if al goes well with defrost. 
x


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Ladies,

Can I join this thread?

I am due to start DR for my first FET following a MMC from my first fresh IVF last year.

I recognise some names from the July / August Cycle Buddies thread however I would like to get to know some more ladies going through FET.

I hope you are all well and enjoying the sunny weekend 

Zoey xx


----------



## lconn

soapstar-im in to one week with a fet blast.Im doing it natural literally no meds scan or blood tests.Just due to having reg periods i had to ring clinic when got smiley face then my 3 day embryo was thawed for a couple of days longer till reached blast and put back in so fingers crossed it works.   Good luck to you also


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Zoey, 

we wont be to far apart in timing really, i am starting D/R on July 15th so sure will chat to you lots over the coming weeks   

Em xxx


----------



## Soapstar

xciting times ahead! I've a busy week at work, so hope Tues 12th fly's in. Thats the date for my baseline scans and bloods.   
good luck lconn when is your OTD?


----------



## lconn

8TH JULY BUT AF DUE MON/TUE SO WILL KNOW BY THEN


----------



## Loulou32

Morning Ladies... What a lovely sunny day out there today.    I hope everyone is good today.

Welcome to Soapstar and zbw2010 -  

My official transfer date is now Thursday at 11.30am, so am now taking 4 Progynova a day, 4 Steroids a day and 2 cyclogest! Yuck.  

Happy Monday everyone  

Lou.x


----------



## Annakin

hellooo


Lou - hope the cocktail you are taking is not making you too crazy!
lconn - fingers crossed for you....
Zoey - hello - hope the DR starts soon
19kaz76 - bye bye- take care and good luck next month
morph - hope you are hanging in there?
everyone else - hope you are all doing well!

so we are on day 8 of 2ww.... not really feeling anything this time.  thought i might have sore nipples yesterday/ today and feels like my taste buds have gone a bit wonky but I could also just be imagining things!!

but this is further than we got last time!


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Can I join....I was expecting to have FET end august, beginning of Sept but it is now the middle of July. Just waiting for AF to arrive, then I will start on progynova if my day 2 scan is ok!!

Just        that this is our time. Good luck to everyone testing. Huge    to all the BFP, and     to the BFN, I know how rotten it is, but everyone will get their BFP   

Kirsty x


----------



## aussieinengland

Hi to everyone..  


Have my Ultrasound on Wednesday after ten days of  TDS Progynova and Suprecur,  Boobs are SOOO sore and feel crampy, but I guess that is a good sign (I hope) still quite nasueous (sorry bit of a whingebucket at the mo).  Hopefully ET will not be too far away from Wednesday, not sure of protocol of anything!!!..  Only x1 snowbaby so just keeping fingers crossed...


Good luck and


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to drop in and say hello as I had a couple of message to read.

I'm working away tomorrow and Wednesday so i'm hoping to read  back a good 15 pages and do some proper personals!

I picked up my baby making tool kit from Nurture today and will be starting my jabs in 3 more sleeps!

LouLou - Congrats on being PUPO sending you lots of 

Lots of  to everyone  

Zoey xx


----------



## Emmib

Aussie - I have my scan on Wednesday too and am hoping for ET early next week - OMG!!!
Zoey - another Notts lady, we are @Care again....  Hope the drug truck managed it all in one trip?
Lou - are mega munchies another acceptable symptom?  Either way, I have them!!!   
Drifting between real world and tx world again, found myself like this last time.  How can life carry on as normal when you are going through tx?  Good job it does really, would be very overwhelming if everything revolved around tx.....
Lots of love ladies x


----------



## Jemma S

Hi

Can I join........I'm having FET later this month. Started my down reg with Buserelin 21st June and go for first scan this Friday (8th), I have only just got my period so hope will be ok to scan come Friday. All being well, I'll start with the progynova and estraderm patch on Saturday.

My first cycle of IVF/ICSI was back in April, and whilst it all seemed great, 4 high grade embryos, the two they put back just didnt stick. Question myself about everything it could possibly be, at present we have 'unexplained infertility'. The down reg on the first cycle was fine but this time round it has really affected me, I keep going hot and cold and am really snappy with my husband (god love him!!), very tempremental, hope it doesnt last too much longer.

Let's hope the two snowbabies we have will stay with us this time.

Jemma x


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi all

At work so only have time for a quick message.  Thank you for all the help with how to survive the hen weekend.  I managed to get through it.  On day 7 of d/r injections have a really sore throat and headache.  Had my first night sweat last night.  Off to see take that tonight and I want to do is sleep  x x


----------



## birdey

Hi ladies as I thought we got another bfn today, totatlly heartbroken, not sure what next step is if any now after 6 trys. Just don't know what to do or think.
Kirst x


----------



## ali80

Birdey - I'm really sorry   Sending lots of   to you. We're here when you want to chat   Gutted for you
Ali x


----------



## Rubyruby78

Aww Birdie   - so sorry to hear your news.  This is such a difficult journey we are on
xxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou32

Kirst - I'm so sorry to hear that you got a BFN, Here's a big hug for you  , not that it will with the way you are feeling at the moment, but just wanted you to know that we are all here for you.  

Littlemissunshine - I'm glad that you managed to survive the Hen weekend without much complication, Sorry to hear that you are suffering from headaches and a sore throat.  Take that should be brilliant tho! my sister offered me a free ticket to see them on Friday for some reason, but I can't go as I've got my ET on Thursday, and just want to rest up and not do anyting for a few days.   mad I know.

Welcome Jemma S -  

Emmib - Munches is good! ha ha... I can't stop eating either. Especially now I'm on 4x Prognova a day, 4x Steroids a day and 2 cyclogest.  Feel completely bloated, windy   and like a big heffa!.

Zbw2010 - I'm having my transfer on Thursday, but thanks for your Sticky Vibes in advance.    I hope you are well?  

Aussieinengland - Good Luck for your Scan on Wednesday.  

Kirst01 - Welcome onboard Hun.  

Annakin - The Drugs are making me feel a bit odd now, especially the Steroids, I suffered from Dead/heavy arms last night and couldn't get to sleep, so had to get up and take some paracetamol.  All a bit weird and annoying.    I hope the 2ww is not being too much of a drag for you?.  

Hey to Rubyruby78 and Ali80  

  to any other ladies I have missed out.  Hope you are well?  

Lou.x


----------



## Emmib

Morning Ladies
Scan went well this morning - endo of 9.6 & @3 lines and both ovaries are dormant....  Drugs working again this time!
Just waiting for the call to confirm date for ET.  I have 3x 7 cell snow babies, and in writing our thaw plan we are going for all 3 in the hope of 2 making it all the way.  I havent had FET before so I anxious about gearing myself up for thaw day for nothing to survive.  
Suppose it must be like waiting for the call from the embryologist about cell division after ICSI but I have forgotten the torment of that from last time.
DH is due to go away next week and I am wondering about what the important days are for attachment?  Harry isnt walking yet so I have no option (unless he can learn to walk by the weekend) but to be picking up him.  Obviously I can try to keep it to a minimum but do you know what the most important days are?  Will have to bully DH into working from home...
Be very different to my 2ww last time!
Lots of love and    ladies x


----------



## Loulou32

Hiya Emmib,

Just saw your post on the June/July buds and Blooms too.    So glad for you that things are going well, Your lining being 9.6 is good, and will be lovely and Comfy for your FET.  This will be my first FET too, so fingers crossed for you as well.  

I'm not sure what the most important days are, but I would definitely try and take it easy for the first couple of days.  Try not to stress to much about it though, as if you got pregnant naturally you wouldn't know so would be picking your DS up all the time anyhow.

My DD is Four, so luckily she doesn't want to be picked up so much now, but keeps me completely on my toes and running round like a mad women.  So am going to try and carry on with Life as normal as much as I can.  

Big    to all you other lovely ladies on here.  I hope you are all well today?

Lou.x


----------



## Emmib

Thanks Lou, the things we worry about eh?  I know that if it was all natural you wouldnt even know about attachment, but we know... and worry about too many things dont we?


----------



## Emmib

WOW - it really is true that a watched phone never rings when you want it to! After walking around with my phone in my hand all day - just had the call.
So we are on for Sunday, day 16 to start the wonderful sticky knicker pills (sorry







)
Tuesday, Day 18, theatre time confirmed for 
Wednesday, Day 19 , ET.
Thaw will take place the morning of transfer - so until then we are still dealing with the unknown.
Now I have typed it like that I can hear Mr Big Brother in my head.....
Must dig out my Corinne Bailey Rae CD - working on the presumption that she had some inflence at ET last time, and being suspicious just a little bit!!!


----------



## Loulou32

Emmib - Fingers crossed for you.   

Lou.x.


----------



## virgo1982

Hello lovely Ladies,

Just seeing if there is anyone out there having FET next week, my embryo's are being thawed Monday, ready for transfer of   i pray 2 blasts Friday!! So nervous, but very excited!! <3 XX

Would love to chat to ladies, in similar positions?! x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi virgo - have merged your post with the June / July thread ... Am sure you'll find lots of support on there.


      for next week.


Mini x


----------



## aussieinengland

Hi all,


Emmib, Had my scan today too.  My lining is 8 (she said it is good!!), I have one follicle which she is said is weird because I should not have it due to the drugs, but she said my body is strong doing what it should do, but it won't be a problem for ET.  My ET is booked for Tuesday, I only have one embryo I think it is a 6 cell but can't remember, I have to ring n the morning to make sure it has survived the thaw!..  


Loulou good luck for your ET on Thursday!!...   


littlemiss sunshine, I hope your symptoms are getting better!!  


Just waiting now..  more drugs and stuff...  bring on Tuesday..     that the little snowbaby survives the thaw.  








Virgo..  good luck for your thaw too..  sending lots of    and wishes


----------



## Emmib

Virgo & Aussie - nice to see I will have some friends at the same stage next week xxx


----------



## ali80

Just popping on to say, I will be reading but not posting as we are away for a long weekend.
Hope everyone is well and not having too many   side effects from the drugs.
Ali x


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hello ladies!!

Virgo - hello - long time no speak - I remember chatting to you on ICSI#1 thread back in March/April!!! I am waiting for AF to arrive (due tomorrow) and then using OPKs to monitor my cycle (no drugs).  Guessing FET will be around 24th ish July

xxxxxx


----------



## Loulou32

Ladies I am now officially on the dreaded  .  Both my blastocysts survived the thaw, so they are now safely back on board.  Here's hoping they stick this time.  

I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all well today?  

Lou.x


----------



## aussieinengland

Wow Lou, and congratulations...   


Gives hope when you hear about little snowies surviving the thaw!!


----------



## virgo1982

Ruby Ruby.. Wow how lovely to be back on the same thread  sending lots of   your way hunni,xx
LouLou.. Congrat's hun, like aussieinengland say's it gives us much hope, & i cant wait to joing you after my transfer next Fri!! 
Emmib.. Hello hunni, where are you with your FET then? XXXX

Love,   &   to all, whatever stage you may be at XXXX


----------



## Loulou32

Ahh Thanks Ladies...    It really surprised me too when they said both had survived and had started growing again
already!.  I'm glad it gives everyone hope.  Here's praying   we all get our much needed BFP's from out FET cycles.  

Lou.x


----------



## Emmib

Loulou - congrats again on being PUPO x

Virgo - ET is Wednesday for me.  I have 3 snowbabies, and have instructed Care to thaw them all.  Hopefully 2 will be good enough for ET.

Lots of love ladies x


----------



## Loulou32

Emmib for your ET on Wednesday.    How are you feeling now on the Progynova?

 to all you other lovely ladies, I hope you are all well?  

Lou.x


----------



## Emmib

Lou - still the same!  Argumentative, naughty, hungry....  The clock is ticking slowly, but that is to be expected.  Very nervous about FET, wishing right now that I should have had ICSI but that is just nerves kicking in.  DH is going away next weekend which is only 3dpt, and I really dont want him to go and it is causing huge upset here.  But me, Harry, snow baby and pup are going to stay at my Mums so she can help with Harry - still not showing any signs of walking by Wednesday (tick tock son the clock is ticking!).  

How are you?  Dried out from your wet walk this morning - you were jumping in the puddles too werent you


----------



## Loulou32

Ha ha... Yeah good idea about staying with your mum so she can help out with your ds.  My dh wanted me to stay down at my mum's for a week as well.  But I didn't think it was fair on dd as she loves going to Pre-school in the mornings and would miss it too much.  

I'm on Prognova, Steroids and Cycologest at the moment, and have too been having weird emotions and side effects.  Especially weird achy arms.  I asked about it yesterday at the transfer and they said it could be the steroids, as they give you awful water retention so the fluid could be pressing on my muscles!. Lovely eh.  
Also I have been eating like a pig, which isn't really helping either.  

Yes just about dried out, we are now having a lazy afternoon on the Sofa watching Cinderella.  

 for your FET transfer, I'm sure your going to be fine.  

Lou.x


----------



## zbw2010

Morning FET ladies!

I hope you are all well, i'm on day 3 on buserelin jabs and the headaches have already started - I think I need to drink more water! Also the supplement make me feel so sick its horrible - does anybody else get that?

*Birdey -* I'm so sorry to read about your results sending you lots and lots of  keep your chin up. This rollercoaster is so gruelling for us. You'll get you chance to be a Mommy soon i'm sure xxx

*Emmib *- Sounds like your lining is looking great! I'll be thinking and  for your snowbabies xx

*Loulou* - Fantastic news about your two snowbabies!! It gives me so much hope, i'm so nervous about mine xx

*Virgo1982* - Good luck for Monday i'll be thinking of you!  xx

*Icon *- Congratulations on you  xx

Hello to everybody else xx


----------



## virgo1982

zbw2010.. Thank you hun, so excited & nervous about next week, like you all know its the most important times in our lives!! I   my snowbabies make it through thawing, and then keep growing!! Its such a hard journey!! I hope your headaches are easing, just keep drinking plenty hunni   XX


----------



## susiemarmite

Hello - I am doing an FET cycle using donor eggs right now - with blood test on friday
feeling very low and worried - its my fourth cycle
did get pregnant last year on fresh donated eggs - but lost the baby at 8 weeks

in preparation for this cycle, i had a polyp removed and also was advised that steriods may help - I decided not to take steriods this cycle (have three more snowbabies left) but to try without, on the basis that I had had the hysteroscopy - so that was a variable change

is anyone out there on steriods?  what are the side effects?  I was very worried about the possible side effects - particularly weight gain as I am already overweight and in previous pregnancy (have a four year old, also IVF) I had pre-eclampsia and my daughter was premature - obviously weight contributes to this condition

please advise?

thanks


----------



## Betty-Boo

susie       for this cycle. I had steroids for my last Fresh DE cycle and got a BFP, unfortunately m/c at 7 weeks   .  Whether the BFP was the steriods or that I'd lost weight and was a darn sight healthy than the previous try or just down to numbers, I'm not sure.  I was on a very low dose - 10mg prednisone.  


I have everything crossed that you don't need to even think about steriods as you'll have your BFP.


  
To all on 2ww or just about to embark on the madness


Mini x


----------



## Loulou32

Morning Ladies...  

Susiemarmite - I'm currently on 20mg of Prednisone and am not having such bad side effects.  I've had a bit of heart burn and maybe more of an appetite, and some water retention.  But apart from that I think I've been ok  

I'm also on Progynova as well, and that can increase your appetite as well and make you bloated, so could be either thing really  

I've got Raised Natural Killer Cells, so if it's gonna help my blastocysts implant, then I'm happy to put up with the side effects for now.

Here's Praying   that your FET cycle goes well.  

Lou.x


----------



## Emmib

Morning ladies...

Yuch, sticky knicker pills started this morning!!!  At least I get to lie down under drs orders for 30 mins twice a day.  Second day woken up feeling sick so think the Progynova is really kicking in now.  

3 more sleeps.....


----------



## aussieinengland

Dear emmib, started my s n pills yesterday x x we are so close together. Ring clinic Monday for et time Tuesday. 

Lou lou hope you ok x thinking of you. 
Love to everyone else going through this journey with us x


----------



## Loulou32

for your transfers next week girls... have got my fingers crossed for you.   

Lou.x


----------



## Emmib

Oh Aussie, great that we are so close...  Have you had FET before?


----------



## elpis

hi everyone. due to have baseline scan on friday. everything going ok.

are there any supplements worth taking for FET? i have just been having the vit & omegas but thats it. it seems much more relaxed than the fresh cycle.

are other people having acupuncture? i did it for fresh. not sure whether or not to have it for this one.


----------



## ali80

Hi ladies
I am so useless at keeping up with you lot   Hope you are all well and looking forward to up and coming fet's.
Is anyone else still dr'ing? I am not having any symptoms at all   Feeling a bit miserable tonight but put that down to the MIL again   I'm sure last time 'things' were happening??
Anyone having transfer this week?  
Oh......Loving the new name for cyclogest, we call them bum bullets in our house  
Ali x


----------



## Emmib

Elpis - I used Zita West for my ICSI and doing the same for my FET.  Expensive I know, but it is an all in one and is varied dependent on which trimester you are when pg or preconception which I am just finishing.


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Ali80 - i'm still downregging and will be for another 9 days! I've been having headaches and have been a little teary today! Other than that i'm ok x


----------



## Emmib

Ali - me and Aussie are ET this week.....

The countdown is pretty loud now!


----------



## kfeokt

Hi ladies, I'm on day 12 of buserelin and am feeling really weak with very low blood pressure. My legs are really weak - feels Luke I'm gonna fall when I'm standing up. I had to leave work early on Friday as my hands turned blue! And I felt really weak and shaky. Rang the clinic, they said it's normal to feel so weak and tired, and they had no idea about the hands. Ive had a terrible headache all wend now, no pai  killers cld help! My scan is on thur 14th but I'm getting weaker day after day. I've had buserelin before, but it wasnt like that...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Elpis - I was told by my consultant not to waste my money on expensive supplements, the pregnancy ones from Asda / Tesco etc are just as good.


I will be taking Royal Jelly too ... 


All the best


Mini x


----------



## virgo1982

Grrr.. The clinic still haven't called & im desperate to find out how my snow babies are thawing! X


----------



## zbw2010

thinking of you Virgo! What clinic are you at ? x


----------



## jen747

Hello everyone,

Wow - there are so many of us on here now!  

I thought FET would be quicker and easier than my fresh cycle but it isn't!! This cycle is taking longer and I am really not liking the hrt tablets! 

I had a scan on Thursday but my lining isn't thick enough - it was only 5.5mm so I am now taking 4 Progynova tablets a day and going for a rescan tomorrow. When I had my fresh cycle my lining was great but I guess different drugs have a different affect on my body  

I'm hoping for transfer on 21st now (should have been tomorrow).

xx


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Jen, 

Thats sucks! I havent started the prognova yet but I will also be taking 4 a day whilst continuing with Buserelin - the things we go through! 

I'll be thinking of you and keeping eveything crossed for a nice thick lining come the 21st   

Zoey x


----------



## Ale40

Hello FET girls 

How is everyone doing? Have we got any more BUPOS and BFPs?

We came back from our holiday and Venice, and it was reaaalllly nice. I am back to work now, and megabusy, but I will pop up here later and backread your posts! 

Unfortunately I don't have quite great news on our side. I had a 3rd scan this morning, and the lining is way too thin -5.5mm... If it doesn't get flufier and thicker by Friday, our protocol will be cancelled for this cycle...  


I will explain more later...

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon Ladies.  

Jen and zbw2010 - My Lining wasn't thick enough either as I was only on 2 progynova tablets a day, but they upped me to 4 a day, and my lining increased by 2mm in 2 days.  So hang in there.    Since my Transfer last Thursday they have still kept me taking 4 a day as well as my steroids and the Cyclogest.  I wonder how long you have to be on them?  

Ale - Glad you had a lovely holiday    Sorry to hear that your lining isn't doing what it should be doing either.  Are you on the dreaded Progynova as well?.  Don't give up hope, as like me your lining could dramatically increase.  

  to all you other lovely ladies, whatever stage you are at. 

Lou.x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear all,

Would love your thoughts before I make any changes..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265536.0

Thank you

Mini x


----------



## ali80

Ale - Sorry things are not going to plan,   that things start moving along soon! Sending some lining growing vibes!  

Loulou - Hope things are going well for you  

Virgo - Hope you got some good news eventually  

Jen - Sending you lots of lining growing vibes too   Hope the extra progynova do the trick

Kfeokt - Hope you are feeling better now   sounds like your having a rough time, have you spoke to your clinic?

Emmib - What day are the embies coming out the freezer   any idea what day your fet's will be? 

Elpis - I'm just taking pregnacare vits   I will nibble on some brazil nuts when I am preparing my womb for transfer.....that's about it!  

Aussie - Did you speak to your clinic today? Is it transfer day tomorrow?  

Mini - Hi, I have read the new post from the link but it wont let me post a reply, is it me not looking properly  

Hi to Iconn, susie, Birdey and anyone else reading, cant read back any further so not sure who I have missed.
How long after starting dr did af appear? I am getting   now!!
Ali x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ali .....   silly me   have unlocked it .....


Mini x


----------



## aussieinengland

Hello my lovely FET ladies x yes lou my ET is booked for 11:30 tomorrow. Feel a bit weird about it as don't think my snowy will make it but trying to be positive x x any news Virgo? X emmib good luck for Wednesday honey x on train home at moment so will read all other posts when I am indoors x feel really bloated today stopped suprecur yesterday just on SN pills and progynova x x love and To all x x


----------



## zbw2010

Hey aussie, Ali and I were just saying how bloated we have been feeling today - my stomach is solid, very painful.

Anyways I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, I   your snowbaby is a tough cookie and makes it through to snuggy down for 9 months. x


----------



## ali80

Zbw - We're following each other on here  

Aussie - Fingers crossed honey    
Ali x


----------



## zbw2010

So it would seem  x


----------



## aussieinengland

Dear ZBW and Ali - thank you both heaps..  Just going with the bloated belly thing, also my legs feel heavy too, but think it is just that I am tired (another lovely side effect).  My DH can't come tomorrow for ET, so am driving myself to the clinic which is about forty minutes away and driving back (all being well that is and embie melts out ok)..  Have planned then to take a couple of days off..  This is my first FET, and we can't move on to a fresh cycle until we use this lonely little 6 cell!!...  




Looking forward to hearing how everyone else is going.


----------



## Emmib

Evening girls

This waiting around is going to prove very costly to my recent weight loss!!!  In waiting for the call last Wednesday for the timeline I made bread, now to keep me busy on a night wait (and a very early start to sort out the s.n. pills) I have just made a Marmalade cake!  Poor Harry cant eat all of it!!!!

I have to call tomorrow morning for my theatre time on Wednesday.  And then have to make it through waiting for the phone to call on Wednesday morning to see if my snow babies have made it through the wilderness!!

Still not quite clicked yet that its 2 days until we are back there in that theatre....  Corinne Bailey Rae is out and ready to go, she was lucky last time around, so how can I do anything else this time?


----------



## Ale40

Hello girls!

Sorry for this me, me post...

What a ride... I started to take 8mg of Progynova on 28 June; 8 days later, on wed, july 6, I came back from Venice just for the second scan, which showed very little response: The lining was just 4.5mm. My Progynova was upped to 12mg a day. Another scan was arranged for today, which showed the lining has gone up to only  5.5mm...  

My last call will be this coming Friday, 15 July. By then I will be on day 20 of Progynova, and if the linning is not at least 8mm thick, the doctor will call this cycle off... 


Has any of you had to wait for so long (three weeks)  for the lining to be thick enough? Do you have any tips? Also, has any of you taken Progynova vaginally? Does it make any difference in terms of performance compared to taken orally?


Enough of me now, I am going to backread the posts and send out personals...

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## zbw2010

Emmib, I really am thinking and   for you and your snowbabies! I love marmalade cake, send some my way


----------



## aussieinengland

Hey girlies just to let you  know that I am bowing out..  My little embie did not survive the thaw.  Day off to wallow, then back to work tomorrow.


We will go for a fresh cycle now, not sure when.  Our case is being discussed at MDM tomorrow.. . 


So much love    and kisses and wishes to you all.




XXX


----------



## zbw2010

Aussie, i'm so so sorry to hear that    

Go and do some retail therapy at lunch time and drink a massive glass of wine when you get home hun xxx

How soon before you can start a fresh cycle? xx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Aww Aussie    Big big hugs

As ZBW says go and have a large glass of vino and spoil yourslef xxxxx


----------



## ayesha bb

Aussie     sorry to hear that.


----------



## aussieinengland

Thank you so much girls...  
Yes think big glass of wine is on the cards..


Hopefully we can start fresh cycle in about two months..  will speak to my consultant towards the end of the week.


Will pop on every now and again to see how everyone is going...  Am prepared for the roller coaster..


much love 


Aussie.


----------



## Loulou32

Aussie - Soooo sorry Hun to hear your News this morning, big hugs to you   and you definitely deserve that big glass of Vino.  Here's   that your next cycle gets you that BFP that you deserve.    Take care of yourself.  

Lou.x


----------



## jen747

Aussie - so sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself. I hope your next fresh cycle goes well.  

Ale40 - snap!   - I have just had the same thing today. I was on 3 progynova tablets and had a scan last week where they said my lining was only 5.5mm  so they increased my dose to 4 tablets a day. I had a rescan today and my lining is only at 6.9mm. Now I am having to take 4 tablets and the hrt patch for a week to see if it helps. I have another scan next thurs and if my lining still isn't thick enough they will cancel my cycle.

I'm worried what this level of hrt will do to me - I am already spotty, bloated, headachey and v.v. hormonal. 

Arghhhhhhhh................why does flippin ivf have to be so tough!!!!!

Rant over. Hope everyone else is doing ok!!

xxxx


----------



## zbw2010

Hey Jen, 

I feel your pain on the symptoms as I'm the same....minus the spots however i'm sure once I start on the prognova they will come!

It will all be worth it when we have our little miracles! Sounds like your lining is making good progress though which is fantastic news!  xx


----------



## virgo1982

Aussie.. I am so so sorry hunni, sending so much love your way, its so unfair!! XX

Jen & Ale40.. I am   for you both that things improve, it's very tough this IVF!! Much love to you both xx

ali80.. Has AF arrived?!!!! xx

Love to all your other ladies,xx

For me at last so far so good, but still a long way to go yet! My snowbabies were thawed yesterday & all 5 survived! Had the call today and 4 are 4 cell, and 1 is 3 cell, just hoping that little one catchs up! Its such a hard an emotional journey this IVF and i pray for us all that this is our time xxxx P.s FET scheduled for Friday,xx


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Virgo - thats amazing that they all survived!! I'm so nervous that none of mine will to the point i'm dreaming about how many cells embyos have  

Which clinic are you with? x


----------



## virgo1982

Hello zbw210.. Im with Burton, in midlands not too far from yourself!! I know exactly what you mean, im the same, i get so nervous when my phone rings, to the point i could be sick!! .. how many snow babies do you have to thaw?!! XX


----------



## zbw2010

I only have two blasts, as the others weren't deemed good enough to freeze hence my extreme nerves! 

You did well to get so many and have them all survive...i'm jealous lol!   xx


----------



## virgo1982

Hunni.. I am still a long way off.. but i   this is it, this time!! and have lots of love & luck coming your way too xx


----------



## zbw2010

Likewise     xx


----------



## Emmib

Aussie - so sorry honey xxx


----------



## ali80

Aussie - I'm so sorry   Gentle hugs for now, and then come back fighting soon for a fresh cycle   Take care

Ale and Jen - Come on linings!!! Grow grow grow!!!  

Virgo - No af still   I wonder what's going on in there? Great news on the initial thaw,   all 5 continue dividing nicely for you  

Emmib - Good luck for tomorrow     Hope there are some strong beans for you to choose from   

Hi to everyone
Ali x


----------



## virgo1982

Emmib.. Good luck for tomorrow hun! x

Ali80.. Oh hun, its always the way,   that AF arrive's real soon,xx


----------



## claireyttc

Hello All, esp to Virgo who was on an OHSS thread with me a few months ago!

I think I posted on this thread on my first FET in June.  I had a second FET a week ago now.  Unfortunatley I have had terrible period pains for the last 2 days so I know it hasnt worked again.   This is all such a nightmare.  Feeling really down about it all today.  2 of our frosties also died straight away on a thaw last week, which we were told was very unlucky with the new vitrification technicques etc.  

Hope everybody is feeling more positive than I am.  I'm busy staring and resisting some white wine chilling in my fridge!

C x


----------



## virgo1982

Claire.. Hello my lovely, I am so sorry still holding positive thoughts for you!! Sending lots of love x can't mail much as my iPhone is being rubbish x


----------



## Emmib

Not good news from here girls - no snow babies made it through the thaw for me.  Very shocked as hadnt prepared for that as an option.  Need to be very grateful for my beautiful little boy and what I have now.  Dont know if we will be back for tx, maybe when all the dust settles we can think about it calmly.  Too angry and upset to make sensible decisions right now.

Good luck ladies - I will be lurking x


----------



## jen747

Emmib - Very sorry to hear that.   How many did you have?


----------



## virgo1982

Emmib I am so sorry to hear that! Sending lots of love xx


----------



## Ale40

*Jen * - Godd luck with the scan today Jen! Let us know how it went...


----------



## Loulou32

Morning Ladies  

Emmib - So sorry to hear that your Snow babies didn't make the thaw   sending all my love to you   try and keep strong, and focus on your lovely little one.  

Jen - I hope your scan goes well today too, and that your lining is coming on nicely  

 to all you other lovely ladies as well, I hope you are all good?  

Claire - I had my FET last week as well and am having really strong AF pains, for the last 3 days, so am dreading AF showing up any minute.  Here's praying   that she stays away for both of us.  When is your OTD?

Lou.x


----------



## claireyttc

Hi Everyone,

Emmib - really sorry to here that.  We lost two last week during the thaw and like you I hadnt really thought of that as a possibility (esp as they survived no problem the last time).  Hope you will take this time to gather all your thoughts to work out what you want to do in the future.

Lou - good to hear from someone at a similar stage.  I had a day 3 transfer on 6 July.  My OTD is next Wednesday 20th but I am having record breaking AF pain so it would be a miracle if I made it beyond the weekend before it comes on.  This is what happened the last time.  Did you have a medicated FET or natural?  This time we used an ovulation inducer (because of my long cycles due to PCOS) but apart from that it was pretty drug free compared to all the pessaries etc last time.  I had been really hopeful that a more natural approach might work for us this time.  Are you going to test early?  I didnt last time but think I will this time.

Hi Ale40, good to see you on this thread.  Hope lining is coming along nicely.

C xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Hey Claire,

I'm on a medicated cycle, as in December I only made it to 4dpt, so I'm not sure whether the Progynova or Cyclogest will stop me having a bleed or not.  But am also having awful period pains so don't think I'll last the weekend either.  I had the transfer last Thursday the 7th, so my OTD isn't until the 21st.  But at the moment I don't think I'll last much past next Tuesday   .  This waiting is driving me insane already.  

I really hope the AF pains ease off for as very soon    Then I will feel a bit more positive.  

Lou.x


----------



## jen747

Thanks for thinking of me   - my scan isn't until next Thurs....seems a long wait but at least it gives me some time for the tablets/patch to have an effect!


----------



## virgo1982

Claire & Lou .. Got everything crossed for you both, keep positive   xx


----------



## Loulou32

Thanks Virgo    I hope you are well?  

Jen - I thought I'd got that wrong    Good Luck for next Thursday, I really hope the HRT tablets and patches take effect.  I'm finding taking 4 a day is enough, so really feel for you.  

Lou.x


----------



## Ale40

*Jen* - I am glad you have a few more days for the lovely HRT drugs to work! Your lining is less than 2mm of what most the clinics want for a transfer, I am sure it will work for you

*Lou* - My linning is so lazy I am on 6 tablets of Progynova a day since 6 July... A total of 12mg of estradiol a day  and will be until tomorrow.

Afm... I am so sleepy, I feel like I am hangovered all the time. This doesn't look like the symptoms described in the Progynova's leaflet at all... Am I making up symptoms or this can be related to my getting high in Progynova?  

Babydust to all,

Alessandra


----------



## Loulou32

Hey Ale, Poor you being on such a high does of Progynova   that really sucks    I have been feeling really sleepy as well and keep feeling like I have got a hangover in the morning too.  Definitely think it's got to do with all the meds we are on.  I'm on 4 progynova a day, 4 steriods a day and 2 cyclogest.  So feel like a walking medicine cabinet at the moment.  

Have you got your scan tomorrow?   if you have    I'm sure your lining will be looking a lot better now  

Lou.x


----------



## kfeokt

Dear ladies! I'm so sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time! Im the same.. Trying really hard to get through the treatment without a break down or depression. My hubby is v v supportive, only that he doesn't have a clue about whats going on. Until yesterday, which was my 3 week of buserelin! He thought the injections were to " stretch the womb!" so that the envies can get through!!!! He is a v well educated man and really clever indeed, it just shows how much men can be in denial about our treatment! I laughed but it made me feel even more lonely. Last time 4 times when i had my treatment I told a few people about it, so I cld at least share my concerns, and i had a miscarriage. So this time decided to keep it to myself, but it's way too hard! I can't tell anyone that my pale skin and extreme fatigue and mood swings and falling hair and badly flaking nails are side effects if treatment. I was sent home from the school where I work as I nearly fainted there due to v low blood pressure, but cldnt tell anyone why... Yesterday had my scan and started 6 tablets of prigynova a day now... One thought if going thru it kills me, especially I only have 3 envies frozen, and if they don't survive that's it.... So damn hard! Looking for a buddy as well.. I was told that if I respond well to progynova fet will be on 2 wks time. Good news- the term is over today so no more 5 50am wake up fir me and 1.30h commute!!! Hurray!


----------



## virgo1982

Kfeokt.. Hun, sorry to hear your suffering  at least like you say you break up today, for a well deserved rest!! Have you always responded well to Progynova in the past?! sending love   xx

Hope everyone is well,xx


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi ladies 

I have just had my blood test results and I have down regulated so happy.  Start tablets on sun and will have a check up in two weeks to see when our embies can be thawed.  I know there is a long way still to go but can't help feelin positive x


----------



## virgo1982

lilmisssunshine.. Brilliant chick, and you should feel proud hun.. your well on your way xx


----------



## zbw2010

Evening ladies just popped by to say hello and I hope you all have a lovely weekend!

Great news lilmisssunshine! Not long now! xx


----------



## ali80

Emmib - So sorry about your frosties hun, I guess non of us can contemplate the thought of them never thawing safely   Sending you lots of   for now, maybe in the future you and dh can think about another cycle  

Kfeokt - Sounds like you deserve a rest, sorry you are feeling so rough   Great news you have started progynova now, hopefully you might feel a little better soon   Our cycles are similar, I will hopefully start progynova on monday as long as I have dr enough.

Lilmisssunshine - Great news on starting progynova too, how many are you taking? Our cycles are similar too, not long to go now  

Zbw - Hi how you doing? Any plans for the weekend?

Hi to everyone else, I have sort of lost track again   my   internet has been rubbish lately and couldn't log on at all yesterday. I promise to pay more attention  

Afm - Af arrived.....hurray, infact it has arrived and has almost vanished again   just hope it has been enough to dr me properly! I'm off for my baseline scan on Monday, so hopefully moving onto next step


----------



## zbw2010

_*Hi Ali80*_ - i'm good thanks thanks. I have my Nana up from Devon this weekend so we had a nice day in the sunshine yesterday nice lunch etc, today however its is tipping down! How are you? xx

How are all the other FET ladies today? Have any of you had blood trickle down your tummy after a buserelin shot? xx


----------



## aussieinengland

Dear ZBW2010..  blood trickling down just means you have hit a little blood vessel.  our tummies are full of them, so eventually you can hit one when injecting...  nothing to worry about you just may get a little bruise there.


Emmib I am so sorry honey..  I was really upbeat too and was shell shocked when they told me it didn't survive the thaw, for some reason you really don't connect that it won't.  You are so lucky to have your little miracle, maybe when the dust settles you can think things through, it is to early and raw right now.



Am going on to an IVF forum now as we have our nurse planning  on Tuesday.  AF arrived yesterday with a bang after stopping all meds due to our little frostie not making it on Tuesday.  I wish everyone lots of luck and   ..


----------



## karenj

hi every one, I had 2 blasts put back on thursday so im now on my 2 weeks waiting time.  My tummy feels like the painters are coming in,  anyone else on a 2 week wait


----------



## virgo1982

Karen, i had two blasts put back yesterday!! I have since had the weirdest sensation in my belly and back like a gurgling/rumble type!! 

Virgo xx


----------



## karenj

I had that friday too, and got back ache today.  I cant wait to see if its worked or not as this is my 3rd attempt.  I can do my teston day 12.  Did u have 2 frosties put back too


----------



## virgo1982

Karen.. Sure did hun, my test date is 26th?!! Whens yours?xx


----------



## Peacelilly

Hi ladies,
Mind if I join you? I have 7 embies on ice, my clinic is thawing 5 tomorrow, if they don't make it they will thaw the remaining 2 or they can be used in future FET. The first 5 were frozen straight after fertilisation and the other 2 a little later, for some reason, but these developed to 4 cell and were at the right stage, the embyologist said they were good qulaity which is encourgaing. I have never asked about grading in the past because I don't want to hang onto the thought if they aren't so good. Anyway I will be waiting patiently for my call tomorrow and expect transfer will be Monday or soon after, and then the dreaded 2ww.
Hope it works out for us all.
Peacelilly xx


----------



## virgo1982

Peacelilly.. Will be thinking of you tomorrow!! Can join me on the 2ww!! Hopefully help each other along.xx


----------



## zbw2010

*Virgo1982* - Congratulations on being PUPO!!!   I'm sending you lots of !!! xx

*Peacelily* - Hello and welcome! Sounds like you have lots of lovely snowbabies to pick from, i'll be thinking of you tomorrow.  xx

_*Aussie *_- Thanks for the reply, in all the injections i've done through both cycles i've never hit one! First time for everything I guess!

_*Ali80 *_- We ended nipping out for lunch once the weather picked up! Have you been up to much today?

_*Karenj*_ - Congratulations on being PUPO   sending lots of  your way!

I've been down regging for 10 days now and no sign of the witch.....I hope she doesn't keep me waiting again ET seems like a life time away 

How are the other PUPO ladies getting on? xx


----------



## virgo1982

Thanks you zbw, its always the way we spend so much time wishing AF wouldn't turn up & the one time we want her too, she takes bloody ages!! Try a hot water bottle on your belly, i know it helped me xx


----------



## ali80

Virgo and KarenJ - Congratulations on being pupo!     

Peacelily - Hoping that the embies thaw well tomorrow, good luck  

Aussie - Wishing you lots of luck with your upcoming fresh cycle, take care  

Zbw - We ended up painting the hall, stairs and landing, then went to dh's brothers tonight. Had a busy day even though we had planned to do nothing!   Hope lunch was nice  
Hey to everyone else   Hope you're all having good weekends
Is anyone having hot flushes while dr? I'm sure I didn't have them last time until the cycle had failed and I finished the drugs     They are getting more frequent too!!  
Ali x


----------



## elpis

hi everyone. 

just started progynova yesterday. at the baseline they found a small endometrioma but said it was ok to go ahead. anyone had anything similar?


----------



## virgo1982

Ali80.. Thanks hun, and i had terrible hot flushes, evertime i d/r, especially throughout the night!! At the min, im symptom checking everything i feel, i know i shouldn't and im driving myself mad, but somehow can't help it!! XX
Love to all you other ladies xx


----------



## ali80

Elpis - Sorry hun I can't help   Glad they are still going ahead though, they can't be too worried if they are    

Virgo - Oh glad it's not just me getting them. I can't remember getting them this early   Sorry you're going   already, think we're all going to be the same  
Ali x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Elpis, 

I dont really post on here but do read so wanted to say that I have cysts on my left ovary and with my fresh cycle they had to check it wasnt releasing hormones which would interfere with the ivf drugs, which it wasnt so they went ahead.  cycts where still there on FET so they just dont worry about them and i react correctly to all meds I have taken so i just forget about them now. So dont worry they wouldnt let you go ahead if they were to complicate things Hope this helps xx


----------



## Peacelilly

Hi and thanks for the welcomes.
Virgo the 2ww is so hard, not looking forward to it myself,drives me banannas, hang on in there, when do you test?
Zbw2010 sorry the witch is keeping you waiting, she did this to me last month, how on earth does she know? I am sure she will rear her head soon.
Ali80, sorry to hear about the hot flushes, I have no experince of this whilst down regging just get the blues and I mean blue.
Elpis, hi, the clinic obviously don't think the endometrioma  is something to stop you treatment going ahead so try not to worry, easier said than done I know.
Well the clinic have phoned, 3 out of 5 embies have thawed, they are also going to thaw the other 2 tomorrow so we can pick the best to maximise my chance of a pregnancy, so it's looking like day 3 transfer for me but will know for sure tomorrow, they have said if they all make it to 8 cell those they don't use they can re freeze but chances of this are small. Fingers crossed.
Hope you all enjoy your Sunday, Peacelilly xxx


----------



## virgo1982

Peacelilly.. Wow hun thats brilliant, and thats good that they are going to thaw the other two little ones, i am so thinking of you and your frozen babies and everything is crossed!! My test is Tues 26th! Driving myself insane already!! lol xx

Love to all ladies,x


----------



## ayesha bb

Hi Ladies,

just needed a bit of advise. my transfer is next week, i have 2 frozen blastocyst, should i go for assisted hatching? any experience? any bfps without assisted hatching on frozen blastocyst.?

rahilaxxx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend.  

Rahila - I didn't have assisted hatching for my FET (though I havent had a BFP yet).  My clinic advised that it wasnt normally necessary for people our age as the outside of the embryo is usually nice and thin and good for hatching.  I think it becomes more relevant the older you are and/or if the outside of the embryo looks thick.  Not an expert by any means but hope that helps!

LouLou - how are you getting on with the 2 ww?  Have you tested early.  I have bought a ton of pregnancy tests and my husband has declared me nuts!  I have spent the weekend trying to dodge drink related events,  which is really difficult amongst my friends and family who are all partial to a glass of vino!

Virgo - congrats on being PUPO.  I can relate to the impaitience.  Its like chinese torture all of this.

EmMac - good to see you again!  Hope all is going well.

Hello and lots of luck to everyone else.  

C xxx


----------



## zbw2010

_*Peacelily *_- ....just popped on to say i'll be thinking you and your snowbabies tomorrow


----------



## zbw2010

_*Ali *_- Sounds like you had a busy weekend! I've also had a hand full of hot flushes! I had one walking around Tesco the other day which got me all in a fluster!


----------



## tattybear

Hi,

Not been on here before, I'm normally on the jessops sub board on this forum 

Anyways, my ET is tomorrow!!! I've had 1 failed fresh IVF. This is my 1st FET with 1of my 2 frozen blastocysts. I'm just hoping whichever one they chose to thaw thaws ok! The embryologist said frozen embies have a 2 in 3 chance of thawing ok, so fingers crossed. If it fails to thaw ok she will thaw our final one. We can't afford a fresh cycle again so hope this works this time!!!!

I'm dreading the ET, it hurt alot last time


----------



## virgo1982

Tattybear.. Good luck for today hun, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Peacelilly

Afternoon,
Rahila I have no experince with frozen balsts or assisted hatching, this is also my first FET, sorry I can't offer any advice but best of luck.

Zbw2010 - thanks for the good luck, with my history I need it, when do you excet your ET will be?

Tattybear - hope your blast thawed successfully and your embie is making itself comfy

Virgo1982 - hope your hanging in there, 2ww is torture.

Update from me, the additional 2 embies thawed successfully so they now have 5 to choose from, of the 3 thawed  yesterday 2 are at 4 cell stage this morning and other 1 is at 2 cells, bit of a lazy one. They will check tomorrow morning and if there is 2 that stand out I will be having trasfer tomorrow at 3pm, if they are all similar stages they are going to push to blast and transfer will be Thursday, I expect it will be tomorrow and then let the madness commence.

Hi to everyone else

Peacelilly xx


----------



## virgo1982

Peacelilly hun.. we have been moved to another place now.. part 3!! ? am i making sense xx
Brilliant news hun, have been thinking about your little embies. praying they get growing, sending lots of love! 
and yes im officially crackers and still got 7 days to wait lol xx


----------



## tattybear

Thanks peacelily and virgo. It thawed fine, transfer went well.  Test date is 27th. Im not going to let myself be positive this time though because i did that in april and it killed my heart when it was negative, i used to do things like imagine giving birth and feeling it inside me. So this time im going try and be blaise about it all


----------



## virgo1982

Tattybear.. I know exactly what you mean hun, sending lots of love &   your way xx


----------



## ali80

Tattybear - Welcome and congratulations on being pupo   Hope your blasto bean is snuggling in  

Virgo - Half way now hun, hope you are being able to forget about things for a bit of a break      

Peacelily - Sounds like your embies are doing well   Which would you prefer, transfer tomorrow or blasts on thursday? My clinic always prefer day 3 embies after the thaw and offer for 2 to be transfered.

Zbw - Was it me or was The Apprentice a bit of an anti climax   Loved the show but the final was a bit pants 

Rahila - Not sure on assisted hatching sorry, have you made any decisions yet?  

Hi to Em mac, loulou, Claireyttc, Elpis, KarenJ and everyone else  

Afm - Had baseline scan today, and all looked quiet so bring on the progynova!!   Am feeling more excited about it all now! Hoping the hot flushes will fade away too!
Ali x


----------



## virgo1982

peacelilly.. Ignore me hun, i got this mixed up with another thread   xx

Ali80.. i am analysing every twinge, its so hard not too!! know i should stop, but just can't!! Glad you got on well today, and hope them flushe's start easing, its something i have suffered terrible with throughout, so know exactly how you have been feeling,xx


----------



## zbw2010

Ali80 - I totally agree with you! I really gutted for Helen that she lost to Tom! xx

Virgo - It can get confusing cant it hun!  xx

Tattybear - Congrats on being PUPO! Sending lots of ^stick vibes^ xx

Peacelilly - I'll be keeping you in my thoughts hun   If AF shows up by Thursday ET should be Monday 8th August... heres hoping she comes along soon! 

xx


----------



## P Babe

Hi all

Havent wrote on this yet so forgive me if I'm a bit slow.  

Had one failed fresh cycle in december and due to have one ET next Tuesday.  Starting to get nervous already


----------



## ali80

Welcome P Babe    Sorry your previous cycle was unsuccessful   Not long till transfer day now     Good luck!
Ali x


----------



## virgo1982

zbw.. what confused me most is i seen you on here too   silly me!!! 

pbabe.. nerves are only natural, hopefully we will be able to support you lots!!

Love &   to all xx


----------



## zbw2010

Good luck for Tuesday P-Babe!   

Virgo - I know what you mean, i'm on about four threads with MrsSrongman! Much quieter on hear mind! x


----------



## Rubyruby78

Morning lovelies

I have been reading but not posting  as had no news!!! AF was 10 days late (came on yesterday) and clinic thought i may have to go medicated but.....just had the call and I am staying drug free this cycle and start ovulation testing on Monday!!!! Yippeeeeeee finally I get going!!!!
RR xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## virgo1982

Brill Ruby, really pleased to hear AF has arrived!!   xx


----------



## Rubyruby78

I know Virgo about bleeding time!!!!!! (no pun intended!!!)

Finally on the road again xxxxxx


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Ruby!     Congratulations on getting going!! x


----------



## Rubyruby78

Thanks ZBW - feel like one of the gang now   xxx


----------



## ayesha bb

hi ladies,

Just a bit of advise please. I had my scan yesterday after using progynova for 7 days and my lining was 8.5mm   but my doc gave me the transfer date after 10 days (28th july). Will my lining be the same till then? I continued progynova and will start cyclogest 6 days before transfer. I thought my transfer should be after about 5-6 days of correct linning but 10 days seems bit longer to me. Any idea ladies? is it normal?

thanksxxx


----------



## virgo1982

Hello rahila

My Pre-theatre scan was 10 days before my ET, and at scan my lining was 8.9.. i didn't question it, and my ET went ahead as planned!! Hope this helps.. xx


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Rahil, if you are continuing with the prognova your lining will still incease in those couple of days. Nurture (in my experience) book you in for a couple of days after you received a scan of 8m or more (assuming its not too thick) I think between 8 - 10 is good for ET


----------



## claireyttc

Hi Ladies,
hope you are all doing well. My 2ww is coming to an end tomorrow. It's been tough and I just can't wait to get the outcome.

Virgo - hope it's not too tortourous for you!

Apologies for short post, I'm not great on my iPhone! 

C x


----------



## virgo1982

Claire sending lots of  , let us all know!! & im slowly going insane!! xx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Oooh Claire good luck    Everythings crossed for you!!

Im so not looking forward to 2ww 
xxxx


----------



## ayesha bb

thanks virgo and zbw for your reply


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Claire - I've got everything crossed for you!! xxxx


----------



## Peacelilly

Afternoon, it's a miserable one here, rain and white cloud, not sure what has happened to the summer?
Tattybear - It's so hard not to get our hopes up and it does really knock you when you don't get the outcome you so desire. My imagination ran wild during my pregnancy, full of hopes and dreams only to have it snatched away, so I am trying to be realistic but it is difficult.
Ali80 - glas you baseline scan went well, is progynova to thicken your lining? I have never had this med.
Zbw2010 - any sign of the witch, hate the way she keep you waiting, the cheek!
PBabe  - Hello and roll on Tuesday
Rubyruby78 - my AF showed up 8 days late this time whilst waiting to start this FET but I also ovulated earlier than normal, think this was due to the accupuncture mid cycle
Rahila - sorry can't offer any advice regarding your lining I am doing natural FET
Clairettc - good luck with testing tomorrow, fingers crossed!
Virgo - how you holding up? It is so hard not to analyse every twinge but honestly there is no way of knowing for sure until you test, I know this doesn't help but I had so few symptons right through the whole of my pregnancy, if I hadn't have had IVF I probably would have been like alot of the female population who don't know till x amount of weeks, hang on in there.
Well I went to the clinic for my day 3 transfer only to be told that they want to push to blast, all the embyos are looking good so we have decided to take the clinic advice and now transfer is Thursday 2pm. We have never had blasts before and although I know it is good it is also getting my hopes up and I need to be realistic. The embryologist said to me not knowing my history, you are having 1 transferred due to my age (my clinic advised 35 and under for 1 and I am just 35) and i immediately replied no 2 but because I am high risk after premature labour last year depending on the quality and if they can re freeze the others I may opt for 1, this feels like I am not optimising my chances but the risk with twins is so high that it scares me. It would be lovely to have 2 and have twins but I feel it is better to be safe than sorry, thats assuming of course it all works out. I am going to make definite decision Thursday. AAaahhh more decisions wish someone would send me a message?
Hi to anyone i have missed.
Peacelilly xxx


----------



## virgo1982

Hello Peacelilly.. In a way hun, its brilliant news as it shows they your embryo's look strong enough to make it to blast?!! Which is brilliant!!  
Will they call you tomorrow to let you know how they are doing?!! 
It is difficult, and naturally we get our hopes up.. i know exactly what you mean (i   i am pregnant) but if in normal circumstances i felt these on / off twinges, back ache i wouldn't think anything of it!! 

I am going to test Sunday i think i have spoken to dp, and he say's its ok (had to clear it with him, as he tells me off,   )
At least either outcome then, we get the day together!! 

I   for bfp's though!! & hope my Grandad up in the sky, is helping that dream happen, xx


----------



## ali80

Peacelily - Whoop whoop for blasts!   Sounds like they are still nice and strong, so fingers crossed     

Rahila - My et is 9 days after lining scan, think it's about right?   Roll on the 28th    

Virgo - Sounds like you and dh have got a plan   My dh never lets me test early!   When is otd? 

Zbw - Any sign of af yet?  

Rubyruby - Glad af has turned up, it's a good feeling isn't it....another hurdle jumped over!  
Hi to everyone else  
I'm sure there were loads of ladies on this thread before....where is everyone? Have they already tested and gone?  
Ali x


----------



## virgo1982

ali.. Its meant to be next Tues, but going to give in and test Sun, but obviously again Tues!! xxxx


----------



## zbw2010

Hey ladies, 

I'm not stopping for personals as my migraine (this is what I have according to my GP this morning thats why my arms have been numb etc) is so bad looking at the screen and typing / reading makes bring me close to vomiting, however I just wanted to drop by and say that AF finally arrived full force today!! As such me and the pupster are in bed watching DVDs! Feeling very sorry for myself with a poorly head a cramps from hell but still excited as i'll be able to move onto HRT soon!!!! Called Nurture and DR scan is booked for 7:30am on Monday 25th!! Wooooohooooooo.

Thinking of all you lovely ladies lots, i'll be back tomorrow for a proper catch up an lots of lovely personals xxxxxxx


----------



## virgo1982

zbw.. You relax my lovely, speak tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi Girls!

BFP!!!!!!    Can't believe it.  So pleased.  The level is good apparently and so we are cautiously optomistic!  FETs do work!

I know everybody says this when they get a BFP, but it was such a shock.  On the sly (and I couldnt admit it to anyone I had been doing HPTS since last Thursday and they showed up positive then).  I've been so anxious since.  My only real sympton has been a growling, rumbling stomach (and loose stools - TMI I know!) and I dont know if that has anything to do with the positive outcome or the severe anxiety about whether it was going to stay positive until today.  Either way it has been unpleasant. 

Life is a roller coaster.  2 hours after I got the result, my sister in law called to tell me she was pregnant.  She had been down regulating to start IVF and then out of the blue found out she was expecting, even though her husband had low count and she has blocked tubes.  Miracles can and do happen!

Anyway as I have pcos we are of course nervous about increased miscarriage risk and eptopics, but for now I'm going to try and stop peeing on sticks and take a deep breath and start to believe that its possible I might have a baby in 9 months time.
By the way - everyone deserves to get a BFP and I genuniely believe it can happen for all of you on this thread.

Thanks for the support.

Lots of love,

Claire


----------



## ali80

Claire -        Congratulations on your bfp, really pleased there is a fet bfp!     

Zbw -   Hope you feel better soon   Hurray for af too    

Virgo - Sunday is not far away now     
Ali x


----------



## virgo1982

Claire     Wow brilliant so pleased for you!!!! Hope the bfp's stick!!

Ali...I have had terrible day, been having pink spotting & now have terrible lower back pain just like  is coming, i think my dreams over  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nat4353

claireyttp - wow fantastic news YAY bet your over the moon a massive congratulations and yes start to enjoy this now wishing you all the best

so how soon did you test and at what point did you get your first BFP

ive been a bit of a lurker on this thread and not posted too much im now 5dp2dt of snow babies so thats about 7dpo im i right ?? OTD at clinic is a week on fri, dont have any signs or symptoms and this time round im just trying so hard to not look into things to much ( always say this in the 1st week LOL)

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## virgo1982

Nat.. If i had my ET last fri, and they were 5 day blasts, how far am i regards dpo Hope you can help,xx


----------



## nat4353

i think u would 10 days past ovulation xxx


----------



## Ale40

Hello FET buddies,

*karenj,virgo1982, Peacelilly, tattybear, nat4353 * - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!  
       Good luck for you all!

*elpis* - All the best on your protocol!  I hope your lining respond nicely to the Progynova

*Em Mac17* - many thanks for your information regarding cysts. 

*rahila* - How are you? Good luck on your transfer next week.  

*ali80* - Yay for starting Progynova! I hope all goes well 

*Jen * - I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow.   

*Rubyruby78* - Yay for starting natural FET! Let us know how things go 

Hi to everyoby else 

afm - Our cycle was called off. 

I never responded to Progynova. On our last scan my lining was 4.5mm . No way our frosties would survive that.  We'll be back at Homerton on August 5th to see what we do next. No idea if the plan is for another attempt at FET, a fresh IFV or what ... 

I really miss my frosties. I really want to bring them home this year. 

I did some online research and found there are three main reasons behind a thin lining: low estradiol levels; poor endometrial blood flow; and damage to the lining. In my case it can't be low estradiol, as I was in the maximum dosage (Progynova, 12mg) for the maximum length (21 days). I also doubt about poor blood flow, as I was on baby aspirin 0.75mg, and Clexane 40mg and both help to increase the blood flow around the lining. I am thinking I have some sort of damage in the lining. Or perhaps a mix of poor blood flow with some endometrial scarring.

I will speak about these suspicious on the appointment in August. I will ask about blood tests, and any tests to find any damage, such as hysterossalpingogram, scans, or even hysteroscopy, to remove any scarring. Has anyone here done hysteroscopy before?


----------



## elpis

would they let you do a natural cycle?


----------



## virgo1982

ale40, i am so sorry hun, sending you a big   life is so unfair my lovely, i think my dreams are going to come to a grounding hault soon also, have the worst   ever  
I am gutted, my dream appears to be over already!! Its so tough this, and my thoughts are with you!! Stay strong, lots of love Sarah xx


----------



## zbw2010

Hi ClaireTTC - Massive congratulations on your  

Morning to Ali, Virgo, Ale, Elpis, Nat, RubyRuby & Peacelilly - I hope you are all keeping positive today.

Lots of   Zoey (Off to do some work!) xx


----------



## Rubyruby78

ClaireTTC   Wow HUGE congrats - you are giving us all hope that FET works xxxxx

Ale - big hugs for you.  Have you tried acupuncture? Its supposed to help with blood flow - im having it and refelxology and praying it does some good xxx

Virgo -    it s not AF and just implantation or something.  A girl from my clinic was bleeding and thought itwas AF and tested on OTD to get BFP.  Shes now 18 weeks xxx

ZBW hope you migraine has gone adn you have an ok day at work xxx

Peace lily, Jen and Ali and everyone else hello! Hope youre all well

AFM im back with PMA today.  Had lovely refelxology last night and fell asleep!!! I still can't run cos of my bad knee so am annoyed but not letting it get to me.  Diet adn healthy eating is going well and cannot wait to start ovulation testing monday xxxxxxx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi all,

thanks for the lovely posts!

Nat - I started testing 8 days after the transfer of 2, 3 day embryos and it showed as positive with the clear blue digital tests. It said 1-2 weeks. By monday morning 12 days after transfer it said 2-3 weeks.  I think the digital ones are the best for accuracy as you can't misread them. Hope this helps.

Lots of love and luck along the Fet journey. 

C x


----------



## karenj

Hi every one,

thats great news claireyttc,  Im so happy for you.  My 2 were put back last thursday, I didnt a sneaky test today, I know way too early as my test date is next tuesday, it was a negative.  i  have been getting a few tummy pains but no bleeding.  I dont think it worked for me this time.  But will still test on my correct day.    Virgo, how you holding up, I think we got same test day.


----------



## nat4353

thanks Claire sounds very good for you the hgc must be rising xx

I tested this morning at only 8dpo ( very very early ) would be a day behind what u did and it was a BFN just with a cheapy but said picks up from 25 iu so thats as good as FR tests - just cant spend a fortune on tests just yet as have spent hundreds in the past on them LOL.

good luck karen what are we like testing so soon !!!! hope it soon turns to a nice BFP for us both - I too think its not worked but im always thing that and have thought that about every tx ive had including the one that worked so we must stay a little positive  

backache still there I usually get it about a week b4 i come on so not sure if that's looking to good - but then i do get a bad back at other times too who knows

all take care 

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karenj

Hi Nat

i agree we are mad, i think im going madder by the day, I just wish a test could be invented so that after a few days you can see if the embryo has implanted or not.  I used a clearblue test that i had from amazon.  Have you got any symptoms at all?  I had IVF last May using fresh blastocyst, but for the life of me I cant remember when I knew it had failed, I think I started bleeding but cant remember if i had AF type pains before hand.  My B()()bs arnt hurting as much today, I still have a fuzzy headhead, but nowt much else to report

Luv Karen x


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Ladies!

What are you like testing so soon! There is a reason they make you wait! 

Try not to lose heart or be too negative, I felt exactly the same last year on my 2WW and I got a BFP, also I have friends and family who have had bleeds to entire way through their pregnancies and now hav beautiful little babies!

Its very east to over analyse every little detail when we go through so much in this IVF process however keep positve and have faith!

One of my cycle buddies posted these today and I thought it was a great piece of advice

_*Back ache*_ - In the first couple of weeks of pregnancy you may experience an aching back, similar to that which frequently accompanies menstruation. After this the weight of your growing uterus can put pressure on your lower back, causing backache

*Period like cramping* - Mild stomach cramps in early pregnancy are actually very common. Usually milder than period cramps, it may feel as though there is a slight tugging or pulling in your abdomen. Cramping is caused by your uterus beginning to stretch and is usually nothing at all to worry about. If you have severe cramps, particularly on one side of your abdomen, or any bleeding with them, talk to your doctor right away.

This is the website for all of the symptoms:

http://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/pregnancy-discomforts/aches-and-pains-in-the-first-trimester/1656.html

Sending lots of love and hugs your way xxx

/links


----------



## nat4353

thanks kbw xx

karen - backache and a tiny bit of discharge !! but ive now really realised as ive had ectopics, BFPs, chemicals and BFNs that every cycle ive looked into signs and symptoms and although on some cycles ive had the same symptoms ive had completly diffrent outcomes  or diffrent symptoms but its been the same outcome.

with my DD I had mad dreams, and got very out of breath by the end of the 2ww - the same last fresh cycle but was a BFN so who knows. 

are you feeling anything at all we just got to hand in there xx

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## virgo1982

Hello Ladies.. Really what are we all like, apart from zbw.. who is very good & very focused!! xx

Karen & Nat hold out my lovelys, today is way to early to detect!! Keep focused and stay positive, i am doing lots of   for us PUPO ladies!! 

Its so damn difficult this 2ww!!!! Know exactly how you ladies are feeling, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zbw2010

...its easy to preach when you're not on the 2WW - I'll be the first one to step out of line and crumble i'm sure!! x


----------



## virgo1982

ha ha .. your advice at the min is fab though!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LouH

Hello Ladies - please can I join you?

I am Pupo again as of yesterday...2 on board so fingers crossed.

OTD Tuesday 2nd August. 

When they were frozen they were both grade 2 4 cell, on ET they were both still grade 2 one 6 cell, one 8 cell. I am injecting gestone this time again as well as adding prednisolone to the mix...who knows maybe that could just make the difference! 

One things for sure I feel in a much better place with this FET physically as not been through the whole build up jabs, GA etc...don't think my body likes being manipulated like that and maybe this will make a difference too?!

I will get on board with personals when I get to know you all a little better.

Lou xx


----------



## virgo1982

Welcome Lou

Congratulations on being  

Must agree this FET has been a lot easier both physically & emotionally!! x
I pray this thread will bring lots of BFP's xx


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Lou!

Congratulations on being PUPO - Sending lots of  your way! xx


----------



## ali80

Lou - Hi, welcome to the thread. Congratulations on being pupo, fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks  

Virgo - Sorry there is a scare from the  hang in there hun, I chat to loads of ladies who have had bleeding of all kinds so don't feel it's over just yet!  

Ale40 - So sorry that you have had your tx cancelled, it's so unfair   hoping there is something that can be fixed for next time  

Zbw - How's the head? Thanks for the posts about symptoms, I hate the constant symptom spotting   However I am not an early tester....I am a good girl    

Nat - Congratulations on being pupo, hope the next few days fly by for you     Last time we were on the same thread was back before Christmas when we shared our 2ww! How fast has this year gone!     Hope you're ok  

KarenJ - Stay positive hun, and I'll be   things are different on otd  

Rubyruby - Glad you enjoyed the reflexology, sounds great if it sent you to sleep  

Afm - Hot flushes have gone thank goodness   Nothing else happening here just waiting for the next scan. Roll on Thursday!
Ali x


----------



## ali80

Just found this in an old post of mine, thought it might help some ladies about to be pupo. If having a blast transfer everything will be 2 days ahead, so start on 2 dpt  

**this is what happens in a 3dt : 
1dpt ..Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Ali x


----------



## Peacelilly

Evening all,
Virgo - how you doing? not long till test day now hang on in there!

Nat and Karen - its way too early for either of you to be testing, I also know how hard it is to resisit, I can't talk I am an early tester but usually just a couple of days.

Zbw2010 - hope your feeling better after your migrane yesterday, I don't suffer with them but OH does occassionally and they floor him

Clairettc - great news on your BFP hope this thread is now on a roll

Ale40 - really sorry that this cycle has been cancelled, it is so disappointing happened to me earlier in the year when I got OHSS hence the FET, once you get a plan of action you will start to feel brighter

Rubyruby -  glad your PMA has resurfaced, good news you can start ov sticks on Monday, nearly there!

Ali80 - thanks for the info about embryo early journey

LouH - my otd is 1st August so we can go crazy together

Hi Elpis and to anyone else I may have missed.

So I have one little lonely blasto on board, taken the sensiible option which I feel a bit sad about but I know is the right option if I am lucky enough to acheive a pregnancy. OH and the clinic were not keen for me to go with 2 because of my history. It is s shame because of the other embies maybe only 1 is suitable to re freeze, apparently with  blastos they need to be top quality as they don't like being in the deep freeze once they have split into cells and divided, will find out if the 1 is suitable in a couple of days. One embie didn't get past 5 cell and stopped growing, however I have the best one on board and hopefully tomorrow according to the info it will hatch out of its shell Clinic success rate with blasto and under 37 is 60%which  is encouraging. So official test date is 1st August, if i don't cave, earliest I would test would be 31st though when I would be off work.

Love and sticky vibes to all

Peacelilly xxx


----------



## LouH

Thank you ladies for your welcomes

Peacelily - we will go crazy together!!! pee sticks stay away!

x


----------



## ali80

Peacelily - Really great news on being pupo   gad you all came to a decision, I'm sure it will be the right one in 9 months   Enjoy being pupo     
Ali x


----------



## zbw2010

Hey Peacelily - reading your history i'm sure you made the right decision hun.

I'll be   and thinking of you an your little embie, I'm sure s/he is getting nice and snuggy for the long haul xxxx


----------



## ayesha bb

hi ladies,  

This thread is so helpful. Just a bit of advise pls  , I have started 2 cyclogest daily from today and my ET is 7 days later on 28th, there will be no blood test whatsoever before that, how can I know that my body is absorbing progesterone? Is it normal to not to have any blood check before transfer or should I ask my clinic about it? and is everyone else on 2 cyclogest a day too? 

Best wishes and baby dusts to all lovely ladies here.


----------



## zbw2010

Hiya, I never had a blood test last time and I don't have one booked this time either. From what I can gather everybody haw between two and four depending on you last scan. I think they confirm how it's working with a final scan before scheduled ET x


----------



## tattybear

Peace lily? What did your thawed blastie look like? Mine was all shrived up and didn't even touch the edge of the shell 



Peacelilly said:


> Evening all,
> Virgo - how you doing? not long till test day now hang on in there!
> 
> Nat and Karen - its way too early for either of you to be testing, I also know how hard it is to resisit, I can't talk I am an early tester but usually just a couple of days.
> 
> Zbw2010 - hope your feeling better after your migrane yesterday, I don't suffer with them but OH does occassionally and they floor him
> 
> Clairettc - great news on your BFP hope this thread is now on a roll
> 
> Ale40 - really sorry that this cycle has been cancelled, it is so disappointing happened to me earlier in the year when I got OHSS hence the FET, once you get a plan of action you will start to feel brighter
> 
> Rubyruby - glad your PMA has resurfaced, good news you can start ov sticks on Monday, nearly there!
> 
> Ali80 - thanks for the info about embryo early journey
> 
> LouH - my otd is 1st August so we can go crazy together
> 
> Hi Elpis and to anyone else I may have missed.
> 
> So I have one little lonely blasto on board, taken the sensiible option which I feel a bit sad about but I know is the right option if I am lucky enough to acheive a pregnancy. OH and the clinic were not keen for me to go with 2 because of my history. It is s shame because of the other embies maybe only 1 is suitable to re freeze, apparently with blastos they need to be top quality as they don't like being in the deep freeze once they have split into cells and divided, will find out if the 1 is suitable in a couple of days. One embie didn't get past 5 cell and stopped growing, however I have the best one on board and hopefully tomorrow according to the info it will hatch out of its shell Clinic success rate with blasto and under 37 is 60%which is encouraging. So official test date is 1st August, if i don't cave, earliest I would test would be 31st though when I would be off work.
> 
> Love and sticky vibes to all
> 
> Peacelilly xxx


----------



## virgo1982

Peacelilly.. One blast = one miracle baba!! Congrat's on being PUPO my lovely, stay strong, i am feeling a lot more positive now, i must admit!! I have got to be really, the option of being misreable, just doesn't suit me   xxxx

rahila.. Hello hun, i didn't have no blood's .. not really sure how they knew my body was absorbing it either   , guess we just have to put our faith in the experts!!

love to all ladies,xx


----------



## jen747

Hello lovely FET ladies  

LouH - welcome to our little corner of ff and congratulations on being PUPO.

Good luck to all those who are currently on 2ww - hope you are all managing to find ways to distract yourselves and not go too   I think testing earlier can be even less reliable with FET as the embryos can take longer to implant so, hard as it is, keep going until OTD!!

Ale40 - hope you are doing ok. Thinking of you  

Rahila - my clinic doesn't do blood tests either - I was on 2 cyclogest for my fresh cycle and will also be doing 2 cyclogest (oh what joy!) this time too - although only for 6 days before ET. 

Afm - the scan yesterday showed that the high dose of hrt was worth it - my lining is now ok and I have been booked in for transfer next thursday....as long as the thaw goes ok!

xx


----------



## zbw2010

Hey Jen - Thats great news! Fingers crossed for your snowbabies!! What stage were they froze at? x


----------



## Peacelilly

Evening, Sun is shining here which is nice.
Tattybear - my blast just looked like a circle with a blob in, apparently this is normal as the blob is the mass of cells that will be the baby, don't look quite as pretty as when they are at cell stage.
Virgo - hope your right about the miracle, really could do with a bit of good luck. Glad your feeling more positive, it does come in waves though
Jen - great that your lining is ready for transfer, you will soon be joining the 2ww madness .
Hi to all you lovely ladies.
I have a cold which is not great, hope my body can rise to the challenge of becoming pregnant and also having a cold. I do recall being congested for most of my last pregnancy which is quite common, but it is way too early for it to be as a result of the transfer its probably the stress. One benefit is that after work I have needed a nap so at least it passes some time
Hope you all have a great weekend.
Peacelilly x


----------



## virgo1982

Peacelilly.. Hun it really will be sending lots of love stay positive   xx


----------



## zbw2010

Sending you a nice big  Peacelilly - sounds like you need it. Go get some rest i'm sure you embie will be just fine xx


----------



## ayesha bb

jen747 did u mean thursday 28th? My ET is on the same day too..     we will be testing at the same time.

  good luck to all those in 2ww.

Thanks for your reply ladies. I was just    about my progesterone level  . My Dr. also recommended one ovitrelle injection 3 days after transfer. Is there anyone else using it too?

thanks


----------



## jen747

Thanks ladies. 

Rahila - yes et at 12.30 on 28th!   My clinic says to test two weeks after et (different to fresh) but on my fresh cycle I started bleeding before OTD so who knows whether I will make it to testing this time.    I'm still on progynova and hrt patches for my lining and the cyclogest - nothing else. I asked about having tests done after my failed cycle and about extra progesterone and/or aspirin etc but they just put it down to bad luck and refused to do anything further. I find it so worrying that people find out after 3/4/5 cycles that there could be other underlying issues - I just don't know how many times I can put myself through all this  

Hope everyone else is doing ok and having a relaxing weekend. 

xx


----------



## ayesha bb

jen747! On my fresh cycle I also started bleeding 2 days before my OTD and was on cyclogest only.     we both make it to testing this time. I am using progynova 8mg+prednisolone20mg+cyclogest daily. I asked my doc about aspirin too but he said there was no increase in success rates after using aspirin so he stopped recommending aspirin now. He prescribed clexane after ET on my request (I dont have blood clotting disorders but my sister has it, I just wanted to be on the safe side as these things are genetically related). And for extra progesterone he recommended 1 ovitrelle inj 3 days after transfer. I had to fight with my doc to prescribe me different medications this time. I dont know whether it will gonna work or not but atleast I know I tried my best this time.

rahilaxxx


----------



## tattybear

According to many forums for those who tested a lot, all the people wjo got postives always got it to show up on a hpt by day 5. I did one on day 4 and 5 and both are negative. So ivf has failed for me again


----------



## virgo1982

Tatty bear.. Are you at your test date yet though?!! as its different for all women, just depends how much hcg hormone is released, don't give up yet my lovely xx


----------



## kangaroo

Hi Everyone - can I please join you?

I'm currently doing FET. Had ET yesterday so am PUPO! 
Got 1 day 5 blast on board and absolutely everything crossed!! Just hate the 2ww. The days go so slowly.

This is our 7th ivf so really hoping for a miracle. We did 1 fresh cycle and 4 fet at 1 clinic with 3 bfn and 2 ectopic. Decided to change clinic after that for a fresh perspective and I do think this ones more thorough, tho no success with 1st fresh cycle and just got 1 frostie. On a whole cocktail of drugs so who knows - just hoping this is our time.

test day is 4th aug.
thanks in advance for any advice/responses.

xx


----------



## ayesha bb

welcome kangaroo  , best of luck for your 2ww.


----------



## LouH

Hi Ladies,

*Rahlia / Jen747 / zbw2010* To give you my experience on extra drugs while TX, in my first cycle I got AF 8 days past ET while using 1 crinone p/day, so in my second cycle I pushed for extra progesterone support. My theory being whether it was going to work or not if the progesterone levels are not high enough to sustain the lining the embryo may not be given a chance at all...similar to thoughts I have heard where ladies have a short luteal phase. SO since TX 2 I have had Gestone injections whereby AF didn't show until the day after test day so did its job of maintaining the lining. It's an intramuscular injection in the bottom. My doc said they don't like to resort to this as the jab is quite invasive...my view is we're here because we want a baby desperately...do you think a massive needle is going to put my off if it could work!!!

Asprin support from ET is standard at my clinic although considered 'unproven' won't do any harm and could help.

On this cycle I am also on Prednisolone, at my clinic also considered unproven but my view was give me anything if it might help but def do no harm.

Its not like any of these additions are that expensive, I agree its seems to be that unless you push for it most of these things you won't get given untill 3 failed ETs??!!

My clinic don't do bloods after ET, only if test date comes and no AF but neg test. It would be nice and I wouldn't mind paying for bloods to check progesterone levels in 2ww...wonder why they don't give you that choice?!?!

ANYWAY...again thankyou for the further welcomes, 4dp3det now and not sure what to think, nothing is the best option I think!!! I've learnt over the last 2 that no point analysing everything as the drugs post ET even though an FET and not had the stuff before hand, still make you feel out of sorts!!!

*Kangaroo* - Welcome, and congrats on being PUPO!!

*Tattybear.*..only day 5, you can't take that as final AT ALL...wait until the date they gave you, normally 14 days post ET?? Big Hug and please don't be disheartened by this. xxx

Spk Soon, L xx


----------



## ayesha bb

Thanks Lou1 for sharing your experience with us. I agree with your opinion of trying different medications after a failed cycle, it really wont do any harm and might help. But sometimes it seems that the clinic and their staff are like robbot, they are just following some set standards and sometimes they dont listen to your request of trying additional medications. When I asked for prednisolone and aspirin my doc said '' you only had 1 failed cycle, you dont need them''. I was very upset. I didnt want to waste my time in more cycles to wait and see if I need them. 

lets hope this is our time. 

rahilaxx


----------



## Peacelilly

Hi ladies,
Jen747 - Try not to worry to much about underlying issues, your clinic currently only has your previous cycle to base futures on. I know it would be great to be able to pre empt problems but I would also say the fact that you have 6 frozen balsts is very encouraging, they only freeze top qulaity blasts because they are more sensitive and need to be stronger. Although your last cycle didn't work out it is no prediction of what will happen in the future.
Tattybear, so may ladies get a negative the day before OTD to get a bfp the next. 
Kangaroo - hi another lady to join the 2ww madenss, I test on the 1st.
Virgo - when do you test
Zbw2010 - thanks for the hug
Hi to everyone else.
Well my lonely embie is 8 days old & hopefully will be implanted, who knows? Went to the flicks last night to watch Bridesmaids, made we laugh quite alot and was a very good distraction if any of you want a break from knicker checking and 2ww madness for a while it did help. My cold has mostly gone which is good and hopefully my body can concetrate its efforts on making a baby. think I might test on Saturday, 2 days early but will have to check with OH.
Take care lovely FET ladies
Peacelilly x


----------



## virgo1982

Peacelilly.. knicker checking made me   i was and still am constantly..!! 

anyway the 1st of many for our thread ... i got    we are over the moon, know its early days!! But so happy 

Love to all,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zbw2010

_*MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!*_


----------



## virgo1982

Thank you zbw.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peacelilly

Oh Virgo, what brillant news, thrilled for you. 
Peacelilly x


----------



## karenj

That really is good news Virgo, I think we had ET the same time, my test date is tuesday but did one today and it was negative.  I have had headaches, and stomach ache pains, did you have any symptoms before you got a BFP


----------



## virgo1982

Thank you Karen.. I had real bad headache's & bad back!! I was convinced i wasn't .. Hold out hope my lovely, sometimes they just take a little longer to register on hpt's as it depends on how much hcg is in your blood stream!! Thinking of you xx

Thank you Peace lilly xx


----------



## karenj

Thanks Virgo, i have tried to keep positive but I thought maybe 3rd time lucky.  I really feel AF is not far away.  Last time it was fresh cycle so only had to have the pessaries and when AF started before the 2ww I knew, but this Im taking 3 HRT tabelts a day so not sure when AF will come, or if it will be when i stop taking the medication.  Was you on any meds


----------



## virgo1982

Karen.. HRT & pessaries, keep   my lovely.. thinking of you xx


----------



## ali80

Virgo - Really fantastic news, congratulations on your wonderful      

Karen - It's not over till test day! Stay positive for just a while longer hun  
Ali x


----------



## virgo1982

Thank you Ali.xxx Hope your doing well hun xx


----------



## tattybear

VIRGO-Congratulations honey, gives us all hope.

KAREN-Im in the same boat, I had my FET on Monday with a 5 day blast , my OTD is this thursday but ive done a HPT on day 4, 5 and today day 6 after transfer and all negative. Im trying to have a little bit of hope but as my fresh cycle failed I feel so negative, cant help it. Im on cyclogest and HRT tablets like you as well. I have no symptoms at all  I hope yours is positive for you


----------



## nat4353

virgo - wow fantastic news so happy for you is today otd or did u test early - wishing you all the luck in the world.

hope everyone else is doing well, my positivity is wearing thin im now 11dpo (9dp2d) really dont feel it has worked getting a few bfns the past few days dont help all on cheap sticks.

im very constipated too not been in days any suggestions ??

nat xxx


----------



## virgo1982

Tattybear & Nat

Thank you both very much.. & remain positive ladies, sending you all the luck in the world.xx

P.s Nat.. i tested early yes, my OTD is tues,x


----------



## claireyttc

Virgo!  A million congratulations! I'm so happy for you both!  Enjoy it all sinking in.  c x


----------



## tattybear

VIRGO-Did you test any other days prior to today? im on day 6 and its negative on a HPT, im tryng to figure out if there is still any hope  i googled and most people who get a positive would have by day 5 so i think ive got bad news coming


----------



## nat4353

tattybear how old were your embys when put back in ?? even if 5 days old that only makes you 11dpo so its not over yet xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tattybear

nat4353 said:


> tattybear how old were your embys when put back in ?? even if 5 days old that only makes you 11dpo so its not over yet xxxxxxxxxxx


Hey, yeah love it was a 5 day blastie. I think it was a collapsed blastie but she said it was showing signs of filling out again :/ I hope its not failed again


----------



## LouH

Virgo - Massive congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## ayesha bb

congratulations virgo, so happy for you


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Congratulations Virgo x


----------



## ayesha bb

hi lovely ladies, just wondering which passage are you using for pesseries? my clinic says its upto your choice. I am using it rectally but its making me constipated. Is there anyone using it vaginaly before transfer? 

love rahilaxxx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Again big congrats Virgo!!   

Rahila I used them vaginally on my fresh cycle as the thought of the back passge doesnt eactly thrill me!! I didnt have problems with them at all (apart from leakage  )
xxx


----------



## kangaroo

Virgo - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!! - hope you're the first of many!!
Rahila - what type of pessaries are you using? Im on utrogestan and have been told to take them vaginally but finding them very messy and really not sure if they're working. Seems like every clinic does it differently. I think with the cyclogest you can do front or back but I'd check with your clinic.
tattybear - try not to give up hope yet(know thats easier said than done!) but theres definately people on this site who've got bfn the day before otd and then got bfn. everything crossed for you.


----------



## Violet66

I'm on Utrogestan and I am taking them orally - which is so much easier/more pleasant than the other two alternatives!

On my previous two cycles I took them vaginally and my progesterone levels stayed very low - so they clearly weren't absorbing 'down there' - this time around my progesterone levels have been good and very high.


----------



## ayesha bb

I am using cyclogest.


----------



## jen747

Rahila - I'm using the horrible Cyclogest in the same way as you. They are soooo not nice ! I asked my clinic (Guys) about doing them the other way and they said not to. There seems to be alot of different opinions about that! I asked for extra Progesterone but was told no so am just doing 2 cyclogest per day. I have worried about this alot as I haven't had Progesterone levels tested but I think I just have to trust my clinic and do as they say!

Fed up with all the drugs and feel yucky....


----------



## ayesha bb

I agree jen747! I just got reply from my doc and he refused my request to order my blood test for progesterone level before ET.

I think we should trust our clinic, they know what they are doing. Just relax and stay positive    

love rahilaxxx


----------



## virgo1982

Tattybear.. Please don't give up hope just yet.. sending   xx

rahila.. I have used it both way's, i guess with the back passage there is no leakage, and with the other there is, just do what you feel comfortable with!! I don't think it makes much difference either way!! xx

Thank you too all you lovely ladies, for your messages!!! XXXX Hope &   its the start of lots of BFP's xx


----------



## zbw2010

Hey guys, 

I hope you are all ok - I havent got time to read back for personals but will come back and do some tomorrow.

I had my baseline scan today and despite something like 19 days of down regging and AF form hell  I STILL  have 11.4 mm of endometrial lining left, along with a load of follies and a 6 by 5cm cyst on my ovary. They are keeping me on DR for another week and giving me a trigger shot in the hopes of getting rid of the cyst....if its still there next week it will have to be surgically managed - GREAT


----------



## Betty-Boo

If anyone would like to be added ... please pm me your details.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.msg4569988#msg4569988

Thank you

Mini x x


----------



## ali80

Zbw - Oh no   Sorry you are not going ahead as planned hun. I'll be keeping my fingers tightly crossed things improve very soon and you can move on. Hoping those pesky cyst go away!!!     Sending lots of  

Tattybear - Things can still change so don't give up yet, I have read ladies on here testing -ve the day before otd, then +ve on otd!!      

Nat - Any luck with the toilet troubles?   I'd say try a cup of hot water with a squeeze of lemon? Stay positive too hun     Thinking of ya  

Hi to everyone else  
Ali x


----------



## kangaroo

Rahila - I've had cyclogest before transfer on another cycle and was told to take vaginally - no constipation but its messy! Think each clinic does it differently! I'm concerned about my progesterone levels too as my clinic dont test either.

Violet - thats interesting you're taking utrogestan orally and your progesterone levels are up. I was told not to take it orally as it doesnt absorb so well but thats obviously not the case with everyone. 

Does anyone know if you can have too much progesterone? Might ring my clinic tomorrow and see if they'll let me take mine orally - would be so much easier.

zbw2010 - so sorry its all going so slowly for you. Must be so frustrating. Hope this extra week is enough to settle everything down for you.

xx


----------



## Violet66

my consultant measures for progesterone before ET as he's very big on it...i realise a lot of clinics don't seem to attack much importance to it unless there's a positive pregnancy test. 

Last time around - taking utrogestan vaginally, my levels were always in the 20s - which was very poor, and I had to have booster injections during 2ww 

this time around, taking it orally, they were 184 on day of transfer.


----------



## Peacelilly

Tattybear - good luck with otd tomorrow.


----------



## tattybear

Peacelilly said:


> Tattybear - good luck with otd tomorrow.


Thank you so much peacelily, I'm ssoooo nervous. My hpt showed negative this morning as well so I sadly think I know it will be negative  I will let you know but thanks so much for thinking of me xxx how are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Peacelilly

Tattybear,
Sorry if it is a negative for you if you have tested again today, it really is so disappointing. I foolishly tested this morning and it showed negative, I really don't hold much hope of it changing before test day on Monday, I have been very upset. Stupid of me test but I feel like I just knew especially with it being a natural cycle, I now really regret having just 1 embie put back and won't be doing that again. I will probably test again Saturday and Monday but sensitive hpts should be able to pick up from around now. Not sure how I am going to cope over the next few weeks, its the anniversary of my daughters birth and death in a couple of weeks and I was being kept going by hope, feel like its all gone now.
I know its not over just yet for me but feel like I just know.
Peacelilly x


----------



## ayesha bb

Peacelilly relax its not over yet    , stay away from those sticks. I know its easier said than done but just try to stay positive    .

Tattybear thinking of you, best of luck! 

Jen747 how are you feeling today? tommorrow will be the big transfer day for both of us. I am so nervous and excited.     our blastocyst survives the thaw and become excellent quality.

love to all


----------



## jen747

Hi Rahila - I am feeling awful today - I have a cold and had a migraine last night so didn't sleep much! Despite trying not to worry..I am! I am struggling to stay positive tbh. It doesn't really feel real this time - that will probably change tomorrow though! I think the high dose of hrt and the cyclogest probably don't help!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow.   I hope it goes well for you. What time is yours? Mine is at 12.30.

xx


----------



## tattybear

Peacelily, i cant imagine what your going through in the run up to the anniversary, life is so unfair! I hope soon you have another baby in your arms xxxx

AFM-my miracle didnt happen. Its a negative again  so fed up.


----------



## ayesha bb

Tattybear so sorry to hear that    

Jen747, my clinic just called now and told me all 4 blastocysts survived the thaw and my transfer will at 9.30 am. I just want to relax and not worry but like you I am getting stressed dont know why.


----------



## ali80

Tattybear - So sorry hun, it's such an unfair journey we are on. Take some time out for you to recover and choose your next move. Sending lots of   for now     

Peacelily - Don't blame yourself sweetie or your decision on the single embie, things can still change before otd anyway       

Jen and rahila - Sending buckets of      for you both tomorrow

Zbw - How you feeling today?  

Hi to everyone else, I am off for my lining scan tomorrow to make sure I can move onto transfer next week.....eeeeeekk!!      
Ali x


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi ladies

I had my scan today to see how my lining is doing.  Slightly confused it's measuring at 7.4mm and they like like it to be above 7 so that it's good.  The nurse then said they will ring tmw with the next steps.  Does that mean they will thaw the embies tonight?  They couldnt tell me when et would Be we are thawing to blastocysts is there anyway I can roughly work out when et will be.  Feel in limbo today x


----------



## Violet66

if they start thawing today then transfer will be in the next 3 to 5 days...


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing?

Thank you for your lovely messages, I had trigger shot on Monday so hopefully I will get a bleed and the cyst sorts itself out   Have any of you had experience of this?

How are you all getting on with treatment? Are any of you due for ET soon?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ali80

Lilmisssunshine - I had lining scan today too   They are calling me tomorrow to let me know what day et will be. It should be some time the end of next week, they have to fit the fresh cycle ladies in first so their embies are not left hanging around, then the fet ladies are then end of the week. The nurses will also inform me of when to commence the cyclogest as I have to have 5 doses before the transfer. I wonder if this is what your phone call is for too? Also if you have blasto's I'm sure these are defrosted on transfer day?    Hope this helps   Let me know how you get on tomorrow  

Zbw - Hi, hope you are feeling ok   I have never heard of a trigger shot in a fet cycle, but have heard of cysts and longer dr before, I'm sure things will get moving soon  

My lining scan went well today, all looking good so transfer should be end of next week as planned. Last 2 have been on a thursday so guessing for then  

Hi to everyone else, how are you all?
Ali x


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Violet66 thank you for the advice.

Ali80 - have u had your call yet?  I got mine yesterday the et will be on Friday maybe we will be on the 2ww together.  I have to start taking cycolgesrt on sun and that works out as 5 doses before et.  The still wouldn't say when they are thawing them so maybe it is all on the same day.  We were supposed to b attending a wedding next Friday but the transfer is at the same time as the wedding.


----------



## ali80

Lilmiss - Snap.......my fet is Friday too   I have been told to start dreaded cyclogest on tuesday   strange how clinics differ isn't it! Looks like we'll be sharing the 2 ww, although if yours are blasts I'm sure you can test before me as mine will be day 3 embies  
Hi to everyone
Ali x


----------



## mrssigns

Hello Ladies

May I join you please?

I had my lining scan today (10.2mm, so all good).  My FET is Saturday 6th July.  I start Ultrogestan on Monday.

Mrs Signs


----------



## elpis

hello everyone. had lining scan on fri and everything ok- 9.4.
started cyclogest yesterday and due for the big thaw on tuesday with ET possibly on wednesday. fingers crossed.

how is everyone else getting on?


----------



## lilmisssunshine

wow thats 3 of us with 3 et next week.  What ru ladies doing during the 2ww? I have taken it off work

Mrs Signs - welcome to the group


----------



## mrssigns

Thanks Lilmiss.

I am working during the 2WW.  I only work part time and it is not stressful.  It is better for me to keep busy, otherwise I would just obsess.  What are you going to do during yours whilst you are off?

Mrs Signs


----------



## lilmisssunshine

I am going to have two weeks off at home.  On my own for the first week and dh is off with me for the second week.  Hoping the sun will be out so I can relax in the garden x


----------



## Ale40

Hello FET girls 

*mrssigns * - that's a fantastic lining, well done. I am sure your little frosties will love to grow there 

*elpis ali80* - Eak, so close to ET, fingers and all the rest crossed 

*rahila * - well done PUPO girl! 

*zbw2010* - any news on the lining? 

*Jen* - you are PUPO, by now, right? How's everything going? 

Big hello to everybody else 

Do we have many girls on the glorious 2ww??

AFM - AF arrived just 5 days after the FET was called off, and this is good (at least I think so). This coming Friday (August 5) we'll have a follow up appointment to discuss/discover why my linining never got any thick and what we can do now...

Love and a boatload of babydust,

Alessandra


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hello ladies- not posted for a while as nothing to report until now!

Rahila and Jen congrats on being PUPO  

Ale hope you can get some answers as to why you're lining didn't thicken

As I am doing natural cycle ive been ovulation monitoring at home and got a positive yesterday on day 14!! So (fingers crossed the embie survives the thaw) all being well ET is scheduled for saturday!!!

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## jen747

Hi everyone.

Ale - my lining didn't thicken with just the progynova either and I am on patches as well as the tablets. My clinic said that sometimes the body doesn't respond well to the tablets - something to do with the liver they said. There are definately other things you can try such as the patches or apparently viagra works well too. I hope they give you a better option for next time. x

RubyRuby - yay for ovulation and glad you now have a date for transfer. My clinic don't do natural I don't think. Must be nice to not be on all the drugs!

Elpis - hope the thaw goes well tomorrow and fingers crossed for et on wednesday.

Ali - good luck for friday and I am right there with you on the dreaded cyclogest - I am definately not a fan!!

Mrssigns - good luck for saturday. 

Afm - hmm...doing ok although finding it hard to have hope. Last time I didn't make it to OTD and worried the same will happen again this time. I was heartbroken last time. xx


----------



## chas_shaw

Well, just an update:

One of my two frozen blasts thawed and I had that transferred on Friday, the doctor and embryologist told me to "keep taking the pessaries" to which I replied "I've not been given any, should I have them?" (I'm lucky enough to be on NHS treatment) and the doc said that if I was doing it there with he I would deffo be taking progesterone support.

So now it's Monday, just 3 short days since the transfer and AF has arrived! I'm so utterly p**sed off and disappointed. I don't know if the pessaries would've made any difference or if we got the ovulation date wrong (which I suspect too) but I just feel like this month has been an utter waste of time and emotion.

Sorry this couldn't of been a more positive post ladies.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Chas     so sorry to read of your news.  I am surprised you weren't given progesterone.  I hope your clinic can explain their reasons to you.


I've moved your post over here as its probably better placed in here and you'll gain lots of support.


Take care


Mini x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Ladies

Chas, have you started bleeding fully?  If not why don't you see if you can get some progesterone pessaries now?  I started spotting 4 days after my last transfer and the clinic tried to stop the bleeding by increasing my medication.  It was not until I had full blown bleeding that they gave up.

Ale I am on the patches and prognova, which seems to work wonderfully.

Congratulations to all the ladies that are PUPO!!!!!!!!

Jen, i don't think it makes much difference if you are positive or negative to be honest.  I am trying to stay neatural - i think that helps with the disappointment if things don't go to plan.  Otherwise it can be all heart break city!

RubyRuby we have our FET's scheduled for the same day! 

Lilmiss, 2 weeks in the garden sounds great and it is good you have a distration on the 2nd week (that's the most difficult time I think).

I started on Prednisolone and Ultrogestan today.  Had a huge crisis of confidence taking the first steroid, but Dr Thum at the Lister has reassured me they are fine, although I may not sleep!!!!!!!!!!!

Mrs Signs


----------



## Peacelilly

hi ladies,
I have not posted for the last few days because after I tested early I got my self into a right state and thought it was all over. Well it was just that, too early, tested saturday and it is a positive, otd is today so I tested again this morning and it's still the same. Obviously this is just the beginning and I realise through experience that it is just that, but it gives me hope and I hope I can share some of that with you ladies cycling at the moment. I never thought a FET especially my single embie transfer would work but do far so good did and it can be the same for others.
Anyone wanting to test early don't do it, it was the worse thing I ever did.
To thosehaving struggles stay strong and don't give up!
Peacelilly x


----------



## jen747

Mrs Signs - thank you. I just can't seem to get excited this time. 

Peacelilly - Congratulations! It's lovely to hear stories of FET working! You have been through a lot and I really, really hope this pg goes smoothly for you.


----------



## mrssigns

Congratulations Peacelilly! Well done! 

Mrs Signs


----------



## ali80

Peacelily - Really lovely news, congratulations      Hope this is the first of many!  

Lilmiss - Not long now, I can't wait   I am having the first week off then back to work for the 2nd week. This will be the 1st 2ww that I have worked....hope it makes a change to the outcomes this time round!  

Mrssigns - Hi, welcome to the thread. Looks like there is going to be a few of us sharing the 2ww   Hopefully stopping us going to  

Jen - Hoping otd comes round quickly for you. Will you test early?  

Chas - Hi, did you have a natural fet cycle? Is that why you were not given progesterone? Hope you get some answers soon  

Rubyruby - Whoop whoop for a positive reading! Our cycles are very close too, how are you feeling about getting your embies back?

Ale - Hope you can get some answers too about what is going on with your lining, and you can get going again  

All fine here, busy at work tying up loose ends for when I am off next week. Oh forgot to say I have bought some orange pants for transfer day       Orange is the colour for fertility you know!......I'll try anything!    
Hi to everyone else reading  
Ali x


----------



## chas_shaw

Thanks everyone for your support. Yes, I was doing a natural FET cycle which is why I wasn't given any progesterone support (apparently). Last night I was still grasping at straws thinking 'perhaps it's an implantation bleed!' but I knew deep down I was deluding myself. Well, this morning I have a full on bleed.

I've tried calling the clinic this morning to let them know, but as usual I can't get hold of a nurse, they're all busy and will be for the rest of the day, even when I told the receptionist the transfer had failed. I know they must be very busy but I just feel that this FET cycle no-one there has offered me any type of support what-so-ever. They never call me back if I phone, and because I'm on NHS I really don't know if I even have a right to be annoyed with them for being so unhelpful this cycle.

Anyway, on a lighter note because I'm now trying to pick myself up and be positive about the future again...

...Congratulations Peacelily!   That really is wonderful news! Stories like that give me hope! x


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi Ladies

Mrssigns and Ai - hurray for getting our frosties back - are you both having one or 2? Ive opted for 1 and   it survives the thaw.  Does anyone know how long it takes to thaw a blast??As I did a natural cycle im not sure i'll get pessaries either!!!

Peacelily CONGRATS!!! You've reassured me that im doing the right thing in SET.

Hi everyone else  

Ive also reaslied that im one day into the 2ww today despite not doing anything yet!! So OTD should be 2 weeks today as long as all goes to plan xxxx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Oh Chas im so so sorry   xxxx


----------



## elpis

hello everyone. ET booked for tomorrow as all 3 survived the thaw. some cell loss but they seemed happy enough. 
relaxing in the garden for the rest of the day!!


----------



## gigimcg11

Hi everyone
this is my first IVF and first time here!
We had ICSI treatment and they retrieved 14 eggs, 12 suitable for fertilization and 11 took! 11 where thawed for FET last monday and last wed 1 grade 1 embryo was transfered! Had a letter this morning to say the remaining embryos even the 8cell good quality embryo was re frozen! Really upset as they are strict with the 1 embryo transfer under 37 and im only 4weeks away so feel that the good quality embryo has been wasted!! Test next tu (9th Aug)
Any hope out there girls?


----------



## LouH

BFN for us today.


----------



## mrssigns

Hello to everyone.  

Really sorry LouH.

Chas, what a nightmare.  This process is hard enough without all the hassle you have had.

Welcome Gigncg.  I am remaining neutral - neither negative or positive.  The reality is that it will either work or it won't! (I know i am stating the obvious).  All I can do is my best and wait and see. Your embryos sound wonderfully strong.

Elpis are you having all 3 put back in?  I will go for 2 if all goes well.

Ali, I like the idea of the orange pants!  Yep anything is worth a go.

Yesterday I brought an applicator to use with the pessaries and it is great, much easier to use and i find (sorry for to much information) that there is much less leakage.  Maybe because i can now put the pessary higher up.

Mrs Signs


----------



## elpis

orange pants sound like a brilliant idea.

we will find out tomorrow which are the best 2 to put back. they insisted on only putting one back for the fresh cycle but definitely want to go for 2 this time. 

are you all doing the pineapple juice and brazil nuts thing?


----------



## Peacelilly

Evening
Chas-shaw - so sorry you are feeling unsupported by your clinic, this process is hard enough. I did not have any progesterone support with natural FET my understanding is that your body produces it naturally if yo haven't gone through EC process. Stay strong and hope you can start to think about future plans, I have always found it helps for me.

Ali80 - I have always worked during my 2ww, usually take just a couple of days to get over EC and then straight back in, helps distract the mind and your embie is safe inside you anyhow.

Rubyruby - my clinc phoned around 11am on the day of thaw to let me know how many survived, hope this helps, don't think it takes long. 

Jen747 - its hard to stay positive and excited after a failed cycle but don't worry about the magical PMA, I believe yes be hopeful when you can but I think it is just an added pressure we put on ourselfs to be positive when we can't always be. I cried bucket loads during this and my last 2ww cycle and it had no impact on the result. Have you tried accupuncture or any other therapy, it can really help with anxiety and I intend to continue mine throughout this pregnancy for as long as it lasts at least.

Elpis - I drank a small glass of pineapple juice everyday, not sure if it helps in anyway but it can't do any harm, 1 of your 5 a day after all. Good luck with ET tomorrow.

gigimcg11 - I only had 1 embie transferred and just tested positive although it is still very early days.

LouH - really sorry,  I hope things work out for you in the future.

Sorry if I have missed anyone 

goodnight 

Peacelilly xx


----------



## ali80

LouH - Really sorry hun, it's a horrible feeling isn't it. Take some time for yourself to make sure you come out the other end fighting    

Elpis - I have been nibbling the occasional brazil nut and daily small glass of the juice, don't particularly like either but have always done both on previous fet's. Sending a million   for tomorrow. Can't wait to hear your news    

Mrssigns - Oooooh, where did you get your applicator from? I read on here about someone making one form a plastic tampon applicator  

Gigi - It's so pants when you have to miss the cut off date by that much   fingers crossed tightly it wont matter and your little bean is already made itself at home  

Ruby - Haha you have started the 2ww and nothing has happened yet! You've got a nice little head start on us there!   I am having 2 transfered again (same as the last 2 fet's) my clinic do day 3 frostie transfer and always offer 2   

Chas - Hope you get to speak to someone soon  
Hi to everyone else, I've had a lovely day bowling with 12 children with work, and then just been to the pub for tea  
Ali x


----------



## gigimcg11

Hi everyone thanks for you replies, im still trying to figure out how to use this site! 
Had some twinges and pains down my right side last night and this morning, im hoping this could be implanting pain?? HAs anyone else had this? Roll on Aug 9th!
Good luck everyone with you transfers! x


----------



## mrssigns

Ali I brought it at Boots for £1.25! It's great. I thought that was a useful piece of information to share- obviously not under normal circumstances.

Mrs Signs


----------



## ali80

Gigi - I had twinges and pains throughout both 2ww   one was bfn the other bfp so I can't say if they are good or not sorry   Hope you are feeling ok so far  

Mrssigns - Ooooh great, does it have a specific name? What 'area' is it in?
Hope everyone is ok and not too hot and bothered  
Our 4 embies have been taken out of the deep freeze and are hopefully getting busy tonight         we have a remaining cleavage stage embie in case we need it on friday
Ali x


----------



## mrssigns

Ali

I asked the pharmacist if they had a vaginal applicator and they gave me an Ortho Vaginal Applicator.

I have my fingers crossed for your frosties.  Keep us updated.

Gigi not sure about the twinges.

Mrs Signs


----------



## kfeokt

Hi ladies,
I've tried to post here before, but found it hard to keep up! Today is the end of the 1st w of 2ww, and I'm keeping my chin up- but I'm Aldo really scared of the repeat of last years scenario when I had a BFP and the miscarriage followed 7 wks later... They put 2 embies. I'm on nhs and they said it's the last try we have, as the 1st one failed we were given an opportunity to have fet on nhs. CAnt really afford private, so I'm sitting here hoping the embies stick in! Plus progynova and cyclogest are making me a moody cow! And my fertility illiterate husband decided yesterday that I have a delay from my previous cycle- so I must be pg! It infuriated me so much! Sometimes it feels that they don't just have a clue, but they don't care! Sorry!


----------



## broomie

Hello ladies can I join you I had my FET yesterday so 1 embie on board.

Big hug kfeokt I'm sure your husband does care I think they can just feel a bit helpless at times like these. Mine says he found our fresh cycle easier as he was more involved I have certainly found FET a much lonelier experience!

Will try and catch up on all your news as I lie here with my feet up x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi ladies

I hope everyone is coping ok today.

Welcome Broomie and Kfeokt and congratulations on being PUPO!

Kfeokt my husband is always coming out with nonsense so I get where you are coming from.  I am sure they do care though they just have not spent x number of years  obsessing about making babies (all the time reading books, watching programmes, reading articles and joining sites like FF).  We are very knowledgeable people now.  I am sure I have done enough work in this area to be awarded a degree, don't you?

Mrs Signs


----------



## kfeokt

Thanks so much ladies for yr support, I know men are just helpless but I wish they ve shown a little more knowledge sometimes, especially when (in my case) he was the one who pushed me Togo through this he'll, and I'm the one getting the injections, tubes blown, going under general anesthetics and scans, and to d&c on my own! As he cldnt get a day off work! And he is just sighing here how hard it is for him and would I care to prepare dinner for him! Indeed women are from Venus.. I wonder if they are all like that? 7 more days to go! Reading, films Internet ... I'm bored!!!!


----------



## ali80

Hi all

Kfeokt - Half way through     not long to go now. I think most men are the same when it comes to all this emotional stuff, My dh does try bless him   What day is test day?

Mrssigns - Thanks for the info, I'll see if I can get one   I agree about the degree  

Welcome Broomie - Hope your embie is snuggling in  

Hi to everyone else, not such great news here today   only 1 of our 4 embies has moved on   bit gutted as on previous cycles I have had a higher percentage do well to choose from         Hope the back up cleavage embie does better when they thaw it tomorrow          
Ali


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi ladies

Just popped on wish ali80 and mrssigns good luck for tmw and sat.

Were going in for our transfer at 2 tmw haven't heard anything about our embies.  How much do u usually drink to get a full bladder?

X


----------



## broomie

Ali80 - big hug fingers crossed for your spare  tomorrow and look on the positive you have a spare x

Mrssigns - I think a degree would be an understatement :0) maybe we should write a book for male partners on how to handle IVF treatment at least their female partners would buy it for them! 

Kfeokt - I know it can be boring but make the most of the time for you! Have you tried telling your Husband how you feel?

Hello Lilmisssunshine - when I went for my transfer yesterday I was told to empty my bladder 1.5hrs before transfer and then an hour beforehand I had to drink 300ml of water but your clinic may have different guidelines but that seemed to work. Lots of luck x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi All

Ali I have read other posts on FF where embies who seemed not to have Survived the thaw start growing again. Don't give up hope yet, they may be fighters. Anyway you only need one good one!

Lilimiss good luck for tomorrow. No news is good news as they say. I usually have to drink about 3/4 small glasses of water not that much really.

Kfeokt only 7 more days to go! Although that probably sounds like an eternity.

My frosties will be coming out of the freezer tomorrow. Fingers crossed for them.

Mrs Signs


----------



## broomie

Lilmisssunshine - lots of luck with your transfer today x

Mrs Signs - sending your frosties lots of luck too as they defrost x

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## ali80

Lilmiss - Sending lots of luck for todays transfer   Hopefully we'll both be pupo by teatime  

Mrssigns - Hope your frosties do well today   Let us know how they get on  

I'm going to make sure I drink plenty today before the transfer, I had an almost empty bladder last time and it took ages to find the right place to pop the embies in.......not comfortable I can tell ya! Bring on the water!!  

I have no idea how my embies are this morning   I have said I dont want to know until I arrive later.   they are ok this morning  
Ali x


----------



## broomie

Good luck Ali getting the right amount of water is a tricky one one of my friends went witha full bladder and thought she was going to explode by the time the got around to the transfer x


----------



## ali80

Hi ladies

Any news lilmiss?    

Mrssigns - How are the embies doing?    

I'm now pupo with 2 embies on board.......4 cell grade 1    and    6 cell grade 1 minus          
We're very happy with that! After all that worrying    I'm now on the sofa chillin eating terry's chocolate orange!  
Otd is 19th August!
I had a VERY full bladder which made things smoother than last time (more uncomfortable though) and   the orange pants are sending good vibes to the embies!   
Ali x


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi all

Thank you for the help with the water.  Ali80 I had a very full bladder as well which made it more uncomfortable as well but worth it as they got a clearer picture.

Well I have two embies on board they survived the thaw but lost a couple of cells.  I  am too sire of the grading or two worried about the cell lost they said they were still good quality and viable.

My otd is 16 aug only 11 days x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi all

Congratulations Lilmiss and Ali on being PUPO. I am so glad everything went so well.

I have not heard anything from the clinic, which I hope is a good sign.

I am now at gatwick waiting for the gate to open so that I can board my plane - my frosties are in Prague. Hopefully I will be bringing 2 home on Sunday! Fingers and toes crossed For us all.

How's everyone else doing?

Mrs signs


----------



## foreverhopefull

Hi Ladies

I know Im tagging into this thread late but I have only just registered with the website. I have been reading ur progress for a few days. I had 2 5d fet transfer on July 26th and have my otd of aug 11th. It is my second attempt had one fresh then tried another fresh but went into OHSS so had to have embies frozen!!!

Just wondering any of you that have had BFP's whether u had any symptoms, I have been having lots of mild period like cramps since 2dp transfer. I keep going to the toilet with the fear im getting my period but nothing it driving me  !!!!!!! I daren't do a test cos if I dont I still have hope. I dont remember any cramps last time I hate the 2ww and to make matters worse my DH is away for work until 11th the evenings are so long and boring so i have nothing else to think about!!!

Sending the rest of u lots of sticky vibes and luck xx


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Mrs signs - wow your off to prague for the transfer hope all goes well and u return with 2 perfect embies on sun.

Foreverhopeful try to keep positive and when your dh returns u will have some wonderful news to tell him

X


----------



## ali80

Welcome foreverhopeful   Congrats on being pupo and surviving the 2ww so far. I have had twinges and pains before on both cycles both with different outcomes, so I guess there is no way of knowing   This site will keep you busy until dh comes back, will you test before he arrives home or wait till the next morning to do it together?

Mrssigns - Have a safe journey, bet your embies can't wait to see you   keep us posted, good luck hun  

Lilmiss - Congrats to you too    it's a great feeling to be pupo again isn't it, just hoping the next 2 weeks fly by. I guess you are testing sooner as you had blasts and mine are day 3??  
We have had a photograph of them and we got to see an replay of them being put in, they shot in really fast  
Ali x


----------



## foreverhopefull

Thanks Lilmiss hopefully i will have some good news   and i am   for you too xx

Ali80- I will test thurs morning early and ring DH but he will b home 7pm that night so if bad news I can have some piece to cry etc so not so bad when he gets home!!! But I feel positive so hoping for good news   Good luck to u xx

and Miss signs good luck with everything I have fingers and toes crossed xx

I will try and come on here in the evenings when home from work!!


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Ladies

I hope everyone is feeling ok today.

Welcome foreverhopeful and congratulations on being PUPO!  Not sure about the pains. I did not get pains early on in  either of my pregnancies but lots of girls do. Not very helpful I know.

Lilmiss how are you feeling today?

Ali, can't believe you have a photo. That's great.

How's everyone else doing today?

I arrived safely last night. The clinic has a hotel attached to it (very small) so I am staying at that. They sent a car to collect me from the airport so it was pretty stress free getting here. Just been told the clinic want to see me at 9.30. 45minutes! I absolutely hate this bit! Feel sick to my stomach - although that could be down to all the  tablets and pessaries !

Will come back on later. Hopefully with some good news, but in this game anything is possible!

Mrs Signs


----------



## kfeokt

Hi lAdies, I hope everyone is hanging on there! 
Foreverhopefull : my it'd is the same as yours! The 11th. Like you said i kept having recurrent twinges and went to the toilet very often on my last cycle, which was BFP, but this time I only rarely get slight twinges in lower abdommen, and keep thinking that since it's not like last time- thats it.. But i guess each time its all different, considering we are also on different medication dosage. we just have to be forever hopefull!!! ))


----------



## mrssigns

Hi ladies I am back and I am PUPO!!!!!!!

All went really well. I had a really lovely female doctor that explained everything really well and was just so nice.  She has also gone through what I should do in the event I start bleeding early like last time(which is 1x200mg utrogestan every 6 hours and magnesium tablets (400mg every 8 hours). I feel so much better knowing that there is a plan in place.

I hope everyone is ok

Mrs Signs


----------



## ali80

Whoop whoop mrs signs....hope the embie/embies are getting comfortable     

I'm still relaxing at home, dh has gone off to watch football and I'm watching Free Willy eating a Curly Wurly!  
Hi to everyone else  
Ali x


----------



## ali80

Not sure if I posted this before on here or not, but I love reading it......

**this is what happens in a 3dt : 
1dpt ..Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Ali x


----------



## broomie

Hello my lovely FET buddies I don't feel so lonely now it's great being able to login and read all your news!!!

Mrs Signs - your clinic sounds lovely and what fabulous news that you are PUPO!!!! How many did you have put back? Do you need to stay in Prague long? 

Foreverhopeful - when my last fresh cycle of IVF worked I didn't have any symptoms but to be honest I think you could drive yourself mad I have read and re read every website on embryo implantation symptoms in the last 2 days and have now given up. I have loads more cramping pains this time but my drug regime is different so I think you just need to keep positive but I know it's hard some days!!!!

Kefeokt - how lovely you have a testing buddy hopefully that will bring you both good luck x

Little miss - great news on your embies hopefully they are snuggling in well together x

Ali80 - I like the sound of the curly wurly option I ended up with a crunchie instead :0) I love your table very helpful!!!

I think my chances are minimal my restful stress free week went out the window as 12hrs after transfer my Dad was rushed to hospital, so I have been tearing around for days so I think this embie will have to have been made out of superglue to have survived the stress and strain :0( 

Big hugs to you all x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi everyone

Broomie how is your dad now? I hope recovering. Don't think just because you have not been on the sofa relaxing it hasn't worked. Lots of girls on this site get their BFP even when they continue with their normal hectic lives. Gosh one lady I read about had 2 year old twins (from IVF) and worked numerous nightshifts on both her 2 ww and got positives both times!!!!

I had 2 frosties put back in. They thawed 3 and all made it to blasts so they refroze 1 and put the other 2 back. I will be flying home tomorrow now. My test date is the 23 August which is 17 days post transfer. I know now I am not waiting until then. I think I will test on the 20th instead. My clinic always gives me such long test dates. 

Mrs Signs


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Mrs signs congratulations on being pupo.  Brilliant news they were able to re freeZe 1.  I hope u have a safe flight back tmw that is quite a long test date

Ali80 I have spent nmost of the day on the sofa too I feel shattered today.

Broomie - hope your dad is getting better

Afm - I am still feeling relaxed just really tired and my stomach is making grumbling noises which I don't think I had last time

X


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi girls

Mrssigns congrats being pupo!!

I too am pupo...had one blast frostie put back today and otd 20th but AF due 15th and as this is natural cycle will test then instead!!

Sorry for short post but on phone xxxxx


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Rubyruby78 - congrats on being pupo


----------



## mrssigns

Yes big congrats Rubyruby on being PuPO. I think we are all PUPO now! Getting this far is an achievement in itself, so well done girls! Good job! (As they say in the films).

Mrs Signs


----------



## kfeokt

Well done mssigns! I always admire people like you who have the courage to have treatment far from home! Well done! Sending you some fertility friendly superglue for your embies to stick with you! 

Broomie- hope your dad is feeling better! I agree that there are lots of people with BFP who had not stuck to bed regime at all! Just make sure you stick to positive thinking! 

Foreverhopefull hope your mind is at rest now, after so many reassuring posts for you! We will all be fine! We are all strong! Since we as are actually going through all of this!!! To us!!! To Pupos!Raising a glass of water with fairy dust sprinkles!


----------



## mrssigns

Morning Ladies

I hope everyone is doing well today.

Thank you Kfeoft for your words of support. They really help. I am so glad you sound much more upbeat as well. How are you? I am on my bb at moment so not so easy to see signatures and previous posts, but your test date must be looming.

I will not be able to symptom spot because I have had sore boobs, bloating and nauseous for days now (I think it is the utrogestan and the prednisolone)!

Mrs Signs


----------



## foreverhopefull

Morning Everyone,

Sorry I havent posted for a while went to my Mum and Dads last night to try and keep occupied, we educated my 18 yr old Sister in Four Weddings and a Funeral as she had never seen it!!!!! Staggeringly she didnt find it that funny as she thinks its dated!!!!! The youth of today lol!!!!!!

Thank you everyone for your positive posts for me its so nice to read, however im a bit useless at remembering all you names to post personal replies lol!!!!!

Mrs Signs Im so pleased u r PUPO well done with ur embies surviving I too had 1 refrozen!!! xx

Kfeokt lovely that we have same test date, r u tempted to test early?? My otd is 14 dpt is urs the same?? Hopefully we will both have good luck xx

Broomie you are so right I have read every website on implantation too its a nightmare, I am on different drugs to last time as fet instead of fresh so who knows aarrrggghhhh lol!!!!!! I dont think u should feel the stress will have effected ur embie, the uterus is a hard place to get out of so please stay positive anything is possible. Hope ur Dad is making a speedy recovery xx

Sending sticky vibes and        to everyone Enjoy ur Sunday


----------



## broomie

Afternoon Girls

Hope you are all ok thank you for all your lovely messages!!!! My Dad is home just have to wait on biopsy results now they are scanning him this week too so fingers crossed. 

Hello Rubyruby glad you can join us good luck with your natural cycle sounds a much healthier way of going about all this but my cycle is so irregular they said I would have no hope :0)

Lilmisssunshine so pleased to hear you are relaxing!!!!

Foreverhopeful your post made me laugh about the youth of today mind you I was trying to explain to my 12yr old that we did not all have mobile phones when we were his age and he could not understand how we kept in touch with our friends 

Mrs Signs I am on different drugs from you cyclogest and progynova but I have been feeling v nauseous too horrid isn't it!!! Didn't have that with my last fresh treatment but am on loads more drugs this time!!!!

Take care everyone x


----------



## elpis

its all gone a bit quiet on this thread. how is everyone doing?
am now 6days after the 3day transfer last wednesday and not really any symptoms. not sure if thats pretty normal or not.


----------



## broomie

Hello elphis don't get lonely on this thread come and join us on the Ladies in Waiting 2ww one too x


----------



## ali80

Hi all
How is everyone getting on? 
The 2ww is driving me mad   I spend periods feeling very positive.....of course it's worked   I can feel it happening. And then the next couple of hours thinking about how gutted I'll be when I test next Friday   There is nothing worse than not knowing is there  

Elpis - The symptom thing is funny isn't it, I am getting the odd pain in the womb area, but is that them sticking or not??   I think each of my 2ww have been different so far   not much help there sorry, but no symptoms are not always a bad sign Here's some       

Forever - How you getting on now? Are you going as   as me? 

Lilmiss - Anything happening your end? Any signs? 

Mrssigns - Glad all is going ok and that you are back safely. Any change on the sore (.Y.)'s

Ruby - Hope you're blast is getting sticky, wish I could test early like you, dh has said NO WAY!!   

Kfeokt - How you getting on? What day is otd?  

Broomie - Hope your dad is ok now   I know it feels like it has impacted on your chances, but my info sheet clearly says.......Nothing you do, or do not do will affect the outcome of this treatment. I am sticking to this  
Hi to everyone else reading, sorry if I have missed you 
Ali x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Ladies

How are you all? Up, down or roundabout? What a nightmare all this is!

I tOok 2 magnesium tablets in 24 hours rather than 1 although 1 less than the clinic said I could take and they made me so sick. I spent half of Monday night vomiting and the whole of yesterday fEeling like I was on death's door. At first though I thought  "oh this is a good sign" until I googled magnesium overdose and realised I had all the symptoms. I feel much better now, although now worrying I have either damaged The babies or ruined my chances!  

In addition I am an emotional wreck with a hugely swollen belly from all the utrogeston. Things aren't going well in surrey today.
On the plus side no bleeding, which is such great news.
I hope you guys are doing better than me. Sorry for the lack of personnels, I am on my bb.

Mrs signs


----------



## jen747

Hi Everyone,

Having started the thread I have been a bit awol lately! Just to update you...Monday was my OTD (11 days after transfer of two blasts) and it was bfn. On my fresh cycle I bled before OTD so this time I thought making it to OTD was a good sign and had got my hopes up that it might have worked this time    Finding it all a bit tought right now and beginning to wonder if it will ever work for us.

Next step is another fet in October - my clinic make you wait for a natural bleed before starting the next round.

Hope you are all doing ok and sorry for the miserable post!

Jen
xxx


----------



## ali80

Mrssigns - Hope you are feeling better now hun, sounds like you have had a rough couple of days   I am sure you have not harmed the beans in any way, they are tucked away safely   I am sending you lots of      to keep you going for now  

Jen747 - I am so very sorry it's a bfn again     it's so difficult to keep going isn't it, but sounds like you already have a plan in place ready for your next fet, which sounds positive   Take lots of care and enjoy being drug free for a while and being with your dh  

Is there a symptom related to temperature? Last cycle I remembered having a couple of days after transfer that I spent freezing   and then got a bfp. Well yesterday I did it again, I was so cold, I even slept in socks and put a blanket on the bed, just been and got my cardy on. Is just the weather    and am I clutching at straws  
Ali x


----------



## Ale40

Hello FET girls,

How is everyone doing? 

*jen747* - oh no, Jen. Why it has to be like this. A big 

*broomie * - How is your dad doing? I hope his fine now.

*ali80, Lilmiss, kfeokt* - when are your OTDs?

*Rubyruby78, jen747, ali80 * - Thank you! You girls (and everybody om his thread) are a hell of a nice bunch, I and can't imagine how I would have done without your support. We might only "know" each other from cybespace, but I hugely appreciate all love and support received!

*chas_shaw * - I am so sorry, hun  

*mrssigns * - I nearly begged Homerton Clinic for a combo of patches and pills. But they insisted they only do a protocol firmly based on solid medical evidence. And according to our consultant, that (as well as Viagra) is just a trial thing. Oh well, I am trying to think I am blessed enough for having NHS funded treatment... 

*Peacelilly * - if I haven't said that before, BIG CONGRATULATIONS!   

Afm - We had our follow up appointment on Friday, 5th. The cancelled FET was not classed as a treatment, so we still have two attempts on the NHS . The consultant said I had a very little lining on my first IVF in 2010, bus still got pregnant, therefor he wants me to start the next FET straight on the highest dose of Estradiol.

Also, he did not recomment to change from pills to patches of a combo of those, or to add Viagra pills to the protocol due to lack sound medical evidence on those things. Only if the next FET fails, the clinic will offers us a hysteroscopy (which has a 4-month waiting list).

So we decided the following: We accepted to go for another FET - meds starting on 9 September; BUT we will also go to a private doctor to do hysteroscopy before that FET. So if the private dr. detects something wrong, we will go back to the NHS clinic to discuss what's the best plan - the scheduled FET, a fresh IVF, or something else...

So September here we go!

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## jen747

Hi Alessandra - I'm surprised at their comment about combining the hrt pills and patches - my clinic put me on patches as well as the tablets in the end and it seemed to do the trick as far as thickening my lining. I say I'm surprised because I am at Guys ACU and they don't do anything unless it is well researched and evidenced and refuse to even discuss anything that hasn't been proven to work!! Fingers crossed that next time is luckier for us both!! x

Ali80 -thank you. The support from everyone on ff definately helps. DH and I are trying to plan some fun things to do while we wait for the next round. 

xx


----------



## ali80

Kfeokt - Are you testing today?         any news? 
Ali x


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi All

How is everyone doing?  Who is testing in the next few days?

2WW is going slowly for me, no signs yet but I am really tired but that could be because I am sitting down doing nothing.  Just want to know now but I am going to be good and not test until the OTD date.

Ali80 - I have been freezing the last couple of days especially my feet but then DH will touch my belly and say its boiling when it feels normal to me.  He is worrying I am going to over heat.  I did read that your body temperature can dip during implantation

x


----------



## foreverhopefull

Hi Girls

I am testing tomo and Im absolutely petrified, thought that things were looking positive as on my frsh cycle I started bleeding 2 days b4 otd so thought no signs of af were positive but just read that progynova holds off period until u stop taking it so im back to not being sure!!!! The thought of going through another cycle is not good, think i need a break from it and will probably wait til next yr to try again if this doesnt work!!!!

So Ali80 I def am goin absolutely        Still getting cramps on and off I dont think i will sleep a wink tonight!!! Just been on phone to DH in tears as so frightened it wont have worked   but im still      and hoping things turn out well for u xx

Kfeokt - Good luck with ur test tomo I will b thinking of u xx

Jen 747 so sorry to hear that news i too am fearing i will b the same tomo but stay strong we will all get there in the end   xx

To everybody else still waiting take my advice and dont read up on symptoms etc its driven me   I think ur head can make u feel whatever it wants and can lead to make assumptions but keep ur heads up and stay strong we'll b ok whatever the outcome, it makes us stronger people big   and      for you all xx


----------



## jen747

Foreverhopefull - it really is impossible to tell until OTD. I did the same during 2ww but it is so true that all symptoms can be a sign of impending af or implantation or drugs! Fingers crossed that tomorrow brings that bfp for you


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Forever hopeful and kfeoft good luck in the morning fingers crossed for u both x


----------



## mrssigns

Good luck forever hopeful and kfeoft for tomorrow. You both have such great will power - I am so impressed.

My Otd is the 23rd which is 17 days after a 5dt. I am going to start testing this saturday though on the understanding that I might get false negatives. As I have an immune issue I think this approach can help with further treatment (self delusion is a wonderful thing). My first fet I had lots of bfp before my otd but it was negative on my otd. Let's home this time I can get a bfp and the steroids work their magic.

I hope everyone is ok. 

Mrs Signs


----------



## ali80

Foreverhopeful and Kfoekt - Sending buckets of   for you both tomorrow! I feel all nervous and excited for you both        

Mrssigns -       although that is rather a long wait   I thought with blasts you could test earlier anyway  

Lilmiss - Glad you have found that about the temperature dip, I have read all about temperature increases while they are implanting     
Hi to everyone else
Ali x


----------



## foreverhopefull

Morning ladies on my iPhone so apologies for being brief but thought I'd let u know I got a BFP this morning, I can't believe it, I'm in shock!!! Just hope it stays with me!! I keep looking at the test just can't believe it!!

Hope u r all well this morning xx


----------



## mrssigns

Foreverhopeful fantastic news. Well done. So pleased for you. Whoopeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Forever hopeful - congratulations that's wonderful news so happy for u.  How Long do u have to wait until your dh is home? X


----------



## ali80

forever hopeful - Super super news!   Congratulations lovely         
Ali x


----------



## foreverhopefull

Thanks to all of u, my DH is home tonight which will b lovely, I text him a pic of the test this morning and we spoke on phone we r so excited but also cautious fingers crossed everything will b ok


----------



## kirst01

Hi. Huge congrats to the bfp today. And   t the bfn. I am 8dp5dt and got a bfn this am. I was feeling quite optimistic cos with my other 4tx I have started to spot at 4dp5dt and then bleed 6dp5dt but nothing this time. I just thought as my blasts had started to hatch it should show by now?! Grrrrr to ivf!! My test date is also shorter than normal at 11 days past transfer. Anyone else have otd so soon?? Xxxxx,


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Kirst01

I had 5 day old embies transfered on the 6th and my OTD is the 23rd! 17 days! So your OTD is short and mine I think long, although my clinic always gives long OTD.

I am going to start testing 8dpt like you but on the understanding that the result can only confirm pregnancy. It is too early to confirm that treatment  hasn't worked. So don't despair, keep testing, the result could easily change.

Mrs Signs


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi all

How ru we all doing?

I am testing on tues, today I have got sore boobs and feel really hot.  I had really bad pains under my ribs last night I think it was trapped wind I was awake from 1-3 am.  I don't no usually suffer from tw I was just wondering if any one else has experienced this? X


----------



## mrssigns

Lilmiss they sound like really good symptoms.

I have a very swollen stomach(which I am sure is the utrogestan) and I had really painful trapped wind 2 days ago. It was awful and not something I usually get, but I do always get a swollen stomach before my period but thank god no bleeding as yet!

I am driving myself nuts though. I am worried I may have been to hopeful and that I now need to start being more realistic to avoid too much disappointment if it has not worked. 

Mrs Signs


----------



## elpis

hello everyone.
i am completely impatient and tested on wednesday afternoon which was 7dp3dt and got a positive on both FRER and clearblue digital which was a massive shock as i assumed it wouldnt work seeing as it was so early and i had only been for a wee a couple of hours earlier (sorry tmi). i did another one this morning (9dp3dt) which came up really quickly as a positive. have had weird symptoms- backache, weird cramps, sore bbs and going to the loo every 2 hours and am knackered- had 2 sleeps yesterday.
we are both cautiously pleased at the moment as our friends had a positive FET and then didnt make it to scan. i probably wont test again until OTD which is wednesday but its really hard not to keep checking!- so fingers crossed it stays all good. good luck to all!


----------



## broomie

Foreverhopeful & elphis - fantastic news I'm so pleased for you. 

Littlemiss - I think everyone is different and on such different drugs it's difficult to know what's what!

Mrs signs - don't give up hope you have done so well to keep going so don't give up keep hopeful!

I got so excited at elphis's early test I thought ohh I'm 9dpt of my 3 day old embie so just went to test much against my poor DH's advice and much as we expected got a -'ve so although my official test day is wed I have resigned myself to a -'ve this time.

Sorry to anyone I've missed tonight x


----------



## ali80

Kist01 - Don't give up yet, that is quite a short 2ww. Wait till otd now, sending lots of          

Mrssigns - Have you tested yet?  

Elpis - Already posted on the other thread, but   again hun        Like you're friend we had bad news at our scan   so if I have a bfp it will be a cautious one. I'm sure you will be fine  

Broomie - I have just asked dh if I can test early, he just ignored me and went upstairs   Try and stay positive, alot can happen between now and wednesday, and remember we are all different so can have different results on the same days IYKWIM  

I just dont know how I feel, yesterday I was sure it was a +ve and then today totally different and convinced I feel nothing. This is sooooo hard     I wish otd would hurry up!!
Hi to everyone, who is due to test next (officially I mean  )
Ali x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Ladies

Congratulations Elpis.  Wonderful news.

Broomie, thank you so much for the kind words - gosh they really do help.  How are you holding up?

Ali i know how you are feeling.

AFM I have completely done a u-turn on testing! To have another BFP turn in to a BFN would be torture.  Better not to know.  I don't think I can take the highs and lows of that situation at the moment.

I feel like af is going to arrive any minute anyway.  I can't tell you how many times I am knicker checking a hour.  I had a tiny bit of brown sludge (sorry TMI) on the applicator i use to put the pessaries in last night and at 6 am this morning, but nothing else.  it is not coming out on wiping yet.  Not feeling good though.  would love to think implantation bleeding, but can't seem to get there in my mind.  Particularly as i have a weightless feeling in my stomach which is exactly the same feeling i get before af.  god i am driving myself nuts, can't wait to go to bed to sleep.

sorry for the depressing email.  i hope you ladies are feeling better than me.

Mrs signs


----------



## kirst01

I am afraid it is a BFN for me...spotting has started and cramps persist. And HPT is very very definately a huge BFN   . Gutted, but going to take some time out, get more healthy and have fun!!! 

Huge massive        to all the testers and huge      to the BFN

xxx


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Mrs signs - fingers crossed it just implantation.  Brown blood rather than red is a good sign.

Kirst01 - really sorry it was a bfn.  Taking some time out and having fun is a really good idea.  Enjoy a few glasses of wine u deserve them

Afm had bad stomach aches today and bit moody so I am getting nervous about otd.  Just wish Tuesday would roll come quickly

X


----------



## broomie

Kirst01 - I'm so sorry sending you lots of hugs x

Mrs Signs - So sorry to hear you are having a bad day you can't read anything into that type of bleeding lots of the girls on the Aug 2ww thread have had all sorts of bleeding and have still got BFP's so keep going I still don't think you have any reason to give up yet x

Littlemiss - you are nearly there so keep going Tues is not far away x

Ali80 - I know you are right the result could change but in my heart I kind of know my body is not doing what it did when I was pregnant with my 2 boys so DH and I are prepared for a -ve on wed. He wants to try again but I'm not sure I can take any more.

Take care girls x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Ladies

How are we feeling today?  I am pleased to say I am feeling a lot better today.  Gosh I couldn't feel any worse than I did yesterday.  

I have re decided that it has either worked or it hasn't and there is nothing much I can do about it now.

Mrs Signs


----------



## ali80

Kirst - So sorry hun     

Broomie - Here's a dollop of             Not long to go now, and then you will now for sure  

Lilmiss - I have been a bit moody too    Only 2 more sleeps to go now! 

Mrssigns - I am sure that tiny amount of brown blood was nothing     Glad you are feeling better today, and you are right there is nothing that we can do now, our fate has been decided  

Is anyone else very spotty?   I normally am before af but I've woke up looking like a teenager   
Ali x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I am a month or so behind you and post on the other FET thread.    Was just having a read to get an idea of what it will all be like.  I noticed that quite a few of you are testing in the next week or so and wanted to wish you lots of luck.    Sorry to those who have already received a BFN and I hope that it is your turn soon.  Congrats also to the BFPs and I hope that you are well.

Can I ask what dosage of progynova you were all taking?

Thanks

xx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi ladies

Hope everyones well.

Its over for me unfortunately.  AF arrived in full swing yesterday - a week after trasnfer and as i did a natural cycle the drugs aren't to answer.  I called the clinic and am going with a medicated FET starting in 19 days

Good luck and   for you all - im moving to Setpember now xxx


----------



## ali80

Ruby - I'm so sorry that this cycle wasn't the 'one'  Sounds like you have a new goal which is fantastic, wishing you lots of luck and happiness for the future. I hope a medicated cycle will be the answer for you    

Sugarpielaura - Hi, hope your cycle is going to plan   I am taking 2mg 3x per day of progynova  

Anyone due to test before the end of the week?      
Any symptoms anyone? I have felt really tired today, I went back to work and just couldn't get my brain in gear!! I have felt washed out all day?!  
Ali x


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi all
Ali80 - when do u test?

Ruby - so sorry best of luck for your next cycle

Afm - I test tomorrow so nervous.  I am getting really tired ali80 when I 
Up and feel like I haven't slept. Not sure what to expect tmw last
Time I had really bad back ache haven't had it this time


----------



## ali80

Ooooh Lilmiss - I forgot you were testing beofre me. Sending loads of luck, hpoing it's good news, we could do with some more!   
I am testing friday


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi ladies

It was a bfn I am afraid.  Feel quite numb ATM I think it's jut shock.  We have decided to have a little holiday in November and then try again feb/mar next year it will be a fresh cycle.  Good luck to all of you who are testing over the next few days x


----------



## jen747

lilmisssunshine - I'm so sorry to see your news.   It's so very unfair and hurts so much to get that bfn. I hope that you can book a lovely holiday (really does help to get away from it all and be just the two of you for a while) and that your fresh cycle is the one.
x


----------



## gigimcg11

So sorry to hear your news too, i had a negative test on 9th August!too, such an awful feeling! Do you know how long they say before you can try again? this was our first ivf and had a frozen 1 embryo transfer after OHSS, we have no others frozen so it will be back to start for us! im hoping that they can later dosage of menopur to avoid over stimulation so i could hopefully have a fresh transfer!
hope you feeling ok
Gill


----------



## mrssigns

Hi ladies

So sorry lilmiss. Another ff wrote "it is always alright in the end, if it is not alright now it's not the end!". When I read that it made me feel better. I hope it helps you.

I did a test today 10pt and it was a bfn. Hopefully it was too soon. My OTD is the 23rd but that is just ridiculously late. I will retest on friday.

I hope everyone else is ok.

Mrs Signs


----------



## ali80

Lilmiss - So very sorry sweetie   One of my favourite FF took some time out last year to get her body super fit and healthy and her mind in a good place, she came back stronger and is now expecting twins. Make sure you come back stronger and give it you all. Have some fun with dh and a super holiday  

Gigimcg - Sorry about your bfn   I had 2 fet's back to back, not sure if they will allow you a fresh cycle straight away though, I think most like you to have a couple of af's first  

Hi jen  

Mrssigns - What a lovely saying   Hope you are ok   I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed that it's too early hun  

Afm - Still hanging in there, and glad the end is near   My (.Y.)s are swollen and I have had lots of twinges etc today   fingers crossed it's all good signs.
Hope everyone is well, who is testing next? I have lost track a little  
Ali x


----------



## broomie

Littlemiss I'm so sorry xxxx

As expected mine is a BFN too this morning.

Good luck to all of you I will be keeping everything crossed for your BFPs

Broomie x


----------



## ali80

Broomie - Sorry again


----------



## gigimcg11

Hi all, 
thanks Ali i thought i would have to wait at least 3months, they will have to give me norithisterone to start me off as i have PCOS so have a totally irregular cycle! just hope they don't make me wait any longer as you just want to get on with it don't you and get the result you are desperate for...
I'm off work at the moment (school holidays) so I'm actually looking forward to getting back to a routine and keeping my mind occupied!
Good luck all...sure we will all get there soon! x
gill x


----------



## ali80

BFN again   I have tested a day early but not expecting things to change overnight  
Thanks for all your support this cycle   I've had enough of FET's for now, all 3 have ended in tears  
Lots of luck if your stil waiting to test  
Ali x


----------



## mrssigns

Oh Ali I am so sorry. I had such a good feeling about you as well. I really thought you were on for a bfp.

Mrs Signs


----------



## gigimcg11

Ladies so sorry to hear your news....  
Hope we all get the news we want soon, im sure we will but its so hard isnt it to keep positive!
xx
gill


----------



## broomie

Hi Ali I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work this time x


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi Ladies,
I know this thread has beeen going for a while, sorry to crash in now. We have just had our 3rd embryo transfer. We had early mc with both the other 2. I am due to go for my bloods tomorrow for HCG. I have resisted testing so far. This is the first time in our 3 years of fertility treatment that I haven't tested. I even went to the shop looked at the kits & carried on walking, very impressed with myself. Good luck to you all.xx


----------



## ali80

Ruthie, sending lots of  

How is everyone doing? Is anyone due to test soon? 
Mrssigns - Have you re-tested yet?  
Ali x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Ladies

Welcome Ruthie.  Well done on not testing.  I did an early test last Tuesday which was BFN and have not repeated it yet.  My OTD is tomorrow, so I think I might test tonight and tomorrow.  

I have a very swollen stomach which is more than likely the result of the pregesterone pessaries - I always have a swollen stomach before AF.  I am going to the toilet a lot which is giving me a bit of hope.  I do not have sore boobs though, which I did have with my DD but didn't have with my other pregnancy.

I am holding out some hope (say 50/50).  I was really upset with the BFN last tuesday, I am hoping it prepared me a little bit though if i get another one tonight/tomorrow.  I have decided to have another transfer in October if I do get a BFN - having a plan I think always help.

Is averyone ok?  We got a lot of BFNs on this thread.  Have you all decided what your next moves are?  I hope you are all coping.  It is amazing how we keep going with so many disappointments.  I know for me they weigh me down like a lead ballon. I do hope this nightmare ends for us all soon and we can get on with living our lives.

Mrs Signs


----------



## broomie

Hi Ali I hope you are ok

Mrs Signs I have everything crossed for you!!!!!!!

We have decided to call it a day with the IVF treatment. I know I am in a very privileged position to have 2 boys and I just feel it's time to focus 100% on them, too many plans have been put on hold for IVF and we have decided now we need to make those plans and enjoy what we have!

Broomie x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Broomie

Thanks. I need all the luck I can get.

I know everyone's situation is different but if I am lucky enough to have one more baby that will be it for me, even though I would love to have 3 children. This process can be so consuming and all the time life ticks by. It sounds to me that you have made the right decision and I would not be surprised (because I have seen it happen more than once) if you refocus all your energies and strength elsewhere the impossible will happen anyway!

Good luck.

Mrs Signs


----------



## mrssigns

BFN for me Ladies. I am ok. The BFN last week prepared me well. I will go for another FET in October. Maybe 4th time lucky. Still not at the point were I can give up yet.

Mrs Signs


----------



## ali80

Mrssigns - I'm so sorry hun, we are an unlucky bunch aren't we!    Lady luck was soooo not on our side this cycle!! You have a great attitude, and I'm with ya! We're down but not out!!    
Take things easy for a while and come back strong and ready!
Ali xx


----------



## broomie

Mrs Signs I'm so sorry xxx

I wish you and Ali all the best I hope the next cycle is the one!!

Take care

Broomie x


----------



## mrssigns

Thanks Broomie and Ali. I had 2 glasses of wine last night and I stopped all the medication this morning- so 2 very small and insignificant good things, but I suppose good things nevertheless.

Good luck.

Mrs Signs


----------



## sadie786

Hi All! 

I hope i can join you all.

I am currently on my 2ww and am 16 days past a 3 day frozen embryo cycle. Due to test tomorrow! I feel nothing so far (no sore boobs, no cramps, no blue veins, no nausea, no frequent pee, no af cramps etc) and am getting really worried with the lack of symptoms!! Is there anyone who had no symptoms at all that went on to havea bfp? I feel as though this just hasn't worked - again.


----------



## sadie786

I am so sorry for the bfns. Big hugs to you all. This journey is incredibly hard!


----------

